# Regional Pills/MDMA Discussion: Next Cunt to Name a Naughty Web Vendor Gets Infracted



## Grassman

Previous incarnation here

Slightly off topic, but has anyone read about *some sourcery i will mention here despite knowing full well it's not allowed*


----------



## MiniNapalm

chivers said:


> Think they were the purple ones, not the red of the ups


Have had those and they are wicked.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Grassman said:


> Slightly off topic, but has anyone read about *some sourcery i will mention here despite knowing full well it's not allowed*


Heard about it last night - my mate got shafted (luckily not in a major way). 

It's annoying when the freedom a few spoil it for the many - it goes against PLUR ethos.

And quoting blatant source discussion then continuing that disussion goes against the BLUA you both agreed to when you signed up - lay off the sourcery, people


----------



## Shambles

Just because it's naughty web vendors being discussed what exactly makes so many of y'all believe this somehow magically avoids the BLUA blanket no-sourcing rule? Stop it. This thread is getting just plain ridiculous in terms of vendor discussion of late. Keep it offsite or expect infractions to start flying around this place.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Sorry Shambles, you're completely right ?


----------



## Grassman

Apologies. I didn't realise I was in breach of rules. The same story is all over the news. 

Sorry again


----------



## poing

Earlier, I asked here about the purple magnets. I tried them on Friday night.

They are strong, yes, as is suggested in the entries on Pillreports. But I honestly don't think they're clean. A friend was sweating profusely on them. That's uncharacteristic, he's a veteran user and accustomed to high doses. Myself, I found the duration to be different from what it usually is on clean MDMA. The experience ended with hours of residual stimulation (maybe until T+12 or T+15 or so).

EDIT: Marquis test was positive, though. It went to black/dark purple, although the reaction wasn't super-strong: It took a few seconds.


----------



## grals

http://eve-rave.ch/Forum/viewtopic.php?p=1163728#p1163728
Good photo. Interestingly in ups too mdma crystals?


----------



## chojek

poing said:


> Earlier, I asked here about the purple magnets. I tried them on Friday night.
> 
> They are strong, yes, as is suggested in the entries on Pillreports. But I honestly don't think they're clean. A friend was sweating profusely on them. That's uncharacteristic, he's a veteran user and accustomed to high doses. Myself, I found the duration to be different from what it usually is on clean MDMA. The experience ended with hours of residual stimulation (maybe until T+12 or T+15 or so).
> 
> EDIT: Marquis test was positive, though. It went to black/dark purple, although the reaction wasn't super-strong: It took a few seconds.


I had a similar experience with the purple ones, something just didn't feel right. The orange magnets were incredible though, so I have no idea what's going on exactly.


----------



## chojek

grals said:


> http://eve-rave.ch/Forum/viewtopic.php?p=1163728#p1163728
> Good photo. Interestingly in ups too mdma crystals?



Yeah mate, when I split my Red UPS I saw the same looking beautiful crystals. I couldn't believe how firmly pressed the pill was. I had to use my molars to split it, no chance with the front teeth unless I wanted to risk chipping them. 

That photo also looks like it is from a Warner Brothers, which I also had but in a camouflage blue. It was also incredible and of the best I've ever had.


----------



## oui

Hopefully get some Pastels this week


----------



## smik2

Had some pink route 66s at the weekend, really nice effects and seemed quite strong.


----------



## Sprodo

Managed to locate some pastels finally so should have some on the way too. Look forward to these. Getting on it over Easter, but not a night I am that keen on, so tempted to wait for a decent night of house & techno to see if they are as good as people say!


----------



## deano88

A mate sorted me out some yellow UPS and gold bars what's people's opinion on these? The UPS  are really hard pressed and the gold bars are complete opposite and pretty much crumble when touched!

Tried to go on pillreports but I can never seem to get on lately. Is it down for some reason?


----------



## smik2

deano88 said:


> A mate sorted me out some yellow UPS and gold bars what's people's opinion on these? The UPS  are really hard pressed and the gold bars are complete opposite and pretty much crumble when touched!
> 
> Tried to go on pillreports but I can never seem to get on lately. Is it down for some reason?


Personally wasn't a fan of the gold bars but I took them on a pretty shite night out and wasn't really in the mood. Use http://www.pillreports.net/ it's works but the .com address never seems to load up for me.


----------



## Digger909

deano88 said:


> A mate sorted me out some yellow UPS and gold bars what's people's opinion on these? The UPS  are really hard pressed and the gold bars are complete opposite and pretty much crumble when touched!
> 
> Tried to go on pillreports but I can never seem to get on lately. Is it down for some reason?



The gold bars I have right now are first batch from last summer. A really deep gold colour and hard to break, no crumbling. The logo and the 199.9mg on the back are clear as day. Excellent clean pills.

Pill reports working fine for me. Think they changed from .com to .net a while back


----------



## HouseFever

Had some odd looking and textured MDMA in south west last weekend. It was cola/dark sand coloured, not normal light tan colour, looked like ear wax. It was not soft as in you could crush it to fine powder, but you could crush the rocks easy and it wasn't a hard break. It reminded in appearance of that piperzaine crystal that was going around during the drought (if anyone remembers that fucking shit, cunts). Throwing all harm reduction out the window, as no test kit available (obviously no excuse), had a bomb and a line and came up as normal MDMA, eye wiggles, rushing etc. If offered turn it down though as I have no way for sure to say it was MANDY. It was like someone tried to mess with it to add weight.


----------



## deano88

smik2 said:


> Personally wasn't a fan of the gold bars but I took them on a pretty shite night out and wasn't really in the mood. Use http://www.pillreports.net/ it's works but the .com address never seems to load up for me.



Ah cheers the .net one works fine, I didn't realise it changed. The UPS look huge!


----------



## chojek

The Red UPS seems like the perfect version because the spread is just between 190-210mg, whereas with the yellow ones I've seen anywhere from 140-280mg. The initial hit pretty much dictates the roll, so you don't want to miss that wave by not having enough, or start shaking from having done too much. They're tricky.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

i had half a red ups and loved it, at a festival i had to be brought out of a cupboard but i didnt want to as i was 'busy helping my friends' that weren't there so i was munted off only a half of one


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Got some new style orange magents any one tried them? Also got some orange PG tips here .. Got a few marquis on there way will be consuming sat if alls ok


----------



## chojek

Well I had a Red UPS again last night. I'm back in Australia and I wasn't supposed to roll, but I didn't think I'd come across a UPS. I had no choice really, chances of getting these down here is extremely rare. 

I took a full one this time and it was almost too much. I've rolled 4 times in the last 6 weeks, they've all been benders as well, but the Red UPS simply does not respect tolerance. It felt like my first time all over again, I thought I was in Ibiza at times. Best pill I've ever had by a mile, constant magic with these. I got that warm wave that made me just want to hug everyone in sight. I also couldn't stand still as the euphoria was just too much, constantly shaking in pleasure. Jaw was out of control, teeth chattering, super chatty. Slight visuals as well. The sky will never be as blue ever again, these pills will haunt me for the rest of my life. If you can, get them. Stick to halves or 3/4.


----------



## chojek

matt<3ketamine said:


> i had half a red ups and loved it, at a festival i had to be brought out of a cupboard but i didnt want to as i was 'busy helping my friends' that weren't there so i was munted off only a half of one


You know the feeling mate, hold me hahaha.


----------



## Treacle

I might have to try a UPS. I'm intrigued to see how magical they are...


----------



## Acid4Blood

Got some 'cheeky monkeys' last night. Pale yellow/beige colour. Bevelled edge. Strong aniseed smell. Look/smell like old skool yokes! Will post pic later.


----------



## chojek

I've had the Cheeky Monkeys before and they're brilliant, you're in for a fantastic night!!


----------



## chojek

Treacle said:


> I might have to try a UPS. I'm intrigued to see how magical they are...


Do it!!! Stick to red though. I'm still spewing that I couldn't get my hands on some UFOs whilst in England. I hope they make their way down to Ibiza though.


----------



## Acid4Blood

chojek said:


> I've had the Cheeky Monkeys before and they're brilliant, you're in for a fantastic night!!



Nice one! 

I can't seem 2 get close-ups to focus! Basically it's a monkey eating a banana & the logo is outpressed. Pic for colour reference!...


----------



## foolsgold25

Got hold of 10 of these UFO's, must be a lot around the manchester area as my guy said he had 'bucket's full' - can anyone shed any light on them? I've had the Heinekens for the past couple of months but found the comedown off them pretty bad and can never seem to get the dose right, should I take half or a full one with these??? thanks, off to see john digweed and carl cox next week so looking forward to it!!


----------



## chojek

Acid4Blood said:


> Nice one!
> 
> I can't seem 2 get close-ups to focus! Basically it's a monkey eating a banana & the logo is outpressed. Pic for colour reference!...


I had the exact same issue, I couldn't focus in on the monkey at all. Definitely the same pill.


----------



## Sprodo

How have people been dosing the pastels ?


----------



## Grassman

3 over the course of a night till 6am


----------



## SmokingAces

I heard all ecstacy is no longer MDMA but BK-MDMA, a popular drug in the London gay scene


----------



## breaks99

foolsgold25 said:


> Got hold of 10 of these UFO's, must be a lot around the manchester area as my guy said he had 'bucket's full' - can anyone shed any light on them? I've had the Heinekens for the past couple of months but found the comedown off them pretty bad and can never seem to get the dose right, should I take half or a full one with these??? thanks, off to see john digweed and carl cox next week so looking forward to it!!



Depends on your tolerance mate but for me 1.5 - 2 is about right for me altho i have had a great night on just 1, dont mess with halves just drop a full un and then top up if you feel need to! 

Cant wait for Diggers @ Gorilla it was insane last year!!


----------



## Septonn

Red/ pink mitsubishi's have popped up in NL containing 14mg MDMA and 52mg PMMA. Not sure if these make it across the North Sea, but I figured a heads up wouldn't harm anyone.


----------



## bogman

Septonn said:


> Red/ pink mitsubishi's have popped up in NL containing 14mg MDMA and 52mg PMMA. Not sure if these make it across the North Sea, but I figured a heads up wouldn't harm anyone.



thanks for the heads up, have you any links to the results.

some bad pills over here in Ireland atm http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34588


----------



## Septonn

bogman said:


> thanks for the heads up, have you any links to the results.
> 
> some bad pills over here in Ireland atm http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34588



Just a link to a message on Partyflock (dutch). Not sure about the testcentre, but tested somewhere in NL


----------



## GarageFlower

A friends just come back from a rave in Holland and brought me back a yellow UPS bean. Reported ~240mg MDMA.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Sidnafilisevil said:


> I heard all ecstacy is no longer MDMA but BK-MDMA, a popular drug in the London gay scene



Methylone (bk-MDMA) is often sold as MDMA in the US but usually in this part of the world when you buy MDMA you get MDMA.


----------



## GarageFlower

I haven't had an E in about 12 months.

Prior to that I comsumed it regularly. Every 1-2 months or so. Probs be good off half, who's splitting it with me?!


----------



## Septonn

What's the little 80 or 08 pill?


----------



## breakcorefiend

an oxycontin 80mg, not seen those in time!


----------



## thewhitebuilding

SORRY to bump the "where is the mdma from 2 years ago?". But I'm one of "those people". But have a question with more of a twist today....

I've been reading about MDA a bit lately. And some of its effects (harder hitting, more overwhelming, longer lasting) sound similar to what I believe the current dutch surge lacks. So it got me thinking, maybe what we were getting consistently until our guy stopped all of a sudden was actually MDA? It looks the same in crystal right? Smells and tastes the same? Tests very similar.

The only thing is, reports I read suggest it lacks love compared to MDMA. And the love/ empathy lack is my biggest criticism of the current state of MDMA/ pills etc.


----------



## Brenner

thewhitebuilding said:


> SORRY to bump the "where is the mdma from 2 years ago?". But I'm one of "those people". But have a question with more of a twist today....
> 
> I've been reading about MDA a bit lately. And some of its effects (harder hitting, more overwhelming, longer lasting) sound similar to what I believe the current dutch surge lacks. So it got me thinking, maybe what we were getting consistently until our guy stopped all of a sudden was actually MDA? It looks the same in crystal right? Smells and tastes the same? Tests very similar.
> 
> The only thing is, reports I read suggest it lacks love compared to MDMA. And the love/ empathy lack is my biggest criticism of the current state of MDMA/ pills etc.



Someone tested a 90's pill and a recent dutch Pill. 90's one turned the kit purple where as recent dutch pill turned it black. That tells me there's deffo something different about the MDMA content (though I realise you aren't talking about 90's pills)


----------



## foolsgold25

breaks99 said:


> Cant wait for Diggers @ Gorilla it was insane last year!!



Yes mate I was there last year, really looking forward to Saturday!! See you there!


----------



## Botarate

anyone here talk about "PMK-Glycidate" ?? perhaps it is the cause of "not-magical dutch MDMA"

http://www.mixmag.net/words/news/strong-pills


----------



## thewhitebuilding

It was discussed in the old thread. I'd suggest yes it is the cause


----------



## Grassman

Carl Cox @ Fabric tomorrow night. Half a g of mdma, can't bloody wait!


----------



## Larch

Sounds lush.


----------



## erbaviva_girls

hi guys, I make use of pills and MDMA for 15 years, and my tolerance is very high, if I take 300mg of fine crystals, I have a very slight buzz that lasts 40 minutes and then it's all over, if I take another dose of 300mg, I feel more nothing .. I have heard of 5-htp and piracetam, someone can give me some advice on how to regain the magic now lost?


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Something deffo not right with them orange PG's they feel abit spacey and dodgy on the stomach .... The marquis turned purple / black but had a red tinge to it


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Also tested the new type of orange magnets , the ones the same shape as purple ones ... Straight to black also consumed one seem spot on. Crystal seems to have dried up round here


----------



## Brenner

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> Something deffo not right with them orange PG's they feel abit spacey and dodgy on the stomach .... The marquis turned purple / black but had a red tinge to it



Pretty sure they have amphetamine mixed in with them


----------



## HouseFever

I don't think those PG's are from the same presser as before, the manc lot, a couple of years ago. They look nothing like and only seem to be southernly/

These are the old legit ones 
http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32366#comments

New
http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33889


----------



## deano88

Perhaps the mancs are starting to take the magic out of their pills


----------



## mister

erbaviva_girls said:


> hi guys, I make use of pills and MDMA for 15 years, and my tolerance is very high, if I take 300mg of fine crystals, I have a very slight buzz that lasts 40 minutes and then it's all over, if I take another dose of 300mg, I feel more nothing .. I have heard of 5-htp and piracetam, someone can give me some advice on how to regain the magic now lost?



5-HTP Vit C but most of all it sounds like you need to take a long break


----------



## Grassman

Just got back from a massive night in London. I had 3 x 150mg bombs of crystal and it's the cleanest most old school buzz I've had for ages 

Euphoric, chatty, dancey, energetic....it really was great.

Only weird thing I experienced was hallucinations towards the end, but I often get this and quite enjoy it!

It was cream coloured with a soft safrole smell 

Shit - I now have a whole Easter weekend with the in laws to deal with.....where's my valium


----------



## Digger909

Grassman said:


> Just got back from a massive night in London. I had 3 x 150mg bombs of crystal and it's the cleanest most old school buzz I've had for ages
> 
> Euphoric, chatty, dancey, energetic....it really was great.
> 
> Only weird thing I experienced was hallucinations towards the end, but I often get this and quite enjoy it!
> 
> It was cream coloured with a soft safrole smell
> 
> Shit - I now have a whole Easter weekend with the in laws to deal with.....where's my valium




So did Coxy smash it or what?


----------



## Grassman

Abso-fucking-lutely. 4 hours of blistering techno with a hint of funk....and an amazing orbital remix that went on for about 15 minutes. I hardly left the dancefloor!!


----------



## deano88

Carl cox is playing an old skool set at the q club in may too.


----------



## Grassman

I'm sure that'll be quality as he's one of the original old school DJs. I bet you'll even get a bit of hardcore at that night!


----------



## Shambles

Botarate said:


> anyone here talk about "PMK-Glycidate" ?? perhaps it is the cause of "not-magical dutch MDMA"
> 
> http://www.mixmag.net/words/news/strong-pills



Mike Powers used to post here a few years back. Caught a load of shit for being a journalist and stopped posting once he'd found enough folk to talk to him for his book. Whether it was the grief he got or the traditional facts of the journalistic trade (pretend to sympathise and empathise with the people you suck dry to make your finished piece feel suitably authentic then scarper sharpish back to the life that exploiting the credualous and naive to sell their stories to the soulless dinner party hipster crowd to help them forget the emptiness of their own existence) that caused him to stop posting here is unknown... but almost certainly a litlle from column 'a' and a shitload from column 'b'

Back on topic, I really do need to get a handle on this naughtyweb stuff it seems cos is the only way to lay hands on pills these days it seems ><

(where i live anyway)



erbaviva_girls said:


> hi guys, I make use of pills and MDMA for 15 years, and my tolerance is very high, if I take 300mg of fine crystals, I have a very slight buzz that lasts 40 minutes and then it's all over, if I take another dose of 300mg, I feel more nothing .. I have heard of 5-htp and piracetam, someone can give me some advice on how to regain the magic now lost?



Take a long break and change up your routine. I've used MDMA xtal and ecstasy pills for just shy of a quarter century and never once have I "lost the magic". "The magic" is a state of mind very closely correlated to novelty. Of course it feels "magical" when you first start doing it cos it's all new to you and you are making new friends, having fresh experiences, being exposed to new and exciting music. These things can become routine - especially if you associate with the same people in the same situations doing the same old same old all the time.. which is kinda the very definition of routine only folk don't seem to think of it that way if it involves drugs, "regulars" (meaning friends and associates met frequently at certain events) and essentially being stuck in a loop based in the past.

"Nootropics" are not the answer. New thinking and new experiences are the answer.


----------



## deano88

What Shambles said about the magic of mdma is so true cuz when I done mdmawwith my new gf it was like the magic was back all again in fact strongest ever empathy I've had from it and I been doing it over ten years now.


----------



## MiniNapalm

^^ Nail on the head Shambles ?


----------



## Treacle

HouseFever said:


> I don't think those PG's are from the same presser as before, the manc lot, a couple of years ago. They look nothing like and only seem to be southernly/
> 
> These are the old legit ones
> http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32366#comments
> 
> New
> http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33889


Definitely not from the Manchester crew.


----------



## tolo

Got some luminous green rolls royces in amsterdam over the weekend. They were identical to the yellow rolls royces. I took a half at first and had a really nice come up, very loved up buzz, really appreciating the music etc. About 2.5 hrs later I dropped the second half and it had me absolutely mangled. After the second half I had some mild hallucinations. Arrived home and fell straight asleep afterwards. Has anybody ever had these?


----------



## Small_town_casual

Anyone tried the blue pumpkins doing the rounds? Supposed to be top notch dids but can't find much info on them and believed to be a new presser as they aren't from the q-dance or Nintendo lot?


----------



## EmDeeExEx

For those that are of the opinion that much/all of the Dutch stuff tends to be lacking in love and empathy. how can it be explained that some reports (most recently those concerning the Red UPS beans) state that a great deal of loved up-ness and empathy was felt? I'm not trying to disagree here, but rather gather some opinions on why some people believe that the strong Dutch beans are lacking in empathy (possibly due to PMK-glycidate synth, but who knows) yet evidence (albeit anecdotal) suggests that the supposed loveless Dutch beans in fact do produce empathy, euphoria, energy etc. 

I find it hard to reconcile the two different sides as evidence is so conflicting.


----------



## grals

I don't think that all Dutch pills bad. Perhaps even different parties of one pill do differently.  
In UPS there are crystals inside. Why them to add? For euphoria?
I didn't see bad reports on UPS.


Than better and more qualitative mdma by that euphoria high probability is made. 


To someone it will rather well be adjusted, the atmospheres, perhaps new places new friends, girlfriends. Preliminary loading. When and so well that mdma works much better. Dutch or other mdma, all the same.
I think if very high quality of mdma, even without these factors there will be euphoria and empathy.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

EmDeeExEx said:


> For those that are of the opinion that much/all of the Dutch stuff tends to be lacking in love and empathy. how can it be explained that some reports (most recently those concerning the Red UPS beans) state that a great deal of loved up-ness and empathy was felt? I'm not trying to disagree here, but rather gather some opinions on why some people believe that the strong Dutch beans are lacking in empathy (possibly due to PMK-glycidate synth, but who knows) yet evidence (albeit anecdotal) suggests that the supposed loveless Dutch beans in fact do produce empathy, euphoria, energy etc.
> 
> I find it hard to reconcile the two different sides as evidence is so conflicting.



They do feel 'nice', and I guess you could say they feel 'lovey' compared to baseline. It's just the difference in the feeling (I GET) compared to consistent supply of crystal we used to get is completely different. They're no way a bad experience, and I've had some good nights out on them. It's just they're leagues away from making me feel like other stuff does. I have a friend who feels the same as me who said he got some crystal locally recently that was perfect. I'm hoping it crops up again.


----------



## BlueBull

Anyone know anything about orange louis vuitton pills? Region Western-Europe. Going to test of course but a mate is buying them and doesn't have a testkit with him


----------



## Septonn

BlueBull said:


> Anyone know anything about orange louis vuitton pills? Region Western-Europe. Going to test of course but a mate is buying them and doesn't have a testkit with him



Round shaped? Had orange/ red ones last year here in Amsterdam, clean pills but felt kind of weak. Better to test them nonetheless, I couldn't find any info back then either (and continued to neck them regardlessly.. Ended well but still felt stupid afterwards


----------



## BlueBull

Yeah, round shaped, but since I can't find any info I think I'm going to pass on them. It's been more than 6 months since my last roll and my next one is in 3-4 months so I'm going to make sure I have top-notch product. I just thought that perhaps these Louis Vuittons are brand new pills but if you haven't heard of them they're probably not. Dealer is of course claiming +200mg


----------



## Septonn

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33984

Fairly sure these were the ones we had. Reports in the comments pretty much reflect how I would rate them


----------



## BlueBull

Septonn said:


> http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33984
> 
> Fairly sure these were the ones we had. Reports in the comments pretty much reflect how I would rate them


Thanks for the feedback Septonn, I was hoping to get a reply from you since we live pretty close to each other. I don't think those are the ones my mate is talking about though, since he mentioned they were bright orange. Doesn't matter anyway, I'm going to keep looking for better ones. I think I'm going to try to find some of the newer top presses. Heard pretty good things about the new yellow Rolls Royces and the orange batteries so I'm going to try to find some of those


----------



## MiniNapalm

Has anyone had any experience with pink rolls royces?


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Infracted?  Should that not be banned?  I got infracted for accidentally putting an embed in the wrong place.


----------



## Allein

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> Infracted?  Should that not be banned?  I got infracted for accidentally putting an embed in the wrong place.



I'm not seeing it ?? embeds or anything of note, RP it of shoot me a PM

or maybe you know I've had no sleep and are fuking with my addled head, you're wasting your time, there is a ceiling for addled and I got there in about 1993


----------



## bogman

http://www.saferparty.ch/warnungen.html

good few pills with lab results, the 2C-B pill looks cool as fuck


----------



## mistereman

@ ColtDan I seen your post in the previous version you had a bad experience with pink chupa chups? Ive acquired some myself and will be testing this week but could you tell me if you tested yours,  their appearance and also the effects please? Mine are exactly like the images on pill reports pink with very visible white specks. The reports on PR are a little old now but all of them positive.  Appreciate anyones thoughts if they've also consumed these recently


----------



## Limey

bogman said:


> http://www.saferparty.ch/warnungen.html
> 
> good few pills with lab results, the 2C-B pill looks cool as fuck



I've had the green grenades, pretty good beans. 
Red UPS's I found a little strange, I was hallucinating on them, men changed into women and vice versa. Quite strong, but lacking euphoria. Friends loved them though. 
The Orange Teslas are the best ones I've had in a while, strangely enough they glow under UV light ?!?!? 
Looking forward to trying the blue pumpkins.


----------



## chojek

Did you hook up with a few guys and blame it on the pills?


----------



## oui

Had the Blue Pumpkins recently in a city in Germany. They are amazing.


----------



## GarageFlower

Limey said:


> I've had the green grenades, pretty good beans.
> Red UPS's I found a little strange, I was hallucinating on them, men changed into women and vice versa. Quite strong, but lacking euphoria. Friends loved them though.
> The Orange Teslas are the best ones I've had in a while, strangely enough they glow under UV light ?!?!?
> Looking forward to trying the blue pumpkins.



Never seen the UV thing before. Probably intentionally by the dealer as a gimmick in the club etc...

I found the yellow UPS's to be quite trippy as well. After the initial rush etc there was deffo some trippiness going on


----------



## andy-777

mistereman said:


> @ ColtDan I seen your post in the previous version you had a bad experience with pink chupa chups? Ive acquired some myself and will be testing this week but could you tell me if you tested yours,  their appearance and also the effects please? Mine are exactly like the images on pill reports pink with very visible white specks. The reports on PR are a little old now but all of them positive.  Appreciate anyones thoughts if they've also consumed these recently



Have had quite a few of these recently, they tested fine, and thought they were a lovely pill, one and a half over a night is a perfect dose for me. Hope that helps


----------



## mistereman

andy-777 said:


> Have had quite a few of these recently, they tested fine, and thought they were a lovely pill, one and a half over a night is a perfect dose for me. Hope that helps


Thanks.  Testing mine tomorrow will post up result


----------



## mistereman

I've marquis tested a few pills with one interesting result

Pink Chupa Chups - straight to black

Pastels - straight to black

Nespresso - dark green/black... a definite dark green streak in the result 

Got me baffled as they have a good rep but the result suggests 2C- of all the pills this seems the hardest to copy. The ones in my possession are identical to the ones on pillreports with the breakline on the back and a different name on each pill. Cant ignore whats on the marquis though


----------



## smik2

mistereman said:


> lNespresso - dark green/black... a definite dark green streak in the result


Could just be the dye from the pills maybe?


----------



## BigG

smik2 said:


> Could just be the dye from the pills maybe?



Dye from pills wouldn't distort a reagent test...if it did red pulls would show red reagent results, blue would show blue etc.... Reagents are purely chemical reactions... A bit like litmus paper. The dye in the pill is irrelevant. 

I don't do pills and so have never tested one but it's just basic chemistry really.


----------



## mistereman

^ I am keen to further test these.

 Im sending a sample to wedinos and if there are any other test kits I can use to distinguish between any dye or bulking agents im all ears.


----------



## BigG

I'm just really doubtfully that the tiny bit of dye in the small sample you used for testing would colour the reagent to the extent that it would distort the results.....

I worked in the pharmaceutical industry for several years and that was never an issue, neither is it with the test kits that the police and customs use...if it was then a person coukd import a key of coke, colour it with (later removable)  food dye and fool the test kits. I'm not pretending to be some sort of expert or anything cos like I say I've  never tested a pill but it does sound unlikely.... Do you not think?


----------



## mistereman

englandgz74 said:


> I'm just really doubtfully that the tiny bit of dye in the small sample you used for testing would colour the reagent to the extent that it would distort the results.....
> 
> I worked in the pharmaceutical industry for several years and that was never an issue, neither is it with the test kits that the police and customs use...if it was then a person coukd import a key of coke, colour it with (later removable)  food dye and fool the test kits. I'm not pretending to be some sort of expert or anything cos like I say I've  never tested a pill but it does sound unlikely.... Do you not think?


Im a novice (first time using marquis) but there's enough doubt in my mind so not to take these pills however im mindful of the stamp/good reputation to get a second more thorough test done and hope the results prove me wrong. Else they're being flushed!


----------



## BigG

What does green signify on marquis again.?.... It's not PMA / PMMA is it? If it is your right to flush them. 

I'm a paramedic and we got an email round last week warning of a resurgence of the red Supermans that are high PMA and have killed a few. Apparently a couple of crews have been called to guys who have Taken them and ended badly hence the warning email and the notice from public health England.  I copied the email into a thread and I think it's been been made a sticky.....

Your very sensible to take care. Is a tenner (or however much a pill costs today)  worth your life.... Of course not. You sound a very sensible lad. A lot of people would just say fuck it and neck it. Unfortunately they are often the people me and my colleagues get called to and have to get the life pack out to try and re-shock their fucking hearts... 

Take care mate


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Limey said:


> The Orange Teslas are the best ones I've had in a while, strangely enough they glow under UV light ?!?!? .



No doubt due to chalk in the binders.. Calcite (calcium carbonate - chalk)  and many other minerals fluoresce under UV light.


----------



## BigG

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> No doubt due to chalk in the binders.. Calcite (calcium carbonate - chalk)  and many other minerals fluoresce under UV light.



I forgot you know your oinions with this chemistry/physics malarkey... What do you think about food dye in pills skewing reagent tests?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

englandgz74 said:


> I forgot you know your oinions with this chemistry/physics malarkey... What do you think about food dye in pills skewing reagent tests?



Not really mate, I only know the basics. But I do agree with you that it's unlikely the dye would significantly alter the test results - unless the dye itself was chemically related to the substance the reagent was designed for; which is even more unlikely...


----------



## BigG

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Not really mate, I only know the basics. But I do agree with you that it's unlikely the dye would significantly alter the test results - unless the dye itself was chemically related to the substance the reagent was designed for; which is even more unlikely...



That's exactly my thoughts mate...like I said I worked for what was GD Searle (now bought out by Pfizer) for several years and the colouring used in pharmaceutical tablets is chemically inert, which is why it wouldn't interfere with a reagent and the dye itself is highly unlikely to 'colour' the resulting chemical reaction in any meaningful way.....Just IMO anyway...


----------



## smik2

englandgz74 said:


> Dye from pills wouldn't distort a reagent test...if it did red pulls would show red reagent results, blue would show blue etc.... Reagents are purely chemical reactions... A bit like litmus paper. The dye in the pill is irrelevant.
> 
> I don't do pills and so have never tested one but it's just basic chemistry really.


Fair enough, you're probably right. I was just presuming he was on about these ones which have a very odd colour.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Look at it this way, only a small proportion of any 'ecstacy' tablet is the active ingredient, the majority being inert fillers, binders and dyes. If these inert substances could significantly alter the test results, the test wouldn't be worth conducting in the first place.


----------



## BigG

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Look at it this way, only a small proportion of any 'ecstacy' tablet is the active ingredient, the majority being inert fillers, binders and dyes. If these inert substances could significantly alter the test results, the test wouldn't be worth conducting in the first place.



Exactly...your talking maybe 100-150mg if your extremely lucky...even the new "super pills" are around 240mg absolute tops...in a pill that weighs many times that amount. The reagent isn't going to be altered by the colour of the pill anymore that is by the chalk/talc binders. A more likely explanation is that there's something else in there. That would be my immediate concern anyway


----------



## mistereman

smik2 said:


> Fair enough, you're probably right. I was just presuming he was on about these ones which have a very odd colour.


That's the exact same appearance as the ones I have.

 To further clarify the reagent test went turquois-dark green to black. Twenty minutes later its totally black with a dark green tint.


----------



## JG0007

thewhitebuilding said:


> SORRY to bump the "where is the mdma from 2 years ago?". But I'm one of "those people". But have a question with more of a twist today....
> 
> I've been reading about MDA a bit lately. And some of its effects (harder hitting, more overwhelming, longer lasting) sound similar to what I believe the current dutch surge lacks. So it got me thinking, maybe what we were getting consistently until our guy stopped all of a sudden was actually MDA? It looks the same in crystal right? Smells and tastes the same? Tests very similar.
> 
> The only thing is, reports I read suggest it lacks love compared to MDMA. And the love/ empathy lack is my biggest criticism of the current state of MDMA/ pills etc.



If you took as much MDA as you would normally MDMA e.g 200mg, you would most definitely know it was MDA from the comedown. It has the mother fuckest comedown you have ever had. 

I'm no pharmasist but any MDA ive seen is hard clear crystals, glass coloured and doesnt break in you hand like you can crush most MDMA. You'd need something hard and a hard table to crush it.


----------



## mistereman

Road tested the pastels tonight after testing earlier in the week. Started with a half and that turned out to a  be tiny bit underwhelming but the pills are great and I'll jump in deeper next time


----------



## deano88

JG0007 said:


> If you took as much MDA as you would normally MDMA e.g 200mg, you would most definitely know it was MDA from the comedown. It has the mother fuckest comedown you have ever had.
> 
> I'm no pharmasist but any MDA ive seen is hard clear crystals, glass coloured and doesnt break in you hand like you can crush most MDMA. You'd need something hard and a hard table to crush it.



I just got some mdma and its in big clear crystals I wonder if its mda. Had it a while but not tried it yet. Will probably only have 120mg, what's the difference in effects then?


----------



## spudgun

MDA goes for a lot more than mdma (or at least it did a bit back) so doubt it would be sold as mdma.

It's a lot more rushy and trippy than mandy. I prefer it, but it can fuck you over if you're not expecting it


----------



## Tec

Can get Pastels, are they still the ones to go for? Should I be considering anything else now?


----------



## deano88

spudgun said:


> MDA goes for a lot more than mdma (or at least it did a bit back) so doubt it would be sold as mdma.
> 
> It's a lot more rushy and trippy than mandy. I prefer it, but it can fuck you over if you're not expecting it



It was £30 a g and I didn't get it from my usual dealer. Its probably the most clearest I ever seen anyway


----------



## Septonn

Ridiculous amounts of new pills popping up in NL at the moment, white androids, orange harley davidsons, blue nespresso's, blue Tesla's, green Strawberry's.. Festival season must be upon us


----------



## dralexpatterson

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Not really mate, I only know the basics. But I do agree with you that it's unlikely the dye would significantly alter the test results - unless the dye itself was chemically related to the substance the reagent was designed for; which is even more unlikely...


:


It happened to me before
http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23600
It can skew the results...


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Anyone heard of Pink Strawberrys or Blue Lions?


----------



## Tec

What's the deal with everyone calling these pastels by the way?






What's the actual logo? Nice looking press though.


----------



## spudgun

It looks like it's the Moving Shadow logo.


----------



## coollemon

Been offered Pills with the letter F on them. Think they are blue. From a trusted source but wondering if anyone has come across them. Cheers


----------



## breakcorefiend

spudgun said:


> It looks like it's the Moving Shadow logo.



That is the moving shadow logo


----------



## pothole

Blue Facebook?


----------



## pothole

thewhitebuilding said:


> Anyone heard of Pink Strawberrys or Blue Lions?


Purple strawberry advertised at 200mg (aren't they all) blue lions are weaker,can't remember exactly how much.


----------



## coollemon

Think so mate. Think the F is off set


----------



## pothole

coollemon said:


> Think so mate. Think the F is off set



Seen square blue Facebook, with offset F.  Haven't seen a round one for a while.


----------



## coollemon

Think they are round mate. Seen a few on the testing site around the 130 Mark but they also have the same mg of caffeine in them.


----------



## pothole

Caffeine isn't anything to worry about.  There's more than that in a mug of coffee. (Unless you are caffeine sensative )


----------



## Tec

breakcorefiend said:


> That is the moving shadow logo



Ah so it is.

Guess they're only really going by 'Pastels' from what I've seen, they're from the Manchester lot aren't they?


----------



## BlueBull

Just ran into the red/pink superman pills (the bad ones with the superman logo on both sides) and tested one with my testkit. Confirmed result for PMMA. For everyone living in Belgium: they're not local to the UK only, they're here too and they're still being bought and sold, be careful, the guy that showed them to me wanted to roll on them coming weekend, he had heard nothing about the bad superman pills


----------



## BigG

BlueBull said:


> Just ran into the red/pink superman pills (the bad ones with the superman logo on both sides) and tested one with my testkit. Confirmed result for PMMA. For everyone living in Belgium: they're not local to the UK only, they're here too and they're still being bought and sold, be careful, the guy that showed them to me wanted to roll on them coming weekend, he had heard nothing about the bad superman pills



I posted an email that was sent to me at work regarding these pills as they have caused serious illness and death. It was sent to all paramedics and techs in my region (North East) but i believe they coukd show up anywhere....if you're interested in reading the email the thread it's in has been made a sticky...please take care guys


----------



## spudgun

When these dodgy pills get pressed, is PMA what the chemists set out to produce, or has something gone wrong in the process, it's ended up as PMA and they've decided to sell it anyway?(I obviously know f.a. about chemistry)


----------



## BlueBull

englandgz74 said:


> I posted an email that was sent to me at work regarding these pills as they have caused serious illness and death. It was sent to all paramedics and techs in my region (North East) but i believe they coukd show up anywhere....if you're interested in reading the email the thread it's in has been made a sticky...please take care guys


Yup, I've read it. Again thank you very very much for the warning. It's only a simple message on an internet forum but there's no telling how much harm you have avoided by posting it


spudgun said:


> When these dodgy pills get pressed, is PMA what the chemists set out to produce, or has something gone wrong in the process, it's ended up as PMA and they've decided to sell it anyway?(I obviously know f.a. about chemistry)


PMA and PMMA require different precursors than MDMA but use the exact same chemical process (not sure about PMMA but it's like that for PMA) so either the manufacturer is getting ripped off without knowing or it's deliberate. My money's on option 2


----------



## LucyP

For a good while now I've been sticking to pink chupa chups, by far the best buzz for me. 

Problem is they've become harder to source recently. I managed to find some through a vendor I haven't used before but that seems to be trusted but when they arrived today they look different from the ones I've had previously (still have a couple left over from a previous order to compare to). They are more red rather than pink coloured and have less prominent specs of mdma in them. Exactly the same shape/markings on them though. Has anyone come across these before?

Have bought quite a few ahead of festival but thinking of getting some pastels in instead...

Thanks


----------



## Grassman

I've had the red ones many times and they are really good


----------



## Tec

Dropped 1 and a half pastels about 2 hours ago and I'm sbolutely flying.

Best pill I've had since the early All Stars. Fucking heaven.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Tec said:


> Dropped 1 and a half pastels about 2 hours ago and I'm sbolutely flying.
> 
> Best pill I've had since the early All Stars. Fucking heaven.


^ Awesome ?


----------



## Tec

MiniNapalm said:


> ^ Awesome ?



Ended up having 2.5 pills which was probably too much for me (haven't done since February).

Actually did them by myself as my mate decided to fuck off AFTER I'd dropped one! Bit of a weird experience but the rushes were absolutely intense, bit overwhelmed to be honest. Ended up annoying people on Steam all night, haven't slept yet but I feel nicely levelled out.


----------



## alicajohn5

It is great to hear people pursuing their dream and becoming successful.


----------



## BlueBull

Tec said:


> my mate decided to fuck off AFTER I'd dropped one!


Oh wow, that seriously sucks. I would've probably ended up walking around town looking for people or calling up a friend :D I tried to roll alone before a few times but always ended up calling someone for company, I was never able to sit out the entire roll alone


----------



## Tec

BlueBull said:


> Oh wow, that seriously sucks. I would've probably ended up walking around town looking for people or calling up a friend :D I tried to roll alone before a few times but always ended up calling someone for company, I was never able to sit out the entire roll alone



I've been that guy too many times! Phoned my nan up in the past and chatted for a good hour or so, had to bluff I was drunk.

Rolling alone doesn't work for me, maybe if it was less potent I could do some soul searching but my mind was all over the place. Luckily this Dutch guy I game with was online so I chatted shit to him for hours on TeamSpeak. He's never touched drugs or alcohol, I must have seemed like a total mental case. I was watching what I believed to be some awesome movie trailer. I start yelling down the mic 'this is the best thing I've ever seen, you need to see this', turns out what I was watching was the guy playing GTA5 via a stream.

Can't remember the last time I didn't hallucinate on MDMA.


----------



## mistereman

Tec said:


> I've been that guy too many times! Phoned my nan up in the past and chatted for a good hour or so, had to bluff I was drunk.
> 
> Rolling alone doesn't work for me, maybe if it was less potent I could do some soul searching but my mind was all over the place. Luckily this Dutch guy I game with was online so I chatted shit to him for hours on TeamSpeak. He's never touched drugs or alcohol, I must have seemed like a total mental case. I was watching what I believed to be some awesome movie trailer. I start yelling down the mic 'this is the best thing I've ever seen, you need to see this', turns out what I was watching was the guy playing GTA5 via a stream.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I didn't hallucinate on MDMA.


Haha


----------



## MiniNapalm

Tec said:


> Ended up having 2.5 pills which was probably too much for me (haven't done since February).
> 
> Actually did them by myself as my mate decided to fuck off AFTER I'd dropped one! Bit of a weird experience but the rushes were absolutely intense, bit overwhelmed to be honest. Ended up annoying people on Steam all night, haven't slept yet but I feel nicely levelled out.


Sounds like quite a night mate! Did you take them in halves and how long between doses did you take?

Also, how has the comedown been? I find the varies greatly, not just according to dosage, but also by the quality/putity of the pill/mdma.


----------



## blondin

I interested to know in this 'buy wat u want off the net' if people still sell pills at raves/clubs. when i started going out you could gurantee you would score good pills when you were out . TO BE CLEAR IM NOT SOURCING dont want anty names of places just a qusetion.


----------



## ashtray girl

Yeah people still sell in clubs/at freeparties, but at stupid prices (not that profiteering at parties is new).  £10 for mid-range pills (stuff like the pastels/allstars/lego etc) that are half that when bought elsewhere.  £15 for the dutch presses.  Acid tends to be the same price in or out of a party though - £5 a tab/drop; I have seen people try to charge £7-£10 though.  2c's are all about the same price in or out too (£5 a dose).

Even club prices tend to be better than darknet prices to be fair.


----------



## Tec

ashtray girl said:


> Even club prices tend to be better than darknet prices to be fair.



A ridiculous statement if ever I've seen one :D



MiniNapalm said:


> Sounds like quite a night mate! Did you take them in halves and how long between doses did you take?
> 
> Also, how has the comedown been? I find the varies greatly, not just according to dosage, but also by the quality/putity of the pill/mdma.



I dropped one and a half at first which in retrospect was silly, though I'm a big guy so it's hard to judge (especially with the variance in quality like you say). I did another I guess about an hour after I came up, which may have been a bit too long? I was a bit too gone to work out what time was.

I find it hard to balance redosing nowadays. It used to be you'd top up every 30-45 minutes and you'd be around your peak for 3-4 hours. I've tried all different combinations over the last few years and with most of the average MDMA you get, you're high for like 90 minutes and come down quickly. Topping up doesn't seem to do anything. So not only is the magic not there but you can't even keep the buzz you've got going for long enough. 

Perhaps there needs to be a conversation on this aspect.

Comedown was fine, stayed up all Saturday with a lovely afterglow. Slept a solid 10 hours and woke up for the boxing. Sunday I was fine and this morning I had my usual 'the world feels like a horrible dream' shit, I've snapped out of that now though. I had someone try the Pastels last week and they said the same thing, really clean comedown.


----------



## ashtray girl

Tec said:


> A ridiculous statement if ever I've seen one :D


K in a club = £30 a gram, darknet = £50 a gram
Acid in a club = £5, acid on darknet = £10

Doesn't seem so ridiculous.  Either way, both are generally more expensive than just picking up from someone local.  ;p


----------



## Tec

ashtray girl said:


> K in a club = £30 a gram, darknet = £50 a gram
> Acid in a club = £5, acid on darknet = £10
> 
> Doesn't seem so ridiculous.  Either way, both are generally more expensive than just picking up from someone local.  ;p



But we're talking about MDMA here. 

£15-20 a single gram has been standard price for a while. You'll actually get a gram not a 0.8 too. Pastels are about £4 each, cheaper if you buy something like 15 of them.

I can't speak to Acid but Ketamine is £20-40 standard too.

Weed is the only thing I've noticed that's about the same as it is local. But the only drug I ever really take is MDMA.


----------



## Ismene

ashtray girl said:


> K in a club = £30 a gram, darknet = £50 a gram
> Acid in a club = £5, acid on darknet = £10
> 
> Doesn't seem so ridiculous.  Either way, both are generally more expensive than just picking up from someone local.  ;p



You need to look again on the darknet - it's more like £1.70 a blotter.


----------



## ashtray girl

Ismene said:


> You need to look again on the darknet - it's more like £1.70 a blotter.



Seems like I do, it's been a fair while since I've looked at drugs on the darknet.


----------



## Tec

ashtray girl said:


> Seems like I do, it's been a fair while since I've looked at drugs on the darknet.


----------



## bogman

Was offered some White Dolphins 2 weeks ago and just spotted these on saferparty http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...ngen_PDF_2015/MDMA_MDP2P_MDP2POH_Mai_2015.pdf


----------



## pothole

bogman said:


> Was offered some White Dolphins 2 weeks ago and just spotted these on saferparty http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...ngen_PDF_2015/MDMA_MDP2P_MDP2POH_Mai_2015.pdf



Them chemicals are left over from the synth process. Maybe a rushed chemist


----------



## Josh

Someone has gifted me a pink nipple. (nipple on the front, scored on the back) Can't see them on pillreports.com. The claim is that it's 210mg MDMA. Now I know pills are generally pretty strong again these days, but that seems a bit mental. The bean itself only weighs 290mg! Tis a tidy press though.

Anyone seen them about? I might be a pup and just do a half, (later on I can then utter the classic "what a laugh, lets do another half") what with being old and infirm these days.

ETA Pics:
 


I spent a while googling and didn't find anything relevant, but at the same time didn't feel like it was a waste of my time


----------



## MiniNapalm

Tec said:


> A ridiculous statement if ever I've seen one :D
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped one and a half at first which in retrospect was silly, though I'm a big guy so it's hard to judge (especially with the variance in quality like you say). I did another I guess about an hour after I came up, which may have been a bit too long? I was a bit too gone to work out what time was.
> 
> I find it hard to balance redosing nowadays. It used to be you'd top up every 30-45 minutes and you'd be around your peak for 3-4 hours. I've tried all different combinations over the last few years and with most of the average MDMA you get, you're high for like 90 minutes and come down quickly. Topping up doesn't seem to do anything. So not only is the magic not there but you can't even keep the buzz you've got going for long enough.
> 
> Perhaps there needs to be a conversation on this aspect.
> 
> Comedown was fine, stayed up all Saturday with a lovely afterglow. Slept a solid 10 hours and woke up for the boxing. Sunday I was fine and this morning I had my usual 'the world feels like a horrible dream' shit, I've snapped out of that now though. I had someone try the Pastels last week and they said the same thing, really clean comedown.


Thanks for the description.

I know what you mean about dosage - for me it's complicated by having done this on and off for over 20 years (novel anymore, it's not), still caning it sometimes (which is foolish and messes with tolerance) and variances in the quality of product. 

That said I do still love it and those pastels sound phenomenal - just wish I could find some. Will keep trying as quality over quantity definitely seems to be the way forward.


----------



## Josh

Josh said:


> Someone has gifted me a pink nipple. (nipple on the front, scored on the back) Can't see them on pillreports.com. The claim is that it's 210mg MDMA.



Took it anyway, was a decent bean, been too long since I took mdma but I'd say the claim of 210mg is a bit ambitious though.


----------



## Psilocydustbin

Anyone have a mg estimation for the pastels? I found em to be really good and strong but ended up doing more of them than I normally do... Maybe was just greedy!


----------



## oui

Anyone tried the Microsofts yet from the Manc crew? Pastels where lovely but don't think they where as good as the Allstars, friends agreed. Theres a report online of the Microsofts and as usual some people are saying hit & miss which seems to be the norm with all the presses from that outfit but I've always found them great.


----------



## Fishface

So, folks, what's what with dark red UPS, Tesla blue shield, Dom Perignon orange shield and beige instagram with writing on back?


----------



## pothole

All good beans.  Here good things about the tesla


----------



## Fishface

Thanks.

Anyone else?


----------



## Acid4Blood

Nice MD menu u have there Fishy! %)


----------



## methyldreams

<sourcery snipped>

With a join date of 2007 you really should know better8)


----------



## Septonn

Fishface said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Anyone else?



Got this info from Dutch Partyflock:

Dom Perignon 195mg, spread unknown

Tesla ~185-195mg so low spread

Instagram has some conflicting reports, some say testcenter put them at 200, others report ~130mg. Looks like a high spread.

All clean pills though


----------



## Fishface

*jumps round the room gleefully waving his hands in the air*

Cheers, chaps - first stuff I've been able to get me mitts on in yonks


----------



## biggaman

I was wondering about the dark red ups's. I haven't seen them on any report yet and was wondering if they were the same and the normal red ones. Any feed back appreciated thanks....


----------



## tolo

http://www.irishmirror.ie/news/irish-news/dublin-teenager-fighting-life-hospital-5711038


----------



## spudgun

"even though they still contain *methaphetamine* the pills *will* be fatal"

What a load of cack


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I love the picture of a handful of doves - how long since they were around?


----------



## tolo

Its a fairly tasteless article as usual from a rag like the mirror. In my opinion there is no need to name the young girl, it would be a lot more helpful if they actually posted what pills she took to try prevent further incidents like this occuring again. The crowd at the gig on question was fairly young and there was a lot of what I can describe as kids in a fairly bad state. This again is note than likely down to a lack of education in responsible drug usage. I really think its time the government takes a different approach to tackling these problems because it is pretty obvious their current approach is not helping.

I hope the poor girl recovers from this.


----------



## mistereman

Pink chupa chups now reported to contain PMA there's a report on pill reports


----------



## bogman

tolo said:


> Its a fairly tasteless article as usual from a rag like the mirror. In my opinion there is no need to name the young girl, it would be a lot more helpful if they actually posted what pills she took to try prevent further incidents like this occuring again. The crowd at the gig on question was fairly young and there was a lot of what I can describe as kids in a fairly bad state. This again is note than likely down to a lack of education in responsible drug usage. I really think its time the government takes a different approach to tackling these problems because it is pretty obvious their current approach is not helping.
> 
> I hope the poor girl recovers from this.



im afraid the young girl has died RIP


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

That's terrible, poor kid! This whole situation is getting ridiculous. How many more...?


----------



## andy-777

mistereman said:


> Pink chupa chups now reported to contain PMA there's a report on pill reports



Anybody know anything more about this? I've just got some more chupa chups which tested fine for md, but I don't have a test kit for PMA


----------



## JG0007

mistereman said:


> Pink chupa chups now reported to contain PMA there's a report on pill reports



Is that true? Say they were MDMA @ 130mg and she took 3, thats near 400mg. The size of her, could it have been too much?
RIP.


----------



## mistereman

andy-777 said:


> Anybody know anything more about this? I've just got some more chupa chups which tested fine for md, but I don't have a test kit for PMA


I consumed 1 pink chupa chup on Sat night (marquis tested straight to black) but the experience was not right. Come up was 1hr which is normal for me but the disassociation and subsequent come down has been horrendous. Lots of vomiting and chest pain yesterday. I would tread very careful


----------



## Larch

mistereman said:


> Pink chupa chups now reported to contain PMA there's a report on pill reports








Random Facebook article about pills

Had the Pink Chupa Chups around late October time and they were some of the finer beans had had in awhile, although I don't really indulge often these days.

edit: article above contains reference to PMA pink chupas


----------



## TheGazaStripper

Anyone got any news on the moving shadow old school pastels? Only report i found is a few years old, bought them from an established DarkNet Vendor with great reviews but i guess you cant be too careful, got my test kit on the way.


----------



## mistereman

TheGazaStripper said:


> Anyone got any news on the moving shadow old school pastels? Only report i found is a few years old, bought them from an established DarkNet Vendor with great reviews but i guess you cant be too careful, got my test kit on the way.


I've consumed about 4 weeks ago having first marquis tested them (black) doubt they're 170mg but they did feel clean certainly the next day was manageable


----------



## MrPorter

Friend of mine just got some little red men as a little extra with his order but there's no indication of what they actually are, don't currently have a testing kit, he's too much of an idiot to ask the vendor and they don't look big enough to be MDMA, maybe the height of a UPS but very very skinny in comparison. Any one heard of these at all?

Soz if in wrong place


----------



## BlueBull

MrPorter said:


> Friend of mine just got some little red men as a little extra with his order but there's no indication of what they actually are, don't currently have a testing kit, he's too much of an idiot to ask the vendor and they don't look big enough to be MDMA, maybe the height of a UPS but very very skinny in comparison. Any one heard of these at all?
> 
> Soz if in wrong place


If you mean red supermen, stay away from them, read the sticky at the top of this page to know why. If you actually meant little red men, I have no idea, never heard of them


----------



## ScotchMist

MrPorter said:


> Friend of mine just got some little red men as a little extra with his order but there's no indication of what they actually are, don't currently have a testing kit, he's too much of an idiot to ask the vendor and they don't look big enough to be MDMA, maybe the height of a UPS but very very skinny in comparison. Any one heard of these at all?
> 
> Soz if in wrong place



Pic??


----------



## mistereman

MrPorter said:


> Friend of mine just got some little red men as a little extra with his order but there's no indication of what they actually are, don't currently have a testing kit, he's too much of an idiot to ask the vendor and they don't look big enough to be MDMA, maybe the height of a UPS but very very skinny in comparison. Any one heard of these at all?
> 
> Soz if in wrong place


Is it a dark orange lego man?


----------



## smokespirals

Likely to be Miffy rabbits (you are probably looking upside down) - http://pill.report/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34620

In which case they are 2cb or 2ce. (Get a test kit - if you search "ecstasy test kit uk" the test kits 10 results down will test for that, and cheaper than ez)


Real shame about the chupa chups press and suspected PMA, that press has been around a been around a while now, but they were lovely. Won't be going anywhere near now.

Very sad news that there has been a death . RIP.


----------



## Sprodo

Anyone tried the 'pink nipples' doing the rounds? Are these the UFOs?

Also got some pastels to road test in a few weeks.


----------



## MrPorter

I think they might be the miffy rabbits actually, red thing on top row?
He asked the vendor, reckons they're ghb though...


----------



## BlueBull

^
wooooooow, and I thought my collection was already pretty impressive. Damn that's a nice pic


----------



## Sadie

MrPorter said:


> I think they might be the miffy rabbits actually, red thing on top row?
> He asked the vendor, reckons they're ghb though...



can I lick your Wall?


----------



## Treacle

Sprodo said:


> Anyone tried the 'pink nipples' doing the rounds? Are these the UFOs?
> 
> Also got some pastels to road test in a few weeks.


No, they're not UFOs. The UFOs say 'UFO' in a circle, around the nipple, and they're in about five different colours.

I'm surprised to hear that the Manchester crew have already replaced the UFOs and pastels with Microsofts... They usually put out massive batches.


----------



## chojek

MrPorter said:


> I think they might be the miffy rabbits actually, red thing on top row?
> He asked the vendor, reckons they're ghb though...


just blew my load


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Er, I would like to buy that piece of wall art....


----------



## bogman

few lab results here http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_05151.pdf and here http://www.saferparty.ch/warnungen.html


----------



## andy-777

mistereman said:


> I consumed 1 pink chupa chup on Sat night (marquis tested straight to black) but the experience was not right. Come up was 1hr which is normal for me but the disassociation and subsequent come down has been horrendous. Lots of vomiting and chest pain yesterday. I would tread very careful



Thanks for that. Hmm, I may just bin them unless anyone knows of a way to get them tested. I'd gladly donate a couple if that was possible.


----------



## BlueBull

andy-777 said:


> Thanks for that. Hmm, I may just bin them unless anyone knows of a way to get them tested. I'd gladly donate a couple if that was possible.


There used to be an arrangement in place between pillreports and I believe ecstasydata that allowed for one free pill test each month when the pill was sent in with pillreport's approval. Usually when a pill was sent in it was in a case such as this. But I don't know if that arrangement still exists. Let me ask around to find out, it might be interesting to send one of those in for testing, at least if you'd be willing to send one in


mistereman said:


> I consumed 1 pink chupa chup on Sat night (marquis tested straight to black) but the experience was not right. Come up was 1hr which is normal for me but the disassociation and subsequent come down has been horrendous. Lots of vomiting and chest pain yesterday. I would tread very careful


Or if you happen to have one left over?


----------



## Tec

TheGazaStripper said:


> Anyone got any news on the moving shadow old school pastels? Only report i found is a few years old, bought them from an established DarkNet Vendor with great reviews but i guess you cant be too careful, got my test kit on the way.



I posted some feedback on page 6 and pictures on page 5. I was a very happy bunny.


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> No, they're not UFOs. The UFOs say 'UFO' in a circle, around the nipple, and they're in about five different colours.
> 
> I'm surprised to hear that the Manchester crew have already replaced the UFOs and pastels with Microsofts... They usually put out massive batches.



The All-Stars batches were in production for too long, other than that aren't they changing presses often?

UFOs came and went within no time... I couldn't even get hold of em, they were quickly replaced by Pastels/Moving Shadow. 

I'd rather they keep mixing it up, though I realise that ultimately has no effect on the finished product.

I'll be trying the Microsofts next weekend, hoping they remain the ticket.


----------



## andy-777

BlueBull said:


> There used to be an arrangement in place between pillreports and I believe ecstasydata that allowed for one free pill test each month when the pill was sent in with pillreport's approval. Usually when a pill was sent in it was in a case such as this. But I don't know if that arrangement still exists. Let me ask around to find out, it might be interesting to send one of those in for testing, at least if you'd be willing to send one in
> 
> Or if you happen to have one left over?



Yeah, let me know, I have a few of the latest darker red chupas and would gladly send one for testing.


----------



## mistereman

BlueBull said:


> There used to be an arrangement in place between pillreports and I believe ecstasydata that allowed for one free pill test each month when the pill was sent in with pillreport's approval. Usually when a pill was sent in it was in a case such as this. But I don't know if that arrangement still exists. Let me ask around to find out, it might be interesting to send one of those in for testing, at least if you'd be willing to send one in
> 
> Or if you happen to have one left over?


Flushed mine.


----------



## bogman

andy-777 said:


> Thanks for that. Hmm, I may just bin them unless anyone knows of a way to get them tested. I'd gladly donate a couple if that was possible.



http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples

why dont you send one off the Wales to be tested, it's free.


----------



## andy-777

bogman said:


> http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples
> 
> why dont you send one off the Wales to be tested, it's free.



I'll give that a bash then. Will post the result once I get it


----------



## spudgun

I thought they'd stopped that service?


----------



## bogman

spudgun said:


> I thought they'd stopped that service?



only stopped testing steroids http://www.wedinos.org/newsletter.html

still testing plenty of other stuff, alot of RCs but very few pills.


----------



## bogman

how fucking bad is this report, http://www.irishmirror.ie/news/irish-news/crime/ana-hick-ecstasy-pills-being-5750217


----------



## lurching

Stopped reading three words in


----------



## ScotchMist

bogman said:


> how fucking bad is this report, http://www.irishmirror.ie/news/irish-news/crime/ana-hick-ecstasy-pills-being-5750217



I made it a little further than Lurching. This far.



> Many of the thugs are even adding heroin to their supply to get users hooked on their own “brand”



Absolute bellends


----------



## tolo

bogman said:


> how fucking bad is this report, http://www.irishmirror.ie/news/irish-news/crime/ana-hick-ecstasy-pills-being-5750217


Seems like something Waterford whispers might post. What complete bullshit!


----------



## Bella Figura

bogman said:


> how fucking bad is this report, http://www.irishmirror.ie/news/irish-news/crime/ana-hick-ecstasy-pills-being-5750217



Pretty fucking dire - but almost redeemed at the end with the mention of checking pillreports for more info. Shame it's at the end though...


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Only thing wrong with that report is it fails to mention the crushed up glass in Irish pills these days.

Sick of coming here and seeing you junkies in denial.


----------



## BlueBull

Chippendale said:


> Pretty fucking dire - but almost redeemed at the end with the mention of checking pillreports for more info. Shame it's at the end though...


They also mention that adverse effects are usually due to adulterants and not due to MDMA, which is good. The first part is some serious bullshit indeed though

The article mentions she took 3 different pills. Don't know if that's true, but one of the ones listed is a pink superman, that could explain what happened if it's one of the PMMA ones. PMMA + MDMA is absolutely lethal, much more so than PMMA on its own. We'll only know for sure after the autopsy I guess, if they ever publish the results. Damn sad story


----------



## Acid4Blood

bogman said:
			
		

> how fucking bad is this report, http://www.irishmirror.ie/news/irish...-being-5750217



Shockingly misinformed! I've seen a tent full of people on those yellow grenades. Everyone monged & skaging but no serious issues. They're dirty pills but definately not the killer IMHO. Like BlueBull said, mixing a pink superman (high dose PMMA) with the MDMA from a blue ghost & a yellow grenade would be highly dangerous & is probably what did it. RIP Ana Hick. Just say KNOW folks! (pillreports.net)



tolo said:


> Seems like something Waterford whispers might post. What complete bullshit!



Love Waterford Whispers! Great laugh. :D


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Got some green what's app there not like the ones on PR there round , quite deep with the from face outward domed with the what's app phone logo out pressed , any one had these?


----------



## tacodude

https://www.facebook.com/tisztiorvo...4.1073741826.214579338566491/973463266011424/

Lil' old (couple weeks at most) so still active. Please spread word so if ones found it can be tested and to save lives. Here's translation of Facebook. 

"The fifteen days in the hospital because of a new, previously unknown synthetic drug in Budapest. Several of the patients showed severe symptoms , more people were pushed intensive care . According to the National Public Health Service for further information on the patients reached independently bluish - greenish color tablet consumption reported (single or powdered) , which refers to the Community known side letter " F" was located .
The National Public Health Service draws attention to the fact that the picture felthetően high- dose tablet and / or a high potency characterized by consumption - as well as all of the other drugs - should be avoided. If one agent said they consumed , seek medical help immediately .
Thank you for sharing this message amongst your friends !"


----------



## Treacle

Well, the UFOs are gone. I've just picked up a couple of their replacements; blue, rectangular Louis Vuittons. They have a break line and each of the sides are stamped with different LV logos. Absolutely no reports online, and certainly another brand new Manchester press. The same safrole smell, and probably one of the most professional and intricate looking pills I've ever seen. I'll add a photo and report, quite possibly this weekend. Expecting these to be excellent, and have no concerns about guinea pigging them, considering the source.


----------



## bogman

Treacle said:


> Well, the UFOs are gone. I've just picked up a couple of their replacements; blue, rectangular Louis Vuittons. They have a break line and each of the sides are stamped with different LV logos. Absolutely no reports online, and certainly another brand new Manchester press. The same safrole smell, and probably one of the most professional and intricate looking pills I've ever seen. I'll add a photo and report, quite possibly this weekend. Expecting these to be excellent, and have no concerns about guinea pigging them, considering the source.



similar pill here but different colour http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...ungen_PDF_2015/checkit!_Warnungen_0515(2).pdf


----------



## Treacle

Yeah, they're the same, but blue. Looks like it's not a Manchester press, after all. Very odd, considering my guy has only ever had local pills. I guess we'll see how they feel, in comparison... Cheers for that.


----------



## EmDeeExEx

Does anyone have any comparative experience regarding some of the new Dutch presses? Choice between red ups, orange Dom Perignon, and orange teslas. Some say lacking love, others say this is because people are dosing too high...the age old debate continues. 

Also have a friend with some UFOs that I'm already excited about trying..because you know, UK presses got all that love and shit


----------



## blue_cheese

Anyone tried the blue party masks/bentleys? Meant to be cut with phet which is ideal for me, but cant find any solid info online


----------



## Purpledaisies

Anyone tried pink doves lately? Can't find any info online apart from a few years back..


----------



## ScotchMist

Purpledaisies said:


> Anyone tried pink doves lately? Can't find any info online apart from a few years back..



I'd suggest reagent testing them. I could be wrong but I haven't come across a legitimate Dove in, erm.. a long while. Piperazine usually, or they have been at least. If no reports are about then a test should definitely be done, should be done all the time really but I've trusted sources and presses when it's well known.. im lazy though, possibly reckless..


----------



## bogman

Acid4Blood said:


> Shockingly misinformed! I've seen a tent full of people on those yellow grenades. Everyone monged & skaging but no serious issues. They're dirty pills but definately not the killer IMHO. Like BlueBull said, mixing a pink superman (high dose PMMA) with the MDMA from a blue ghost & a yellow grenade would be highly dangerous & is probably what did it. RIP Ana Hick. Just say KNOW folks! (pillreports.net)



yellow grenade from Dublin lab tested http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34834

green  grenade from Dublin lab tested https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3616


----------



## oui

Had the Microsofts at the weekend. Was a big all day session & was hammering some really nice flake all day before hand but they where really nice. A mate said they where amazing (wasn't taking any flake) and said there the best hes had in months (previously taking Yellow, Red & Burgundy UPS)


----------



## HouseFever

Found some rectangle Rolls Royce pills in Bristol at the weekend. Found them really nice, quite strong. Can't really give accurate details on feeling of them as mixed with shrooms and 2-cb.


----------



## MiniNapalm

HouseFever said:


> Found some rectangle Rolls Royce pills in Bristol at the weekend. Found them really nice, quite strong. Can't really give accurate details on feeling of them as mixed with shrooms and 2-cb.



What colour were they? There are different colours about, with supposedly differing strengths.


----------



## HouseFever

Yellow


----------



## MiniNapalm

HouseFever said:


> Yellow


Ah yes, have had those. Clean, quality ekkies.


----------



## sketogusa

any report on the yellow party mask? I found one on pillreports but it was pretty vague.


----------



## bogman

Some lab results from Spain 

http://energycontrol.org/files/analisis/73_Pastis_marzo_2015_2.pdf

http://energycontrol.org/files/analisis/74_Pastis_abril_2015_1.pdf

http://energycontrol.org/files/analisis/75_Pastis_abril_y_mayo_2015.pdf


----------



## coollemon

Can get my hands on Pink Heisenbergs. Round pills with his head as the logo. On the back they are stamped H. Any info or experiences with these ?


----------



## bogman

coollemon said:


> Can get my hands on Pink Heisenbergs. Round pills with his head as the logo. On the back they are stamped H. Any info or experiences with these ?



http://energycontrol.org/files/analisis/75_Pastis_abril_y_mayo_2015.pdf  84mg MDMA


----------



## bogman

3 pill sent from Dublin for lab testing, all MDMA.

https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3642

https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3641

https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3640  i sent this one, alot of people were saying the light blue ghosts were RCs, mixed with speed etc.


----------



## Limey

EmDeeExEx said:


> Does anyone have any comparative experience regarding some of the new Dutch presses? Choice between red ups, orange Dom Perignon, and orange teslas. Some say lacking love, others say this is because people are dosing too high...the age old debate continues.
> 
> Also have a friend with some UFOs that I'm already excited about trying..because you know, UK presses got all that love and shit



I didn't like the red UPS's, they didn't do much for me (tested good too) felt like I was rolling, but the empathy was totally missing. Haven't had the Dom Perignon's but the Orange Teslas are the best pills I've had for quite a while. Start with 1/2 or 3/4 because they are quite strong. The quality of MDMA in those is spot on. Similar to the pastels but stronger. Saffrole synth I expect. 
I've got some pink Chupas but now I'm worried as I've heard a new batch has PMA in them. They went straight to black when I tested them with Marquis, hopefully not an MDMA/PMA combo. Are these safe for me to take ?


----------



## ScotchMist

Limey said:


> I didn't like the red UPS's, they didn't do much for me (tested good too) felt like I was rolling, but the empathy was totally missing. Haven't had the Dom Perignon's but the Orange Teslas are the best pills I've had for quite a while. Start with 1/2 or 3/4 because they are quite strong. The quality of MDMA in those is spot on. Similar to the pastels but stronger. Saffrole synth I expect.
> I've got some pink Chupas but now I'm worried as I've heard a new batch has PMA in them. They went straight to black when I tested them with Marquis, hopefully not an MDMA/PMA combo. Are these safe for me to take ?



Maybe buy some Mandelin reagent to test for pmma before ploughing on ahead with those..


----------



## coollemon

bogman said:


> http://energycontrol.org/files/analisis/75_Pastis_abril_y_mayo_2015.pdf  84mg MDMA



Cheers mate that's not them tho. They are normal round pills not the head shaped. Must be local to central scotland.


----------



## Grassman

Anyone had orange Audemar Piquets, with a PM on them? They are round...?


----------



## Grassman

I mean AP


----------



## andy-777

Limey said:


> I didn't like the red UPS's, they didn't do much for me (tested good too) felt like I was rolling, but the empathy was totally missing. Haven't had the Dom Perignon's but the Orange Teslas are the best pills I've had for quite a while. Start with 1/2 or 3/4 because they are quite strong. The quality of MDMA in those is spot on. Similar to the pastels but stronger. Saffrole synth I expect.
> I've got some pink Chupas but now I'm worried as I've heard a new batch has PMA in them. They went straight to black when I tested them with Marquis, hopefully not an MDMA/PMA combo. Are these safe for me to take ?



I'm in the same position with the later chupa chups mate. There doesn't seem any way of home testing for pma/pmma in a sample that contains mdma. Have sent one for analysis but reluctant to consume till I hear back. Personally though, I think there would be much easier and more expensive pills to do a copy of than those chupa's. Theres also a link a few posts back where the red chupa chups have been analysed on some Spanish site, came back mdma.
Let me know if you consume!


----------



## bogman

andy-777 said:


> I'm in the same position with the later chupa chups mate. There doesn't seem any way of home testing for pma/pmma in a sample that contains mdma. Have sent one for analysis but reluctant to consume till I hear back. Personally though, I think there would be much easier and more expensive pills to do a copy of than those chupa's. Theres also a link a few posts back where the red chupa chups have been analysed on some Spanish site, came back mdma.
> Let me know if you consume!



the test for the Chupa chops was done on cardboard, there is a chance that could have affected the result.

where did you send the pill to for testing.


----------



## andy-777

bogman said:


> the test for the Chupa chops was done on cardboard, there is a chance that could have affected the result.
> 
> where did you send the pill to for testing.



I sent it to wedinos but they've just posted today that it was inappropriately sent or something...think I made a mistake with the post code, i'll send another on monday


----------



## Grassman

Last night I had an Audemars Piquet, a pastel and a chupa chup.

The AP was the best pill I have has for absolutely ages, unbelievably good in every way.

Chupa was also nice, but quite mild.

And I hardly even felt the pastel - rubbish!


----------



## oui

What colour was the AP? Interested in trying those.


----------



## Grassman

A mixed bag of yellow and orange. I had a yellow one


----------



## oui

Cool, have seen these recently, did you get a pic? Have seen a few different presses with that logo/name so want to make sure I get the same ones as you! 

What strength did they feel like? Did you neck a full to begin with?


----------



## Bearlove

andy-777 said:


> I sent it to wedinos but they've just posted today that it was inappropriately sent or something...think I made a mistake with the post code, i'll send another on monday



Contact them and ask before just sending in another one - may not have just been the postcode. 

They do have a specific form that they would like used on samples etc - link here  - if your unable to print the page then if you ensure as much of the information is used then that would be a great help.

They are mainly concerned with what you suspected it to be - what were the effect etc


----------



## LucyP

I'm in the same position with the red chupas. Have about 35 so think I'll send one to wedinos for testing. Will report back here.


----------



## blondin

aniseed is good =saffrole. That was my test bitd burn some on foil or a fag and see if you got that aniseedy smell...maquis meh


----------



## Bearlove

blondin said:


> aniseed is good =saffrole. That was my test bitd burn some on foil or a fag and see if you got that aniseedy smell...maquis meh



Haha - yeah that never gets old,  nearly as funny as cut with heroin :D


----------



## flashbak1

I've also tested chupas (got them about 2-3 months ago) with all 5 testing kits and they came up perfect, and they felt fine. 

Don't get why the guy that tested and came up with the bad result (doesn't look like pma/pmma result to me anyway) decided to only take a video of a good result from a different pill! If I thought that I had a possible deadly pill i'd test again to make sure and record it properly! 

Great journalism there!

When I tested the chupas (did it again after I saw the article last month) there is quite a bit of binder that doesn't break down for a while, just show's up better on a white plate. Hope anyone who saw the video never thinks testing on paper is the right idea 

Sooner we get some more lab test results on these the better for everyone's piece of mind.


----------



## andy-777

Bearlove said:


> Contact them and ask before just sending in another one - may not have just been the postcode.
> 
> They do have a specific form that they would like used on samples etc - link here  - if your unable to print the page then if you ensure as much of the information is used then that would be a great help.
> 
> They are mainly concerned with what you suspected it to be - what were the effect etc



Thanks for that.
I did download and print the form and completed it. I've sent them an email to ask if they can clarify what the issue was. I still would like to get one tested but I'm beginning to think that test result is faulty in some way. Surely no one would go to the bother of copying one of the cheapest pills around, but not keen to take until I know for sure.


----------



## BlueBull

flashbak1 said:


> I've also tested chupas (got them about 2-3 months ago) with all 5 testing kits and they came up perfect, and they felt fine.
> 
> Don't get why the guy that tested and came up with the bad result (doesn't look like pma/pmma result to me anyway) decided to only take a video of a good result from a different pill! If I thought that I had a possible deadly pill i'd test again to make sure and record it properly!
> 
> Great journalism there!
> 
> When I tested the chupas (did it again after I saw the article last month) there is quite a bit of binder that doesn't break down for a while, just show's up better on a white plate. Hope anyone who saw the video never thinks testing on paper is the right idea
> 
> Sooner we get some more lab test results on these the better for everyone's piece of mind.


I find that picture weird too, it looks exactly like when I dissolved a pill in a drop of water before adding it to the reagent. I wanted to try if I could see abnormal colours better if I diluted the mixture a bit. That produced exactly the colour you see in that picture, a greyish brown that seems kind of washed out


----------



## flashbak1

BlueBull said:


> I find that picture weird too, it looks exactly like when I dissolved a pill in a drop of water before adding it to the reagent. I wanted to try if I could see abnormal colours better if I diluted the mixture a bit. That produced exactly the colour you see in that picture, a greyish brown that seems kind of washed out



Yeah I know what you mean. I use the dropper bottles rather than the single use ones and more often than not, too much liquid comes out. I just scrape it together on the plate after it runs and the results are aok.


----------



## BlueBull

Pink star PMMA pill found a few months ago has reappeared. Last warning about it was in april I think, another one was turned in for testing recently. The warning was issued 2nd of june. The pill is a pink star without a score on the back, picture below. If anyone wants a translation of the news item just ask, it's in Dutch
News item
Pic





*edit* Not one, but two of these pills have been handed in for testing recently


----------



## chivers

Grassman said:


> Anyone had orange Audemar Piquets, with a PM on them? They are round...?



I've got a few of these, glad to hear there good. Judging by my sources picture I see he has the yellow instagrams which I had earlier this year...not a dutch press. They were very good too


----------



## LucyP

Just about the send my form off to wedinos. I notice there's only space for 4 characters where it asks you to enter your postcode. Does this mean you only need to give the first part ie SW1 rather than SW1 <snipped>? Can't find a phone number to ask either. Thanks


----------



## Mooley

Waiting to pick up some Microsofts, if they're anything near as good as the pastels were ill be a happy man. Will update once consumed


----------



## flashbak1

Anyone tried Heisenbergs?


----------



## Bearlove

LucyP said:


> Just about the send my form off to wedinos. I notice there's only space for 4 characters where it asks you to enter your postcode. Does this mean you only need to give the first part ie SW1 rather than SW1 <snipped>? Can't find a phone number to ask either. Thanks



Wedinos are great - if in doubt please contact them.  If the space is four characters long - put 4 characters sw15 etc


----------



## andy-777

LucyP said:


> Just about the send my form off to wedinos. I notice there's only space for 4 characters where it asks you to enter your postcode. Does this mean you only need to give the first part ie SW1 rather than SW1 <snipped>? Can't find a phone number to ask either. Thanks



Yeah this is where I think I went wrong, I have a postcode like SW1 but but filled in all four boxes...its the only explanation. I've emailed to ask but haven't heard back yet.
Are yours the darker red chupas? All the previous batches I've had were lighter coloured but to be fair every batch I've had were slightly different colours but all lovely pills.


----------



## Bare_head

hmmmm anyone tried the pacmen? just normal pill with pacman press, looks like there are crystals in the pill, pretty much get them off the same person who gets the ufo's , seen one report, looks a bit like a dealer report but who knows, they look ok


----------



## LucyP

andy-777 said:


> Yeah this is where I think I went wrong, I have a postcode like SW1 but but filled in all four boxes...its the only explanation. I've emailed to ask but haven't heard back yet.
> Are yours the darker red chupas? All the previous batches I've had were lighter coloured but to be fair every batch I've had were slightly different colours but all lovely pills.



I didn't get a response in time so have done the same... Will be interesting to see if mine gets invalidated as well. Think it could be clearer on their site. Great service though. 

Yes mine are the darker red ones. Only ever had the lighter version before - all been great which is why I bulk bought these!


----------



## andy-777

LucyP said:


> I didn't get a response in time so have done the same... Will be interesting to see if mine gets invalidated as well. Think it could be clearer on their site. Great service though.
> 
> Yes mine are the darker red ones. Only ever had the lighter version before - all been great which is why I bulk bought these!



I haven't heard back from them either, but hopefully you'll be more successful with your submission. 
Yeah, I really liked them and bought a few extra too, so hopefully you get good news back! I'm on the blue teslas at the moment, they're a really nice pill...one pill taken in two halves over the night does me fine!


----------



## biggaman

Looking for any information on Blue Domino's (blue rectangle brick shape with dots on). Nice clean hard press like UPS's. Can't see anything on pill reports yet anyone had experience with these! 

Cheers in advance


----------



## Limey

andy-777 said:


> I haven't heard back from them either, but hopefully you'll be more successful with your submission.
> Yeah, I really liked them and bought a few extra too, so hopefully you get good news back! I'm on the blue teslas at the moment, they're a really nice pill...one pill taken in two halves over the night does me fine!



Have you had the Orange Teslas? Excellent pills. Proper old Skool


----------



## andy-777

Limey said:


> Have you had the Orange Teslas? Excellent pills. Proper old Skool



I haven't come across them, got a few of the orange dom perignon too but haven't tried yet. We're spoiled for choice at the moment!


----------



## bogman

Transformer pill with 4-CMC in it and no mdma 

http://www.drogenarbeitz6.at/filead...uck/Warnung_XTC_Dimethylon_4-CMC_Juni2015.pdf


----------



## lurching

bogman said:


> Transformer pill with 4-CMC in it and no mdma
> 
> http://www.drogenarbeitz6.at/filead...uck/Warnung_XTC_Dimethylon_4-CMC_Juni2015.pdf



"Clephedrone" ugh another dodgy cathinone. And there's BK-MDDMA (dimethylone) in there as well, what were they thinking


----------



## Grassman

oui said:


> Cool, have seen these recently, did you get a pic? Have seen a few different presses with that logo/name so want to make sure I get the same ones as you!
> 
> What strength did they feel like? Did you neck a full to begin with?



Didn't get a pic, but they are round, thick and have an out pressed logo. Yes, I had a whole one and it was just right. I'd guess about 180mg. The best thing about it was the quality feel of the mdma and the fact it lasted a good 2 hours, really nice.

I had another one at a Leftfield gig on Saturday and it was brilliant again.


----------



## growit&smokeit

Whats the opinion on the MDMA crystal around at the moment? It seems super cheap, is it up to much?


----------



## andy-777

growit&smokeit said:


> Whats the opinion on the MDMA crystal around at the moment? It seems super cheap, is it up to much?



Yeah its really good value but any that I've had has been lovely, tried from a few different sources and always got good stuff...so don't be put off because of the price!!


----------



## LucyP

So wedinos deemed my submission inappropriate. Not sure whether it was the postcode or something else and had no response to my email. Heading off to a festival next Thursday and not sure whether to chance it with the red chupas I have or to buy some new. Running out of time as well!


----------



## Don Luigi

They don't allow you to knowingly send controlled substances through the postal system. However, there are plenty of samples where the stated purchase intent was a controlled substance. They did mine really fast but it was legal.


----------



## andy-777

LucyP said:


> So wedinos deemed my submission inappropriate. Not sure whether it was the postcode or something else and had no response to my email. Heading off to a festival next Thursday and not sure whether to chance it with the red chupas I have or to buy some new. Running out of time as well!



I sent another one Saturday, so we'll see if mine is deemed inappropriate too, and they didn't reply to my email either.
I've tested the ones I have and they tested positive for md. The problem with pma/pmma pills is that they take much longer to take effect, so people take a pill, feel nothing then maybe take more, so if you start with a half pill and it feels like md then you should be fine.


----------



## LucyP

andy-777 said:


> I sent another one Saturday, so we'll see if mine is deemed inappropriate too, and they didn't reply to my email either.
> I've tested the ones I have and they tested positive for md. The problem with pma/pmma pills is that they take much longer to take effect, so people take a pill, feel nothing then maybe take more, so if you start with a half pill and it feels like md then you should be fine.



Sensible advice. I'll probably take them with me then and take with caution. Only really was worried after the story of the girl dying in Dublin though not sure it was ever verified that she took a chupa?


----------



## andy-777

LucyP said:


> Sensible advice. I'll probably take them with me then and take with caution. Only really was worried after the story of the girl dying in Dublin though not sure it was ever verified that she took a chupa?



I'm pretty sure that it was confirmed that it wasn't a chupa that she took, but maybe someone can confirm this. 
I reckon I've figured out where we went wrong with Wedinos too...I think you would have to state the substance as 'unknown' then you haven't 'knowingly' sent an illegal drug through the post. If mine gets deemed inappropriate again I'll give it one last try, and state 'unknown' on the form.


----------



## ScotchMist

If memory serves me - which it has a habit of not - the unfortunate girl took a few different presses. Blue ghost, *pink superman* and a chuppa. 

If that info is correct then your money would have to be on those god awful superman pills at 180ish mg of pmma, combined with 200mg of actual MD. Speculation, obviously.

Lucy, you could get a reagent set for £25 odd, Mandelin will help identify the presence of PMA/PMMA. Stay safe and enjoy your festival


----------



## LucyP

New plan of action. Will send one more pill off for testing but hopefully with the correct information. Andy where would you enter 'unknown'? In the what did you intend to buy box? Not sure where else it could go. 

Will also by a testing kit. Thank you Whisty.


----------



## andy-777

LucyP said:


> New plan of action. Will send one more pill off for testing but hopefully with the correct information. Andy where would you enter 'unknown'? In the what did you intend to buy box? Not sure where else it could go.
> 
> Will also by a testing kit. Thank you Whisty.



Yeah, in the 'what did you intend to buy' box...that's what I'm thinking anyway, or you could put legal high. Its a pity that Wedinos don't make it clearer.
I'd recommend a test kit from safetest4.co.uk cheep and quick delivery!!


----------



## LucyP

andy-777 said:


> Yeah, in the 'what did you intend to buy' box...that's what I'm thinking anyway, or you could put legal high. Its a pity that Wedinos don't make it clearer.
> I'd recommend a test kit from safetest4.co.uk cheep and quick delivery!!



Thank you - ordered!


----------



## I AM i.e

Just been offered some green barrel shape pills with 'hot' stamp. London area. Look similar to the dodgy presses from back in the day, not the modern rock hard ones in funky shapes. I've never tested a pill other than to taste it before buying in a club. Maybe nows the time? Wondered if anybody else has come across these?


----------



## LucyP

The red chupas I have have just tested as mdma using mandelin. Good to know my favorite pill in a while is still ok! 

Hopefully the sample I sent to Wedinos will come through in the next few days to confirm this.


----------



## growit&smokeit

Any one had yellow Rolls Royces?


----------



## BlueBull

growit&smokeit said:


> Any one had yellow Rolls Royces?


Yeah I did. Very strong and clean roll. Might want to watch out with taking a whole one if you don't have any tolerance, I suspect them to be a bit over 200mg judging from the effects so very high-dosed. Test them with a testkit anyway, just to be sure


----------



## MiniNapalm

BlueBull said:


> Yeah I did. Very strong and clean roll. Might want to watch out with taking a whole one if you don't have any tolerance, I suspect them to be a bit over 200mg judging from the effects so very high-dosed. Test them with a testkit anyway, just to be sure



Ditto - really good, clean pills. I estimate between 180 - 220. I'm with BlueBull, definitely test (as always).


----------



## BlueBull

Anyone have any info on the pills below? Lime green, imprinted star, hard pressed, no breakline, Holland/Belgium region. Going to use them for a roll the following month, but since I will buy a new testkit locally (old one went bad) where I'm going to roll I'll only be able to test them right beforehand. So I was wondering if anyone knew anything about these, so that I still have some time to look for better ones if needed

Link


----------



## MiniNapalm

BlueBull said:


> Anyone have any info on the pills below? Lime green, imprinted star, hard pressed, no breakline, Holland/Belgium region. Going to use them for a roll the following month, but since I will buy a new testkit locally (old one went bad) where I'm going to roll I'll only be able to test them right beforehand. So I was wondering if anyone knew anything about these, so that I still have some time to look for better ones if needed
> 
> Link



I don't know them, but the rockstar/star print has been severely corrupted in the past so I would recommend caution - and pre-test, as you are suggesting.


----------



## andy-777

LucyP said:


> The red chupas I have have just tested as mdma using mandelin. Good to know my favorite pill in a while is still ok!
> 
> Hopefully the sample I sent to Wedinos will come through in the next few days to confirm this.



That's good news then, you'll be feeling happier! Hopefully your last sample is more successful with wedinos too...let us know how that goes


----------



## tacodude

BlueBull said:


> Anyone have any info on the pills below? Lime green, imprinted star, hard pressed, no breakline, Holland/Belgium region. Going to use them for a roll the following month, but since I will buy a new testkit locally (old one went bad) where I'm going to roll I'll only be able to test them right beforehand. So I was wondering if anyone knew anything about these, so that I still have some time to look for better ones if needed
> 
> Link


Freaking redonkulous....  You can see white chunks throughout them


----------



## BlueBull

MiniNapalm said:


> I don't know them, but the rockstar/star print has been severely corrupted in the past so I would recommend caution - and pre-test, as you are suggesting.


I never take anything untested so no problem. Was just wondering if anyone knew them and could tell me how strong they were :D


tacodude said:


> Freaking redonkulous....  You can see white chunks throughout them


Yeah, whatever chemical's in there, there's big chunks of it spread throughout the pill. Now let's hope that's MDMA in there, though it usually is where I live. I normally go for more well-known presses, but haven't been able to locate one so far, so I bought these in case I can't find any well-known presses


----------



## LucyP

andy-777 said:


> That's good news then, you'll be feeling happier! Hopefully your last sample is more successful with wedinos too...let us know how that goes



Certainly will. Should be published by Tuesday if it's not deemed inappropriate again! Any news on the second pill you sent in?


----------



## andy-777

LucyP said:


> Certainly will. Should be published by Tuesday if it's not deemed inappropriate again! Any news on the second pill you sent in?



Inappropriate again, so its definitely nothing to do with postcodes. I'm going to try another next week and put in 'unknown' and see whether that works.


----------



## BlueBull

Update: the lime green pills I asked about a few posts earlier tested perfect for MDxx on marquis, mandelin and mecke. Big chunks of crystal can be seen throughout the entire inside of the pill. I took pictures, will make a report later and link it here

*edit*
Link to the report


----------



## Tec

Grassman said:


> Last night I had an Audemars Piquet, a pastel and a chupa chup.
> 
> The AP was the best pill I have has for absolutely ages, unbelievably good in every way.
> 
> Chupa was also nice, but quite mild.
> 
> And I hardly even felt the pastel - rubbish!



How can you give an accurate report on 3 separate pills in 1 evening?

With a lot of shite MDMA the top-up effect is very muted, that includes the Chupa Chups. That aside if you're taking multiple pills in one night you can only really comment on the first one.


----------



## chivers

Anyone tried the orange pineapples? Gave some to frinds last week they were v happy but theres a conflicting report re pma??


----------



## Grassman

Tec said:


> How can you give an accurate report on 3 separate pills in 1 evening?
> 
> With a lot of shite MDMA the top-up effect is very muted, that includes the Chupa Chups. That aside if you're taking multiple pills in one night you can only really comment on the first one.



I've been doing pills for 20 years mate, trust me, I can tell. Did the chupa first anyway.


----------



## Tec

Grassman said:


> I've been doing pills for 20 years mate, trust me, I can tell. *Did the chupa first anyway.*



Which only emphasises my point.

MDMA is so weird nowadays, I remember where you'd be able to be up 'there' for like 4 hours. You get pills now where they're pretty good but they die down quick and taking 2/3 more does very little.

Still, fair enough if you thought they were garbage. I found them fantastic, posted on page 6 on this thread when I was on them.


----------



## backinthegame

Anyone sampled the speckled Bacardis, Yellow Pacmans (with cutout) or the orange 2cb miffys? Cheers


----------



## pothole

Wedinos tested chupa chups as mdma only. Someone on here was worried they contain pma.


----------



## andy-777

pothole said:


> Wedinos tested chupa chups as mdma only. Someone on here was worried they contain pma.



Yeah saw that...good news. I sent another one in myself, waiting on them posting the result, but happy enough to take them now. Wedinos seems a really good service.


----------



## LucyP

pothole said:


> Wedinos tested chupa chups as mdma only. Someone on here was worried they contain pma.



Yes finally got one tested! Put down legal high so looks like it was the not posting controlled substances issue (though doesn't explain how some get through). 

Thanks for all the advice I got on here.


----------



## bogman

LucyP said:


> Yes finally got one tested! Put down legal high so looks like it was the not posting controlled substances issue (though doesn't explain how some get through).
> 
> Thanks for all the advice I got on here.



thank you for sending pill off for testing


----------



## Jord0312

Anyone had ufos around Manchester recently, if so what are they like?


----------



## andy-777

Finally managed to get my own chupa chup tested on Wedinos, result up today...mdma, so really happy!!


----------



## Treacle

Just picked up white UPSs. No information online, and kind of a musty smell. Any news on these?


----------



## Pink Pigeon

backinthegame said:


> Anyone sampled the speckled Bacardis, Yellow Pacmans (with cutout) or the orange 2cb miffys? Cheers



As far as the Pacmans and Miffys are concerned the word from the fields of Glastonbury are concerned, they are spot on. With the Pacmans being in the magic 130mg field so not too mongy/strong and the Miffys being taken in halfs over the course of the day so not too tripped out. Personally I'd be double dropping all the way but for a H+S perspective this would not be advised, obviously.


----------



## Treacle

Jord0312 said:


> Anyone had ufos around Manchester recently, if so what are they like?


Excellent. Best pills I've had in years.


----------



## Limey

Has anyone had white speakers?


----------



## MrPorter

Anyone heard anything about green dollar bill pills with $100 imprinted? They're rectangular, a v light green almost browny, apparently really strong and from the yellow rolls makers. Dealers just got them in, but cant see anything on pill reports


----------



## 07Pseudonym

Anyone heard anything about Yellow Lions/Cats currently around the Manchester Area?


----------



## Treacle

I'm sending a suspected dodgy copycat UPS for testing. It's white, it smells like bleach and tastes tangy. A very odd pill, with no reports online. I wouldn't consume it, just for those reasons. I'll post the results, when they're back.

Had four and a half blue Louis Vuittons on Saturday night, but they're a Dutch press, maybe on par with Chupa Chups, but definitely didn't get me to the level that Manchester pills do. If I'd taken even 2 or 3 UFOs, I'd be rolling about on the floor. They had quite a lot of energy, which was great, but that special feeling of intimacy wasn't present and friends agreed. I'd have them again, but I'd be disappointed. The argument between old and new MDMA rages on!


----------



## ScotchMist

But MDMA is MDMA...


----------



## Bella Figura

Yeah but..


----------



## ScotchMist

Yeah but, no but


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> The argument between old and new MDMA rages on!



Not sure why there should be an argument any more, it's more or less fact unless you live in cuckoo land.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ScotchMist said:


> Yeah but, no but



I think this is quite appropriate... 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c3DcChXNyYQ


----------



## Tec

Dropped a Microsoft the other night and nothing much happened after an hour or so. I wasn't keen on dropping another as I just wanted to give this press a test run. 

3 hours went past, mates went home and I hit the sack. I woke up on the 4 hour mark a little bit energetic and pretty fucking horny. Couldn't really tell if I was awake or asleep, pretty trippy and fun but not an MDMA experience. 

Gradually came up properly over the next 45 minutes, made me feel a little fucked but nothing special at all. Came down after an hour or two and went to bed again. Very odd experience overall.

I hadn't eaten much before dropping though I was on 45 minutes sleep in the last 40 hours (though that has never effected me on a roll before).

I'm a massive advocate of pills from the Manchester crew but this is the first time I've been left utterly perplexed. In the past I've generally dropped 1.5 of the All-Stars, Pastels etc. to begin with but still.

Some mitigating factors here so not a reliable report, might have just needed an extra bit to get going. I have noticed the long come-up has been a feature of these presses since the All-Stars.


----------



## Licence to Pill

I'm out in Madrid this week. Are there any pills around this part of Europe that are known to be dangerous? Or any I should try to get my hands on? I've checked pill reports but there are no recent updates in Spain (since Feb).


----------



## bogman

Licence to Pill said:


> I'm out in Madrid this week. Are there any pills around this part of Europe that are known to be dangerous? Or any I should try to get my hands on? I've checked pill reports but there are no recent updates in Spain (since Feb).



if in Spain then energycontrol is your friend 

http://energycontrol.org/files/analisis/73_Pastis_marzo_2015_2.pdf

http://energycontrol.org/files/analisis/75_Pastis_abril_y_mayo_2015.pdf


----------



## Licence to Pill

Thank you!


----------



## growit&smokeit

Thanks to people who commented about rolls royces a while back. I notice in thoae PDFs from energy control that there are loads of them about in Spain in different colours and with a huge spread. 

They all seem to be the 2.0 ones while mine don't have a number on the back and are yellow and aren't too speckly. Looking forward to having a go on them next month.


----------



## MiniNapalm

growit&smokeit said:


> Thanks to people who commented about rolls royces a while back. I notice in thoae PDFs from energy control that there are loads of them about in Spain in different colours and with a huge spread.
> 
> They all seem to be the 2.0 ones while mine don't have a number on the back and are yellow and aren't too speckly. Looking forward to having a go on them next month.



You're in for a treat - they are superb pills, clean, strong (probably around 180mg), and great empathy ?


----------



## DR. Ganesha

Not posted on here for a long time, always checking up though, Blue Teslas for me at the moment but had anyone seen the Greyish coloured Monclers? They are small squares, look similar to the rockstars that were about a while ago. Manchester area.


----------



## Limey

How do the Blue Teslas compare to the Orange ones? The Orange ones are strong and definitely contain decent MDMA but not quite as euphoric as some gorgeous white saffrole synthesized MDMA I got recently. I'd give them an 8.5/10 

Also getting white speakers next week. Probably a new batch, but supposedly 220mg MDMA. 

Have a couple of yellow party masks/bentleys. They tested good with Marquis and went a blue/purplish to dark black. The Orange Teslas went black with a hint of red when the Marquis was washed off the plate ?? They were tested on e-data as containing only MDMA. 
Haven't tried the yellow party masks yet however they've had mixed reviews from didn't work to feel like 90s beans. Anyone else tried them ?


----------



## MrPorter

Has anyone heard anything about blue instagrams?


----------



## Treacle

Tec said:


> Some mitigating factors here so not a reliable report, might have just needed an extra bit to get going. I have noticed the long come-up has been a feature of these presses since the All-Stars.


Pretty certain those aren't a Manchester press, mate. The last press was UFOs. They now seem to be on a break, because my usual guy is now selling Dutch pills. If they're now pressing pills like the ones you describe, they'd be completely ruining their excellent record of amazing pills. I've not heard of Microsofts, at all. They need to get a new press out, though. Can't wait to see what's next!


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> Pretty certain those aren't a Manchester press, mate. The last press was UFOs. They now seem to be on a break, because my usual guy is now selling Dutch pills. If they're now pressing pills like the ones you describe, they'd be completely ruining their excellent record of amazing pills. I've not heard of Microsofts, at all. They need to get a new press out, though. Can't wait to see what's next!



Mmmm I thought UFOs weren't even the last press from them, they were replaced with Pastels were they not? I know the Pastels I had were amazing and my guy replaced them with the Microsofts (all sourced from the North West apparently)

The Microsofts I have look exactly like the Pastels apart from the logo.

I always assumed it went.

All-Stars >> UFOs >> Pastels (Moving Shadow logo) >> Microsofts

All multi-coloured and UK presses.

EDIT:

Though now I think about it the All-Stars and UFOs are much more vibrant in colour and the actual presses are more detailed compared to the Pastels or Microsofts.

Other reports similar to mine too - low dose, long comeup (excess of 2 hours), though results from Marquis etc. are fine.

Might send to the Welsh pill testing company before trying again and increasing dosage.


----------



## hexagram

love me some mandy, had some top stuff a few weeks ago. But tbh I don't like it as a party drug. It mongs me out too much. For a rave i'd rather have LSD or speed.


----------



## BecomingJulie

Tec said:


> Dropped a Microsoft the other night and nothing much happened after an hour or so.


Did you try spitting it out and swallowing it again?


----------



## ScotchMist

BecomingJulie said:


> Did you try spitting it out and swallowing it again?



Pah


----------



## Tec

BecomingJulie said:


> Did you try spitting it out and swallowing it again?



I was worried if I did that I'd turn blue.


----------



## MrPorter

hexagram said:


> love me some mandy, had some top stuff a few weeks ago. But tbh I don't like it as a party drug. It mongs me out too much. For a rave i'd rather have LSD or speed.



Have you tried lowering the dose?


----------



## Small_town_casual

Right so next weekend I'm going to be "on it" now I know my stuff when it comes to eckies like a shit one from a good one and a good one from a great one etc.

Just wondering on others experience what I'd be best off taking from the choice I've been offered... Rolls Royce 2.0s (look a lot like dominos and they're in my top 5) blue teslas, Dutch lions, Harley Davidsons, silver bars and red bulls?

Any feedback would be appreciated, last time I dropped was at parklife and I was on white bugattis (found them, had been there a year) and a pink bluetooth as well, then a don perignon the next day which I didn't rate but saying that I couldn't give a fair judgement.


----------



## Acid4Blood

BecomingJulie said:


> Did you try spitting it out and swallowing it again?



ha!


----------



## trammies

Alright lads? Been offered "Orange Pineapples", only found one report, wondering if anyone about here can attest to their legitimacy? 

EDIT: nvm, checkyourdrugs [PDF] tested them at 172mg.
I can't take that much MD, I haven't done it in months I'll be properly wiped!


----------



## SilentRoller

> Just wondering on others experience what I'd be best off taking from the choice I've been offered... Rolls Royce 2.0s (look a lot like dominos and they're in my top 5) blue teslas, Dutch lions, Harley Davidsons, silver bars and red bulls?



I'vre taken the Tesla pills and I found them the same as most other Dutch presses I have tried. Really strong, but quite mongy. However, I get this with most of the Euro pills these days. Very little comedown on them though 

In regards to the Dutch lions and silver bars - I haven't taken them personally, although I have heard great things from my mates. In fact, one of my sources stated that the Dutch lion was the best pill that he ever sold. Yes the dose is lower (140mg I think), but apparently roll is amazing with tonnes of energy and empathy.

These days buddy, most of the Dutch/Euro presses will do the same thing to you - get you smashed, but are fairly mongy. I have actually found myself gradually making the switch to crystal MDMA, as I find it gives me a fair bit more energy and I can control my dose a bit better. I would avoid the red bulls though, only because I believe they are quite an old press and I wouldn't really trust them.


----------



## Small_town_casual

SilentRoller said:


> I'vre taken the Tesla pills and I found them the same as most other Dutch presses I have tried. Really strong, but quite mongy. However, I get this with most of the Euro pills these days. Very little comedown on them though
> 
> In regards to the Dutch lions and silver bars - I haven't taken them personally, although I have heard great things from my mates. In fact, one of my sources stated that the Dutch lion was the best pill that he ever sold. Yes the dose is lower (140mg I think), but apparently roll is amazing with tonnes of energy and empathy.
> 
> These days buddy, most of the Dutch/Euro presses will do the same thing to you - get you smashed, but are fairly mongy. I have actually found myself gradually making the switch to crystal MDMA, as I find it gives me a fair bit more energy and I can control my dose a bit better. I would avoid the red bulls though, only because I believe they are quite an old press and I wouldn't really trust them.



Yeah I was thinking that about the red bulls but it's not like my guy to get old presses he always has the latest, might have got wires crossed. One of the best pills for me and a lot of my mates that tried them were the purple APs, only dosed at 140mg but were decent, some of the 200mg one smack you too hard and mong you which is no good for raving away %)


----------



## chojek

Go the Dutch Lions. I had a pink one in Ibiza and it was definitely one of the most euphoric, loved up pills I've ever had, and this was on my 4th mdma day as well, not in a row of course.


----------



## Treacle

Tec said:


> All-Stars >> UFOs >> Pastels (Moving Shadow logo) >> Microsofts
> 
> All multi-coloured and UK presses.



From what I know, it went All-Stars, Pastels, UFOs...

I didn't encounter pastels, but I do believe they were from that presser. If the Microsofts are from them, it must have been a very small batch, because this is the first time I've heard of them. Are they as good as the usual stuff from that presser? They need to get another batch out, because the Dutch Louis Vuittons that my guy got in replacement just don't hit the spot, even after four and a half. Quite energetic, but lacking that loved-up euphoria, like most Dutch pills. Nice that they don't mong me out, though.


----------



## Xtcpill69

Hi has anyone seen or hear of blue cream fields? any information would be much appreciated.

thanks in advance


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> From what I know, it went All-Stars, Pastels, UFOs...
> 
> I didn't encounter pastels, but I do believe they were from that presser. If the Microsofts are from them, it must have been a very small batch, because this is the first time I've heard of them. Are they as good as the usual stuff from that presser? They need to get another batch out, because the Dutch Louis Vuittons that my guy got in replacement just don't hit the spot, even after four and a half. Quite energetic, but lacking that loved-up euphoria, like most Dutch pills. Nice that they don't mong me out, though.



The Microsofts look exactly the same as the Pastels aside from logo, same colours, shade and general pill quality. I did post a picture of the Pastels earlier: http://s17.postimg.org/oszu8vryn/mfyj.jpg

I actually don't think they're from the same presser as the All-Stars and UFO, just look at the quality of the press... the All-Stars and UFOs are intricate and full of colour.

I really don't know either way but like you I'm missing some beans that hit the spot. The Pastels did it for me but they're long gone now. You'd think with summer now here there would be some amazing UK batches out there.


----------



## HouseFever

Had some really nice cola colored MDMA, at the weekend in Bristol. It looked different to the other MDMA I have had latley, all the other stuff Ive had had been sand tan, and nice stuff. This cola stuff was really cosy Mdizzle.


----------



## jasono

Any reports on ( sorry edit) yellows Paul franks? Can't find anythin on pill reports and have no tester kit


----------



## Acid4Blood

HouseFever said:


> Had some really nice cola colored MDMA, at the weekend in Bristol. It looked different to the other MDMA I have had latley, all the other stuff Ive had had been sand tan, and nice stuff. This cola stuff was really cosy Mdizzle.



Have a bit of that sand tan stuff. Havn't tried yet.
The last dark brown 'cola' crystal I had was old-skool euphoric tho. Peaked well - cloud 9 for several hours! 
Some of the pills I've had lately don't quite seem to peak IMHO. Maybe it's just me / overusing MDMA in my twenties!


----------



## ColtDan

Nice. The last dark brown cola crystal i had was amazing, loved that stuff


----------



## Treacle

Tec said:


> The Microsofts look exactly the same as the Pastels aside from logo, same colours, shade and general pill quality. I did post a picture of the Pastels earlier: http://s17.postimg.org/oszu8vryn/mfyj.jpg
> 
> I actually don't think they're from the same presser as the All-Stars and UFO, just look at the quality of the press... the All-Stars and UFOs are intricate and full of colour.
> 
> I really don't know either way but like you I'm missing some beans that hit the spot. The Pastels did it for me but they're long gone now. You'd think with summer now here there would be some amazing UK batches out there.



Yeah, they're very dull looking. Perhaps the pressers are trying to change the style of their pills, because of possible attention from the law. I say come back out with an even stronger batch, and make enough to flood the whole of the UK. I hope they read this thread.


----------



## Xtcpill69

anyone know why i can't log in to pill reports?


----------



## Xtcpill69

it keeps sending me to a different site


----------



## Fishface

Works fine for me

http://www.pillreports.net/


----------



## Treacle

Treacle said:


> Yeah, they're very dull looking. Perhaps the pressers are trying to change the style of their pills, because of possible attention from the law. I say come back out with an even stronger batch, and make enough to flood the whole of the UK. I hope they read this thread.


Right, I now have reason to believe that these may be Manchester pills. A contact that usually sells pills from that presser is now offering these. I'll be trying them next weekend, so I'll update then. Hope they're as good as I'm expecting!


----------



## Xtcpill69

Fishface said:


> Works fine for me
> 
> http://www.pillreports.net/



i can load it but can't log in, when i log in it diverts me to some different website... .com not .net


----------



## Fishface

One and the same, isn't it?


----------



## breaks99

Treacle said:


> Right, I now have reason to believe that these may be Manchester pills. A contact that usually sells pills from that presser is now offering these. I'll be trying them next weekend, so I'll update then. Hope they're as good as I'm expecting!




Hopefully these are from the manc crew, we are defo in need of some of their magic around these parts!!


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> Right, I now have reason to believe that these may be Manchester pills. A contact that usually sells pills from that presser is now offering these. I'll be trying them next weekend, so I'll update then. Hope they're as good as I'm expecting!



Good to see my guy wasn't talking out of his arse then.

Pastels or Microsofts?


----------



## Treacle

Microsofts. Touted at 170mg, which would be pretty fucking dandy!


----------



## breaks99

They always tour their press at 170 lol
They always 100-120 but not arsed as long as the same mdma is in them!


----------



## Treacle

I reckon the UFOs were about 130mg. Proves how little MDMA you need to take, when it's so good.


----------



## Tec

breaks99 said:


> They always tour their press at 170 lol
> They always 100-120 but not arsed as long as the same mdma is in them!



Completely agree with this and I'm a little fed up with how many review pills, not necessarily on here but on pillreports and feedback sections of some of the Darknet markets.

I don't care if you needed 2 or even 3 to get going, what was it like when you got there? Right now I'd happily pay £60 for a gram of MDMA if I was certain it had the magic, rather than the standard £15-20.

Some have said the Microsofts are so weak it might take 3 to get going. I didn't quite get there on 1 but haven't tried since. With the Pastels 1 and a half to start was the sweet spot for me.

Be sure to update us Treacle


----------



## Mooley

I rated the pastels very nice smooth roll. The microsofts were ok too but not as nice as pastels. I got by on 2 microsofts but could have had another . They also smell very nice )


----------



## breaks99

Tec said:


> Completely agree with this and I'm a little fed up with how many review pills, not necessarily on here but on pillreports and feedback sections of some of the Darknet markets.
> 
> I don't care if you needed 2 or even 3 to get going, what was it like when you got there? Right now I'd happily pay £60 for a gram of MDMA if I was certain it had the magic, rather than the standard £15-20.
> 
> Some have said the Microsofts are so weak it might take 3 to get going. I didn't quite get there on 1 but haven't tried since. With the Pastels 1 and a half to start was the sweet spot for me.
> 
> Be sure to update us Treacle



Spot on that mate, if 1's not enough then take 2 its pretty simple! I'm hoping the microsofts are very similar to all their other presses, all have been low dowsed all way back to the smarties but they have all 'felt' quality, pretty sure i saw a video from WHP testing a pill somewhere and it was a ninja turtle and that came in just over 100mg, i personally thought they were very similar to the ufos!


----------



## chojek

Tec said:


> Completely agree with this and I'm a little fed up with how many review pills, not necessarily on here but on pillreports and feedback sections of some of the Darknet markets.
> 
> I don't care if you needed 2 or even 3 to get going, what was it like when you got there? Right now I'd happily pay £60 for a gram of MDMA if I was certain it had the magic, rather than the standard £15-20.
> 
> Some have said the Microsofts are so weak it might take 3 to get going. I didn't quite get there on 1 but haven't tried since. With the Pastels 1 and a half to start was the sweet spot for me.
> 
> Be sure to update us Treacle


I completely agree with you. With the Green Xbox's I started with 1.5 and it was heaven. Then the next time I double dropped and it felt like I was with God. 

It's a very unique feeling when you experience the magic. I've had good mdma and I've had magic, it's like two different drugs almost.


----------



## Treacle

breaks99 said:


> Spot on that mate, if 1's not enough then take 2 its pretty simple! I'm hoping the microsofts are very similar to all their other presses, all have been low dowsed all way back to the smarties but they have all 'felt' quality, pretty sure i saw a video from WHP testing a pill somewhere and it was a ninja turtle and that came in just over 100mg, i personally thought they were very similar to the ufos!


Can't believe they only had just over 100mg in them! Kind of proof good MDMA exists, because half a strong Dutch pill (about 100mg) doesn't really provide me with any sort of come up, and even a full one doesn't make my head spin like Turtles and UFOs did. Double dropping them would absolutely destroy me. I'm hoping the Microsofts have the same MDMA in, even if they're not as strong. It's a shame more people haven't ever had proper stuff.


----------



## chojek

You kill me mate. Those Manc presses is all I want now. To be fair though, the Pink Dutch Lion was magical though. I just wish I could find a Manc pill so I could finally compare them. If something can be more magical than those Green Xboxs and Dutch Lions then fuck me.


----------



## ColtDan

Treacle said:


> Can't believe they only had just over 100mg in them! Kind of proof good MDMA exists, because half a strong Dutch pill (about 100mg) doesn't really provide me with any sort of come up, and even a full one doesn't make my head spin like Turtles and UFOs did. Double dropping them would absolutely destroy me. I'm hoping the Microsofts have the same MDMA in, even if they're not as strong. It's a shame more people haven't ever had proper stuff.



Can relate to this. Some amazing crystal i had awhile ago had me flying off 100mg-ish. was lovely


----------



## HouseFever

Went to a rave in Bristol at the weekend, seemed like the place was rammed with nice pills and MDMA, got some super clean tan colored MDMA, didn't test, but looked and smelt legit, poured some on my hand and licked it and it fucking tasted disgusting like good mandy should. Was super clean and Euphoric. Also got a couple of UPS pills in there, usually with fakes flying about it's a definite no no, to consume that stamp, but they looked legit, and Ive seen one before. They were really nice. Also bought a Rockstar in there which was nice. Stupid really to consume anything with a UPS logo on, but I knew these were legit. Seems to be a lot around Bristol. Was a bit reckless to consume all that MDizzle, but I have been a mess in ages, and it was kinda my goal. Place was full of sound people and lots of nice MD, first like that in ages.


----------



## MiniNapalm

^ Were the UPS' yellow?


----------



## HouseFever

Yeah, same sort of yellow as the bitcoin.


----------



## breaks99

Treacle said:


> Can't believe they only had just over 100mg in them! Kind of proof good MDMA exists, because half a strong Dutch pill (about 100mg) doesn't really provide me with any sort of come up, and even a full one doesn't make my head spin like Turtles and UFOs did. Double dropping them would absolutely destroy me. I'm hoping the Microsofts have the same MDMA in, even if they're not as strong. It's a shame more people haven't ever had proper stuff.



Wish i could find the video to link but it was 100% a ninja turtle, they didnt say name of it but could clearly see. I really dunno what this manc crew are doing different, if anything really but i can honestly say that the smarties/turtles/ufo's are definitly some of the best pills ive had in past 4-5 years. Ive had some top dutch ones too but these just feel different and defo give you the old skool never fail feeling even if your not enjoying your surroundings.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

What are opinions on these 3: 
Rolls Royce
Blue Telsa
Blue Instagrams
?
Thanks


----------



## HouseFever

Ive had the yellow Rolls Royce, about two months ago. They felt like every other Dutch High dosed bean. Had two at a rave and they felt clean, nothing special. I know there are quite a few colours and strengths about. I think the first load which I had is 200mg, or there abouts. 

For reference here is one I had, which this colour were tested at 200mg (still felt shit compared to our domestic heroes)


*NSFW*:


----------



## Small_town_casual

thewhitebuilding said:


> What are opinions on these 3:
> Rolls Royce
> Blue Telsa
> Blue Instagrams
> ?
> Thanks



Had all 3 at beat herder, the rolls were the 2.0s

On the first night the 2.0s levelled me they were amazing, then on the Sunday they just weren't doing it for me, I had just eaten, then I had a blue Instagram and bang I was up, blue Instagrams are very nice, better than the brown ones I hear


----------



## chojek

What are the Orange and Blue Teslas like? Are they really better than the Red UPS? I think the Red UPS are perfect, all magic. I have the chance to trade some for Teslas but not sure if I want to take the risk. I can't stand mongy and the Red UPS give me that rushy energetic feeling that I love so I'm a bit reluctant to swap them, but I've heard Teslas feel like old school beans.


----------



## bogman

Pink Rolex at 81mg PMMA  http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2015/PMMA_Juni_2015.pdf


----------



## oui

Has anyone tried the Orange/Peach Dutch Lion/KNVB's? Horizontal breakline one the back?


----------



## chojek

oui said:


> Has anyone tried the Orange/Peach Dutch Lion/KNVB's? Horizontal breakline one the back?


I've had the pink one, same crew, and it was probably the best pill I've ever had. Love, euphoria, energy, the whole lot. Stock up if you can.


----------



## Treacle

Tec said:


> Completely agree with this and I'm a little fed up with how many review pills, not necessarily on here but on pillreports and feedback sections of some of the Darknet markets.
> 
> I don't care if you needed 2 or even 3 to get going, what was it like when you got there? Right now I'd happily pay £60 for a gram of MDMA if I was certain it had the magic, rather than the standard £15-20.
> 
> Some have said the Microsofts are so weak it might take 3 to get going. I didn't quite get there on 1 but haven't tried since. With the Pastels 1 and a half to start was the sweet spot for me.
> 
> Be sure to update us Treacle


Well, here's my update, as promised. I had high hopes, especially after smelling them. Unfortunately, the first one didn't bring me up, but I'm quite sure my second or third did. Usual MDMA effects, but they can't have been more than 70mg each. I don't know what the Manc lot are doing, knocking out a batch of absolute shite, compared to the rest of the pills they've pressed. They would have been better off just releasing nothing, because Microsofts are the worst pills they've pressed. Seems a bit stupid to build your reputation so high, if you're just going to leave people reading reports like this! From UFOs, to these, is just madness. Sort it out, lads!


----------



## Small_town_casual

chojek said:


> I've had the pink one, same crew, and it was probably the best pill I've ever had. Love, euphoria, energy, the whole lot. Stock up if you can.



I'll second that and another mate said exactly the same


----------



## oui

Small_town_casual said:


> I'll second that and another mate said exactly the same



Cool nice one. What dose do you think for the pink ones?


----------



## BlueBull

Tested red lacoste pills from the Netherlands region yesterday. I've never seen such a dirty test result. I suspect PMA/PMMA since mandelin produced a brown colour, but there's also some speed in there because there was a green hue. Stay away from these pills, they are poison. I'm used to Dutch pills containing nothing but MDMA, this is the first dirty test result I've had in two years or something


----------



## chojek

oui said:


> Cool nice one. What dose do you think for the pink ones?


Full one mate, 1/2 pills are a waste of serotonin for healthy males. Initial dose dictates your roll, so I have no idea why the new fad is half a pill and then redosing with the second half later. It's less neurotoxic to have a full one and not redose as well. More enjoyable too.


----------



## Treacle

What about pills that contain 200-300mg of MDMA? As we've heard about UPSs, some people just can't tolerate that sort of dose, initially. If the MDMA is decent, then you've got two average doses, there. Not many people just do one pill, if they're having a proper session. The 'neurotoxicity' of MDMA hasn't been properly proven/disproven. If it is neurotoxic, it doesn't seem to be causing many issues with people who have used/abused it. If anything, my mood and memory are better than when I started taking pills/MDMA, fourteen years ago.


----------



## chojek

I'm with you mate, I use the word neurotoxic loosely, which I need to stop doing. I hardly feel any dip in serotonin if I just have one dose though. I only ever have bad come downs if I've been redosing. I'm like you though in the sense I've noticed absolutely no long term effects due to my mdma use. In fact I feel as though it has changed me for the better. 

As for the dosages, I've had a 7 month break once, took half a Blue Superman and I never got to peak. Same with the Gold Bars. A lot of people have similar disappointing experiences with 1/2 pills. The UPS are an exception though, even I took caution with them. But a whole pill with a known 180-200mg spread should be perfectly fine for a healthy male. Anything that hasn't been tested I wouldn't even touch anymore with the way the market is at the moment.


----------



## breaks99

Treacle said:


> Well, here's my update, as promised. I had high hopes, especially after smelling them. Unfortunately, the first one didn't bring me up, but I'm quite sure my second or third did. Usual MDMA effects, but they can't have been more than 70mg each. I don't know what the Manc lot are doing, knocking out a batch of absolute shite, compared to the rest of the pills they've pressed. They would have been better off just releasing nothing, because Microsofts are the worst pills they've pressed. Seems a bit stupid to build your reputation so high, if you're just going to leave people reading reports like this! From UFOs, to these, is just madness. Sort it out, lads!



Thats a real shame to hear mate had high hopes for them, hopefully they will be a temporary press and summat new will come out soon!


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Getting the blue instagrams instead of the telsas I think.

Will update with reviews over weekend.


----------



## SilentRoller

The blue instagrams absolutely destroyed me beyond recognition. Kinda glad I packed MDMA in, as the week after was horrid.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

SilentRoller said:


> The blue instagrams absolutely destroyed me beyond recognition. Kinda glad I packed MDMA in, as the week after was horrid.



How much did you take? And were they empathetic/ lovey/ energetic? What do you mean by destroyed you?

The only reports I've heard are that they hit hard, but are a real nice pill. So was just thinking of dosing low to start off with.


----------



## Fishface

The blue Teslas are bangin' pills - start with half - proper loved up and plenty of energy to keep my 60 year old bod' dancin'


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> Well, here's my update, as promised. I had high hopes, especially after smelling them. Unfortunately, the first one didn't bring me up, but I'm quite sure my second or third did. Usual MDMA effects, but they can't have been more than 70mg each. I don't know what the Manc lot are doing, knocking out a batch of absolute shite, compared to the rest of the pills they've pressed. They would have been better off just releasing nothing, because Microsofts are the worst pills they've pressed. Seems a bit stupid to build your reputation so high, if you're just going to leave people reading reports like this! From UFOs, to these, is just madness. Sort it out, lads!



Had a dream about shit pills last night, reminded me to check this thread.

Fucking balls.

How was it once you were finally up though? Though I'm not going to tell my mates to triple drop something, that's insane.

The only thing I can think of is it's become harder for them to get hold of precursor so they're stretching whatever they have.


----------



## Don Luigi

Treacle said:


> What about pills that contain 200-300mg of MDMA? As we've heard about UPSs, some people just can't tolerate that sort of dose, initially. If the MDMA is decent, then you've got two average doses, there. Not many people just do one pill, if they're having a proper session. The 'neurotoxicity' of MDMA hasn't been properly proven/disproven. If it is neurotoxic, it doesn't seem to be causing many issues with people who have used/abused it. If anything, my mood and memory are better than when I started taking pills/MDMA, fourteen years ago.



This! If I take an inital dose over ~150mg, I'm going to boke it back up.

Also, to chojek, the half a pill to start and then topping up isn't really a new fad at all. It's probably been happening since MDx pills first arrived.


----------



## erbaviva_girls

hi guys, has anyone heard of pills silkroad? the guy who got a bit of silkroad said that these pills contain 300mg of MDMA, in my experience it seems too for a 300mg pill, anyone know this pill?


----------



## Small_town_casual

erbaviva_girls said:


> hi guys, has anyone heard of pills silkroad? the guy who got a bit of silkroad said that these pills contain 300mg of MDMA, in my experience it seems too for a 300mg pill, anyone know this pill?



An old pill that mate probably 2 years old nearly, watch out for snides, few knocking about. Some younger lot round where I'm from got yellow Mario bullets I said fuck off they're long gone and weren't about for long if you were lucky enough to get any. Anyway sure enough the bullet was pressed in and not outwards... So that's gold bars, UPS and Mario bullets, hahaha someone has a lot of yellow fey by the sounds


----------



## Treacle

Tec said:


> Had a dream about shit pills last night, reminded me to check this thread.
> 
> Fucking balls.
> 
> How was it once you were finally up though? Though I'm not going to tell my mates to triple drop something, that's insane.
> 
> 
> The only thing I can think of is it's become harder for them to get hold of precursor so they're stretching whatever they have.


It was good, and seemed to last for a while. Quite a lot of gurning and feeling good, but they seemed to be missing that proper loving feeling, and urge to hug my mates. Perhaps if I'd double dropped, that would have been different...


----------



## erbaviva_girls

Small_town_casual said:


> An old pill that mate probably 2 years old nearly, watch out for snides, few knocking about. Some younger lot round where I'm from got yellow Mario bullets I said fuck off they're long gone and weren't about for long if you were lucky enough to get any. Anyway sure enough the bullet was pressed in and not outwards... So that's gold bars, UPS and Mario bullets, hahaha someone has a lot of yellow fey by the sounds



pills that are older than two years, it means that they have lost power?


----------



## HouseFever

No not at all, MDMA, and drugs in that family are the most stable drugs to exist. If kept in the right conditions, it will still be exactly the same, and could out live you.


----------



## BlueBull

I rolled on some completely unknown pills past weekend (made a report here). Normally I always go for the major presses but didn't have time to go out and look. Tested perfect with marquis, mandelin and mecke. The roll I got from these was absolutely mind-blowing and that's not even doing it justice. I was always a strong proponent of the "MDMA is MDMA" theory, but now I'm starting to have doubts, against all logic

It isn't dose-related since I tried lowering my dose with those famous Dutch superpills to no avail. And the pills I linked above are definitely not as strong as say an android. So I just accepted that my MDMA abuse caused me to lose a lot of the magic. Well now it seems I didn't lose anything, it's been years since I felt like that but the magic was there in full force. It could still be because of the setting, but while I believe setting is very important and has a big influence, I don't really think it can cause such a profound difference. If you can find these pills in the Netherlands region, test them and buy a stockpile of them, I'm going to do the same if I can find them again  I've got an afterglow going for 5 days now, which has also been a while since I had that


----------



## chojek

^^^^^^Yes!!!!! 

I'm happy to read that BlueBull!


----------



## chojek

Fishface said:


> The blue Teslas are bangin' pills - start with half - proper loved up and plenty of energy to keep my 60 year old bod' dancin'


Are they comparable to the old school pills at all? So much hype around these.


----------



## Treacle

BlueBull said:


> I was always a strong proponent of the "MDMA is MDMA" theory, but now I'm starting to have doubts, against all logic


I don't think there's many people that aren't questioning this logic now. The difference between good and bad MDMA is so apparent... I've seen some stuff advertised online as being made with PMK oil, rather than with the new method. I'm not sure if this is the only difference between magical stuff and shite. I've forgotten the name of the 'new' precursor that people have been using.


----------



## HouseFever

Without being a dick, the only people that have doubts and are not convinced, MDMA is MDMA etc, are the people that haven't tried those UK pills.


----------



## Jupiter712

Anyone any experience with the below or any lab results. Round, yellow, spectackled with a fairly intricate press of a monkey.

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34837

I haven't taken pills in ages. Started to come up very quickly and last ages. They made me quite introverted, felt mongy and never quite got fully up despite being quite rushy. It was enjoyable enough in its own way just not the eurphoric high I was looking for with more an alertness and energy without loved up, intimate and cleared headed high kicking in. Maybe as others have mentioned I shouldn't have went with half to start like I did as been a while since taking them. It felt more like high levels of mda than mdma as others experienced quite trippy stuff with higher dosages.

I'm just very curious as to what's actually in these pills because I definitely felt as though it was MDMA when coming up but it just never got anywhere.


----------



## Septonn

BlueBull said:


> I rolled on some completely unknown pills past weekend (made a report here). Normally I always go for the major presses but didn't have time to go out and look. Tested perfect with marquis, mandelin and mecke. The roll I got from these was absolutely mind-blowing and that's not even doing it justice. I was always a strong proponent of the "MDMA is MDMA" theory, but now I'm starting to have doubts, against all logic
> 
> It isn't dose-related since I tried lowering my dose with those famous Dutch superpills to no avail. And the pills I linked above are definitely not as strong as say an android. So I just accepted that my MDMA abuse caused me to lose a lot of the magic. Well now it seems I didn't lose anything, it's been years since I felt like that but the magic was there in full force. It could still be because of the setting, but while I believe setting is very important and has a big influence, I don't really think it can cause such a profound difference. If you can find these pills in the Netherlands region, test them and buy a stockpile of them, I'm going to do the same if I can find them again  I've got an afterglow going for 5 days now, which has also been a while since I had that



Fuck, now I need to go out and find me some of these


----------



## Brenner

BlueBull said:


> I rolled on some completely unknown pills past weekend (made a report here). Normally I always go for the major presses but didn't have time to go out and look. Tested perfect with marquis, mandelin and mecke. The roll I got from these was absolutely mind-blowing and that's not even doing it justice. I was always a strong proponent of the "MDMA is MDMA" theory, but now I'm starting to have doubts, against all logic
> 
> It isn't dose-related since I tried lowering my dose with those famous Dutch superpills to no avail. And the pills I linked above are definitely not as strong as say an android. So I just accepted that my MDMA abuse caused me to lose a lot of the magic. Well now it seems I didn't lose anything, it's been years since I felt like that but the magic was there in full force. It could still be because of the setting, but while I believe setting is very important and has a big influence, I don't really think it can cause such a profound difference. If you can find these pills in the Netherlands region, test them and buy a stockpile of them, I'm going to do the same if I can find them again  I've got an afterglow going for 5 days now, which has also been a while since I had that



That to me looks like the Rockstar logo, cant find them anywhere on darknet though unfortunately. There were some yellow rockstars around that had meth in them so be careful. If they are as good as you say they are then i'd agree to stock up but we need confirmation of what chemicals are in them. I'm sure I've seen that logo on one of the dutch testing sites (where they release PDFs with the results on).


----------



## Digger909

chojek said:


> Are they comparable to the old school pills at all? So much hype around these.



Really nice pills but just like all the other dutchies. No old skool euphoria here.


----------



## ColtDan

Treacle said:


> The difference between good and bad MDMA is so apparent...



Indeed.


----------



## Tec

BlueBull said:


> I rolled on some completely unknown pills past weekend (made a report here). Normally I always go for the major presses but didn't have time to go out and look. Tested perfect with marquis, mandelin and mecke. The roll I got from these was absolutely mind-blowing and that's not even doing it justice. I was always a strong proponent of the "MDMA is MDMA" theory, but now I'm starting to have doubts, against all logic
> 
> It isn't dose-related since I tried lowering my dose with those famous Dutch superpills to no avail. And the pills I linked above are definitely not as strong as say an android. So I just accepted that my MDMA abuse caused me to lose a lot of the magic. Well now it seems I didn't lose anything, it's been years since I felt like that but the magic was there in full force. It could still be because of the setting, but while I believe setting is very important and has a big influence, I don't really think it can cause such a profound difference. If you can find these pills in the Netherlands region, test them and buy a stockpile of them, I'm going to do the same if I can find them again  I've got an afterglow going for 5 days now, which has also been a while since I had that



Glad the tin foil hat group are gaining members :D

What I'm concerned with is no pressers seem to care and most of the users don't know their arse from their elbows. Could good MDMA vanish in the future? It's enough to make you want to make it yourself.

I'm sure I've seen the press you reported on, going to hunt those down.


----------



## Jupiter712

Tec said:


> Glad the tin foil hat group are gaining members :D
> 
> What I'm concerned with is no pressers seem to care and most of the users don't know their arse from their elbows. Could good MDMA vanish in the future? It's enough to make you want to make it yourself.
> 
> I'm sure I've seen the press you reported on, going to hunt those down.



I don't even know why it is even contested at this stage. I used to take pills regularly about 10 years ago. I used to be able to roll every weekend. I never worried about what I was getting, the fucking things always did what it said on the tin. Bloody amazing, great times. I stopped for a significant period of time. I remember after an age being offered one at a festival, just didn't do anything like it was suppose to from memory. I remember reading at the time about the chemical that got watch listed and it led to a drought of good pills so I just put it down to that. Since then I have tried them a couple more times but never really got what I wanted from them, I just thought the magic had gone. 

Then bam a couple of years ago at Glastonbury I got these random ones that blew the lid off just like I remembered, just thinking about it brings back shivers from the memories of smiling ear to ear when that clear minded everything is fucking awesome moment kicked in. Can still remember one of my mates turning to me minutes later and saying, are you feeling this? Yessssss. 

Had another few since but again never that feeling. I spent alot of today reading the old thread and this one as I posted above I took another one recently which had a rather odd effect. Reading through the threads though the amount of people talking about difference should leave little doubt.


----------



## Fishface

> Are they comparable to the old school pills at all? So much hype around these.




Unlike the few times I've had access to 'MDMA' over the past seven or so years, they lifted me up and I had a great night followed by sound sleep and were well worth the price of entry - not going to make any other claims as I find such comparisons increasingly hard to make . . .


----------



## Jupiter712

BlueBull said:


> I rolled on some completely unknown pills past weekend (made a report here). Normally I always go for the major presses but didn't have time to go out and look. Tested perfect with marquis, mandelin and mecke. The roll I got from these was absolutely mind-blowing and that's not even doing it justice. I was always a strong proponent of the "MDMA is MDMA" theory, but now I'm starting to have doubts, against all logic
> 
> It isn't dose-related since I tried lowering my dose with those famous Dutch superpills to no avail. And the pills I linked above are definitely not as strong as say an android. So I just accepted that my MDMA abuse caused me to lose a lot of the magic. Well now it seems I didn't lose anything, it's been years since I felt like that but the magic was there in full force. It could still be because of the setting, but while I believe setting is very important and has a big influence, I don't really think it can cause such a profound difference. If you can find these pills in the Netherlands region, test them and buy a stockpile of them, I'm going to do the same if I can find them again  I've got an afterglow going for 5 days now, which has also been a while since I had that



These look like the ones you linked.

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2015/MDMA_hoch_Juli_2015_2.pdf


----------



## PredatorVision

Has anyone tried those Dollar Bill pills that look like little pez's quite big for pills, I've tried them twice and both times I've got a high off of them though It's not felt quite like an MDMA high, the rush just hasn't really been there like it normally is, I'd smoked quite a bit of heroin both times before hand though this in the past hasn't affected my rush and feelings from other pills.


----------



## BlueBull

Treacle said:


> I don't think there's many people that aren't questioning this logic now. The difference between good and bad MDMA is so apparent... I've seen some stuff advertised online as being made with PMK oil, rather than with the new method. I'm not sure if this is the only difference between magical stuff and shite. I've forgotten the name of the 'new' precursor that people have been using.


Yeah, kinda makes me sad I was always going for the major presses these past few years, who knows how many amazing rolls I missed because of that :D got some people keeping an eye out for me, if they're still available I'm going to buy a stockpile for the next 20 years or something. Fingers crossed


Septonn said:


> Fuck, now I need to go out and find me some of these


If you can find em, buy em :D I found them in Belgium, but judging from what source I got them from I suspect they originate in the Netherlands


Tec said:


> Glad the tin foil hat group are gaining members :D


Still not completely convinced, but for now I don't have any rational explanation for this. The difference was so profound there must be something going on, I just don't have any idea what. Going to have a talk with a chemist friend soon to try and see if I'm missing something here


Brenner said:


> That to me looks like the Rockstar logo, cant find them anywhere on darknet though unfortunately. There were some yellow rockstars around that had meth in them so be careful. If they are as good as you say they are then i'd agree to stock up but we need confirmation of what chemicals are in them. I'm sure I've seen that logo on one of the dutch testing sites (where they release PDFs with the results on).


Well there's different shapes and sizes of rockstars out there, but they do look like some of them yeah. Then again a star is a very generic symbol, so could be that there's a million pressers pressing 'rockstars'. You should always test of course, but judging from the test results and the effects, my pills did not have anything except for MDMA in them. Too bad I only had a few 


Jupiter712 said:


> These look like the ones you linked.
> 
> http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2015/MDMA_hoch_Juli_2015_2.pdf


No I don't think so, the dye was much more evenly distributed, there were no specks of dye, the colour was completely uniform. Also they were a lighter green than that, though that could be down to lighting (doubt it) and the bevel on the pills you linked seems larger than the one on mine. The dose sounds about right though, I suspect they were between 120mg and 160mg but of course this is just a guess

*SIGH* I'm still getting shivers when I think of that night. I had forgotten how amazing MDMA can feel when you're properly rolling, it has been _that_ long. What was also remarkable is that the comeup had absolutely 0 anxiety or jitteryness while usually I have to sit still for a while when I'm coming up. It was extremely gradual, pleasant even. Took 25-30 minutes or something from first effects until fully up, which is a very long time. But once I was up, OH..MY...GOODNESS. Also I was completely lucid and clear-headed, which was very different from my usual rolls these last few years, this was very remarkable, I was rolling pretty hard but had 0 cloudiness. Very little bruxism, nystagmus and muscle spasms either. Just proper, full-on and almost boundless empathy with a pleasantly rolling euphoria in the background. The empathy was so profound it reminded me of my first few rolls, like a kid in a candy-store *SIGH AGAIN*


----------



## Sammy G

For fuck's sake, not this again! 

NB: My last pills were Dutch presses, some three years ago. My _unscientific, highly-subjective_ opinion is that they were 'better' than many of the pills I had in the late nineties, but still ultimately boring and unfulfilling, as I'd outgrown MDMA to the point where 'great' experiences were rare. In any case, the 'great' experiences had much more to do with set and setting than with the pills themselves (disregarding piperazines and bunk ones).

My last rolls were purchased from a local bakery, and were very satisfying.

EDIT: I'm open to the possibility of qualitative differences between batches of MDMA, however remote. I just believe in a scientific approach, rather than anecdotal evidence from people who listen to too much funboy disco. I shan't be holding my breath.


----------



## BlueBull

Sammy G said:


> For fuck's sake, not this again!
> 
> NB: My last pills were Dutch presses, some three years ago. My _unscientific, highly-subjective_ opinion was that they were better than the pills I had in the nineties, but still boring, as I'd outgrown MDMA to the point where 'great' experiences were rare. In any case, the 'great' experiences had much more to do with set and setting than with the pills themselves (disregarding piperazines and bunk ones).
> 
> My last rolls were purchased from a local bakery, and were very satisfying.
> 
> EDIT: I'm open to the possibility of qualitative differences between batches of MDMA, however remote. I just believe in a scientific approach, rather than anecdotal evidence from people who listen to too much funboy disco. I shan't be holding my breath.


Yeah I agree, I'm still not convinced, simply because scientific logic tells me there can't be a difference (except for r- and s-ratios perhaps, but that's unlikely). However I've been rolling for 10 years now and the difference really is absolutely profound. There must be some scientifically valid explanation for this, whether it's due to the drug or due to some other external factor. Set and setting can change a roll completely but I don't think it can make it seem like you've taken a different drug altogether. It's also pretty remarkable that the last 3 rolls I had that were that great were all on unknown pills, while all my other ones in between were on very famous major presses, without exception. I don't know anymore, logic tells me there can't be any difference but this experience makes me have doubts. Wish I knew more about chemistry so I knew whether or not we're missing something


----------



## Sammy G

As far as I'm aware, no chemist has posited any theory which has stood up to scrutiny. Bear in mind we're dealing with the interaction of a molecule (or even distinct molecules) and a human being, the latter being a huge fly in the ointment when it comes to objective analysis. Especially when we're dealing with hazy disco-hippy concepts such as 'the luuuurve, maaaaaaaan'! :D

I'd be interested in any evidence which challenged my skepticism.


----------



## Jupiter712

Sammy G said:


> For fuck's sake, not this again!
> 
> NB: My last pills were Dutch presses, some three years ago. My _unscientific, highly-subjective_ opinion is that they were 'better' than many of the pills I had in the late nineties, but still ultimately boring and unfulfilling, as I'd outgrown MDMA to the point where 'great' experiences were rare. In any case, the 'great' experiences had much more to do with set and setting than with the pills themselves (disregarding piperazines and bunk ones).
> 
> My last rolls were purchased from a local bakery, and were very satisfying.
> 
> EDIT: I'm open to the possibility of qualitative differences between batches of MDMA, however remote. I just believe in a scientific approach, rather than anecdotal evidence from people who listen to too much funboy disco. I shan't be holding my breath.



The kind of thing I am taking about isn't really an experience but the feeling you get when fully up. It is like the difference between hot and cold and telling someone they don't know the difference. I have stayed mates with many of the same people from my youth. We would all be very infrequent users these days. I am talking once every year even every 2/3 in some cases for myself included. 

Every single person describes similar apathy towards what they feel taking pills again for the first time since back in the day, huge gap for most maybe 4/5 years at the time. Every single person who took those good ones I spoke about in the last post woke up the next morning with that glow raving about the pills from the night before. I'm pretty sure thousands of people exist who never get that kind of clear headed high again that believe the have just lost the magic as that was the general consensus among everyone in my group of friends until, BAM. It is a very specific feeling that is unmistakeable.


----------



## HouseFever

Sammy G said:


> As far as I'm aware, no chemist has posited any theory which has stood up to scrutiny. Bear in mind we're dealing with the interaction of a molecule (or even distinct molecules) and a human being, the latter being a huge fly in the ointment when it comes to objective analysis. Especially when we're dealing with hazy disco-hippy concepts such as 'the luuuurve, maaaaaaaan'! :D
> 
> I'd be interested in any evidence which challenged my skepticism.



Oh yeah because I forgot that all MDMA is all made in a pharmaceutical laboratory, and is produced at it's highest possible purity. Well we all know we don't get that, and we all know we don't get MDMA, produced at it highest purity level. Maybe certain new precursors now being used, left over in the production have an effect? All I know is that I have had different types of lab tested pills which contain just MDMA, and they felt different. Set and setting being the same, so definatley not that. It may come down to quality, it may come down to chemistry. Who knows? All I know is what I feel, and the people surrounding me, it's a no brainier.


----------



## chojek

Digger909 said:


> Really nice pills but just like all the other dutchies. No old skool euphoria here.





Fishface said:


> Unlike the few times I've had access to 'MDMA' over the past seven or so years, they lifted me up and I had a great night followed by sound sleep and were well worth the price of entry - not going to make any other claims as I find such comparisons increasingly hard to make . . .


Cheers guys!


----------



## Grassman

Anyone had orange dutch lions? I've a feeling they are the same mdma as the blue Teslas


----------



## erbaviva_girls

you can list some sites where I can find photos of pills with a percentage of MDMA contained..... i know only http://www.saferparty.ch ... you know other similar sites?


----------



## Fishface

www.pillreports.net

It's how I discovered Bluelight . . .


----------



## Treacle

HouseFever said:


> Oh yeah because I forgot that all MDMA is all made in a pharmaceutical laboratory, and is produced at it's highest possible purity. Well we all know we don't get that, and we all know we don't get MDMA, produced at it highest purity level. Maybe certain new precursors now being used, left over in the production have an effect? All I know is that I have had different types of lab tested pills which contain just MDMA, and they felt different. Set and setting being the same, so definatley not that. It may come down to quality, it may come down to chemistry. Who knows? All I know is what I feel, and the people surrounding me, it's a no brainier.


Completely agree. If I was given a crushed up pill, in a capsule, and was left in a room alone, in a double-blind trial, I guarantee that the 'better' pill would have me trying to make contact with people and fully enjoying my time. The 'new' pills would likely leave me sat feeling fucked, but not wanting to do anything about being alone. I have done this with many batches of pills and MDMA, whilst also trying many in a rave setting, which I would have fully enjoyed sober. In almost every case, I have found new MDMA to not only seem inferior, but in a lot of cases has left me wishing I hadn't taken it and has actually made my experience unpleasant. The experiences of friends, (many of whom knew nothing about the differences between batches of MDMA, and went into the situation fully expecting fireworks, but got the opposite) and even friends who are new to pills, and have no idea about isomers and precursors, yet have hugely different experiences on 'old' MDMA, versus new, which can't be attributed to any conceptions they went into the experience believing can't just be a fluke. 

I've not just seen people have an inferior experience, but some of them have even isolated themselves and fallen asleep, on Dutch stuff (the original, white dominos being one of the presses, which were tested as being around 180mg of MDMA). As someone already stated, a lot of people who haven't had decent MDMA for a while (or ever), will not understand just how massively different the experience can be. This was something that didn't really happen, before the massive drought, before manufacturers came up with a new synthesis route. Again, this new route wasn't known to myself, until a few years ago, after I'd already started to believe that I'd either lost the magic, or something was different with the pills. It was only when others started saying the same, and I had discovered that certain batches had all the attributes that older pills used to have, that I knew that it wasn't just me. 

This has been done to death now, but the fact new people keep coming forward, to say that they've noticed such a change, and then agreed that certain batches are 'magical' is hard to ignore. Sam, saying you've already got everything you can from MDMA, and not having tried any of the decent pills in question doesn't really prove anything. I'd be willing to bet that you'd probably notice at least something different about the experience, if you happened to stumble upon something special.


----------



## Tec

Sammy G said:


> As far as I'm aware, no chemist has posited any theory which has stood up to scrutiny. Bear in mind we're dealing with the interaction of a molecule (or even distinct molecules) and a human being, the latter being a huge fly in the ointment when it comes to objective analysis. Especially when we're dealing with hazy disco-hippy concepts such as 'the luuuurve, maaaaaaaan'! :D
> 
> I'd be interested in any evidence which challenged my skepticism.



The thing with science is we'll never live in an age where we know how everything works fully. We'll always discover things that contradict what we thought we already knew before, it happens all the time.

I can't put it much better than Treacle has but there are so many people now who all agree with what we're experiencing. Experienced users who know the score with this drug more than most.

There comes a time where you have to say. So many people think this way, we need to re-investigate what we know. Unfortunately who's going to fund how different MDMA effects humans in different ways? The only reason science has no answer to this problem is because there's no need to know. The demand is from drug users, who's giving us a bunch of professors and a grant? :D


----------



## Treacle

Very true. Even though they're researching MDMA, I doubt they're even aware that there's different stuff about. The MDMA they use in the trials certainly looks magical...


----------



## chojek

I couldn't agree more with Treacle. I remember being out with friends at a trance event, I was completely loving the night sober and then I took a Dutch Yellow Instagram and it made me leave everyone and just sit by myself depressed and wanting to go home. I then had a Cheeky Monkey and it saved my night, made me super sociable and chatty again. Cheeky Monkey is definitely a UK or Irish press. Both pills are MDMA but they felt totally different in the same setting. The Dutch pill even had the advantage of using up most of my serotonin. 


I won't even get into how magical and memorable certain UK pills have been in comparison to the big Dutch ones. It's a different headspace with the UK pills, you have full blown euphoria with love and energy plus a certain mental clarity you just don't get with the majority of Dutch pills. I will say a lot of the Dutch stuff is improving though. Maybe I've just forgotten how good the magic is but the Red UPS and Dutch Lions are on point for me, so I have no bias against the Dutch here. I'll happily admit to quality when it's there. I do wish the UK would pump out more pills though.


----------



## Don Luigi

Treacle said:


> Completely agree. If I was given a crushed up pill, in a capsule, and was left in a room alone, in a double-blind trial, I guarantee that the 'better' pill would have me trying to make contact with people and fully enjoying my time. The 'new' pills would likely leave me sat feeling fucked, but not wanting to do anything about being alone. I have done this with many batches of pills and MDMA, whilst also trying many in a rave setting, which I would have fully enjoyed sober. In almost every case, I have found new MDMA to not only seem inferior, but in a lot of cases has left me wishing I hadn't taken it and has actually made my experience unpleasant. The experiences of friends, (many of whom knew nothing about the differences between batches of MDMA, and went into the situation fully expecting fireworks, but got the opposite) and even friends who are new to pills, and have no idea about isomers and precursors, yet have hugely different experiences on 'old' MDMA, versus new, which can't be attributed to any conceptions they went into the experience believing can't just be a fluke.
> 
> I've not just seen people have an inferior experience, but some of them have even isolated themselves and fallen asleep, on Dutch stuff (the original, white dominos being one of the presses, which were tested as being around 180mg of MDMA). As someone already stated, a lot of people who haven't had decent MDMA for a while (or ever), will not understand just how massively different the experience can be. This was something that didn't really happen, before the massive drought, before manufacturers came up with a new synthesis route. Again, this new route wasn't known to myself, until a few years ago, after I'd already started to believe that I'd either lost the magic, or something was different with the pills. It was only when others started saying the same, and I had discovered that certain batches had all the attributes that older pills used to have, that I knew that it wasn't just me.
> 
> This has been done to death now, but the fact new people keep coming forward, to say that they've noticed such a change, and then agreed that certain batches are 'magical' is hard to ignore. Sam, saying you've already got everything you can from MDMA, and not having tried any of the decent pills in question doesn't really prove anything. I'd be willing to bet that you'd probably notice at least something different about the experience, if you happened to stumble upon something special.



Damn, I was not aware of this at all!

Post-drought, I'd only had 1 batch that still retained the good effects. I thought I'd completely lost the magic and just decided not to take MDMA again. I last took it maybe two years ago and I just wished I hadn't taken it. I had some Mitsubishis back in early 2013 that were definitely active but just lacking in most desirable effects so I just assumed they were piperazines or something. They may very well have been MDMA. I must give pillreports a look from back then and see what people thought of them.

EDIT: Just had a look and it does seem that the reports from around that time suspect pips, or at least something other than MDxx. My judgement may not have been too far wrong (except for when I purchased the bastards ) .


----------



## Treacle

Mitsubishis are notoriously unreliable now, so it's worth bearing in mind that they possibly weren't MDMA, at all. I know there's some Dutch Mitsis that are about now, that have been lab tested as being MDMA, but it may be worth trying something more reliable, before you write off pills entirely.


----------



## Don Luigi

Maybe someday 

I'm on a no drugs regime for the foreseeable future 

I should have been wiser with those pills; the price should have given them away. At the time, all the decent pills seemed to be going for near a tenner around here. They were the first ones I'd bought since the low dose pink panthers in 06. They were a diamond in the rough at the time because the only other thing around here was the mCPP sharks. I'd only been trusting crystal.


----------



## SKL

Mitsubishis are still a thing? Holy shit.


----------



## Don Luigi

The funny thing is that they were one of the most well-known presses when I started taking pills but only ever encountered the press when it wasn't genuine. We'll be seeing white doves pop up next  The only white doves I've had, I bought from a newsagents, as soon as it opened, in Glasgow back in 09'. They were a legal high and I think they contained buphedrone.


----------



## SKL

Next you'll tell me G Ladies are still circulating (or as we used to call them, "G's up hoes down.")


----------



## Treacle

God, mCPP sharks... I remember doing loads of the good ones, and everyone loved them, then we went to a rave and got stung with the mCPP ones. I luckily took some Playstations with me, so was fine, but everyone else felt ill and wanted to leave. That was the start of numerous spoiled nights and lack of faith in MDMA.


----------



## Grassman

Dutch orange lions anyone?


----------



## chojek

Grassman said:


> Dutch orange lions anyone?


The pink ones were magical so you're good to go.


----------



## Josh

Offered some blue creamfields, anyone seen them about? Guy reckons they're 180mg but the only info online I can find claims they're cut with something trippy. Probably going to give them a miss unless someone has tested them already. Don't really have time to test some myself, festivals rapidly approaching and I won't have time to sort an alternative.


----------



## Treacle

'180mg' sounds like the worst kind of dealer speak...


----------



## Josh

I know, right? That said, the last pill I had off him was more than enough for an evening (now I'm not a proper caner anyway heh), taken in two halves, so he has managed to do decent beans in the past...


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Have to say, as strong supporter of the 'MDMA hasn't been anywhere near the same since 2012' camp, we were very pleasantly surprised with the blue instagrams.

I'm pretty sure they're a 'dutch press', but they were in no way mongy at all like all the other dutch pills or mdma we've had in the last 2-3 years. Euphoric, rushy and loved up. They weren't quite the old standard, there was no "waves of overwhelming euphoria" or tingling necks etc, but they were the closest yet.

Hopefully to try these dutch lions/pugeots next and see if they're even a step up.


----------



## Grassman

Dutch APs were also very good. Probably the best post drought yet for me. I'll be trying a lion on an old school hardcore boat party on Saturday, so will report back!


----------



## BlueBull

Red supermen have resurfaced in my area (northern Belgium). Apparently someone had a stash hidden away and is now selling it off. 1 guy I know had a horrible night on them this past weekend so watch out, they're still out there and people are still buying them. Gave the guy a testkit and he reported back it turned brown on mandelin, which indicates PMA/PMMA and confirms it's the bad supermen and not the good press. He got lucky

Also: Talked to my dealer about the pills I reported on a few posts back. Apparently he also rolled on them that weekend and decided to keep the rest of his stash to himself because he couldn't believe what he was feeling. I've offered him absolutely ludicrous amounts of money (4 times what I normally pay)  to buy them but he refused. Seriously bummed out, damnit, but I understand, I would do the same. He told me I'm like the 10th customer that came back raving about those pills and offering huge sums of money to buy more. He's trying really hard to get a new supply of the same ones, but told me to not hold my breath


----------



## Tec

BlueBull said:


> Also: Talked to my dealer about the pills I reported on a few posts back. Apparently he also rolled on them that weekend and decided to keep the rest of his stash to himself because he couldn't believe what he was feeling. I've offered him absolutely ludicrous amounts of money (4 times what I normally pay)  to buy them but he refused. Seriously bummed out, damnit, but I understand, I would do the same. He told me I'm like the 10th customer that came back raving about those pills and offering huge sums of money to buy more. He's trying really hard to get a new supply of the same ones, but told me to not hold my breath



Keep pressing him, he'll crack! Randomly call him throughout the week on the off chance he's off his face on them, then buy him out completely.

I've put an order in for the Green Stars, they look exactly the same as but could well be something else. £14 for 5  Be stupid not to try em.


----------



## BlueBull

Tec said:


> Keep pressing him, he'll crack! Randomly call him throughout the week on the off chance he's off his face on them, then buy him out completely.
> 
> I've put an order in for the Green Stars, they look exactly the same as but could well be something else. £14 for 5  Be stupid not to try em.


Yeah I've already talked to some of his best friends, they're going to press him for me. If there's any chance he can be convinced, they're the best chance I have  but I don't have much hope, with the amount of money I offered him he could've turned a profit on 15 pills that he would normally get from selling a 100 of them, still turned me down. Which again, I understand completely, sadly

Please let me know how they were, if they're the same ones and are still available, I'm emptying out my savings account and buying in bulk


----------



## Treacle

The lions sound pretty good to me, going off what people are saying in this thread. Might have to try them, seeing as I can't get anything else worth bothering with.


----------



## chojek

Treacle said:


> The lions sound pretty good to me, going off what people are saying in this thread. Might have to try them, seeing as I can't get anything else worth bothering with.



I think you're going to be pleasantly surprised. I even found them to be better than the cola md I had in Ibiza. I just wish I found more than one, but I'm happy nonetheless that I got to experience such a magical high. This was towards the end of my Ibiza trip too, so for them to be more magical than everything else is testament to their quality.

You can even do a full one or close to it as they don't have that heaviness other Dutch pills seem to have. I'm trying Orange Teslas this Saturday, so I'll report back on how they compare.


----------



## bogman

Red UPS pills at 220mg http://www.saferparty.ch/warnungen.html

216mg here http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0715.pdf


----------



## bogman

BlueBull said:


> Red supermen have resurfaced in my area (northern Belgium). Apparently someone had a stash hidden away and is now selling it off. 1 guy I know had a horrible night on them this past weekend so watch out, they're still out there and people are still buying them. Gave the guy a testkit and he reported back it turned brown on mandelin, which indicates PMA/PMMA and confirms it's the bad supermen and not the good press. He got lucky



3 deaths in Poland linked to Superman pills http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/aktuelles/achtung-ecstasy-mit-pmma/


----------



## Grassman

Treacle - I am trying orange lions Saturday night, kind of peachy coloured. I'll let you know what they're like


----------



## oui

The Peachy/Pink Dutch Lions are lovely lovely pills. Loads of mates tried them on Friday and said they where the best they've had in ages. I tried on Saturday and agree that they where amazing but I was on the session all day so can't wait to try them when I'm sober.


----------



## Treacle

Brilliant, I'll get some ordered. Cheers, guys.


----------



## Tec

I do find it hard to believe anything people say now. My hype has been derailed far too many times and all I see is people who don't know what they're talking about.

That's not a slight on Bluelight, most members on here give decent feedback and are worth listening to, though honestly I still have nagging doubt. Darknet is terrible for it too 'amazing Dutch banger, we were all proper fucked' when referencing pills known to be overdosed shite MDMA, 'The MDMA was too strong, need weaker stuff' (presumably because it's knocking them out because it's shite). It goes on and on.

You try and chime in and people think you're the one who doesn't know shit. 

Also I fucking hate the term 'banger', when did people start using this? Feels like it's marketing for these shite 'superpills'.


----------



## Treacle

Haha, MDMA that's too strong, what next? Did it not occur to them to try a lower dose? It does sound like absolute shite...

After purchasing Microsofts from a vendor, I complained about them and left bad feedback, and they just haven't replied. Other people have left great feedback for the same pills. In my opinion (and my mates') and corresponding with the reports on Pillreports, and on here, they are unbelievably weak, and nowhere near the advertised 170mg. I have no idea what the people leaving this feedback are thinking, but they clearly don't know what constitutes a good pill.

The same vendor is now selling yellow cats, that are apparently 200mg. Has anyone had them?


----------



## Brenner

Treacle said:


> Haha, MDMA that's too strong, what next? Did it not occur to them to try a lower dose? It does sound like absolute shite...
> 
> After purchasing Microsofts from a vendor, I complained about them and left bad feedback, and they just haven't replied. Other people have left great feedback for the same pills. In my opinion (and my mates') and corresponding with the reports on Pillreports, and on here, they are unbelievably weak, and nowhere near the advertised 170mg. I have no idea what the people leaving this feedback are thinking, but they clearly don't know what constitutes a good pill.
> 
> The same vendor is now selling yellow cats, that are apparently 200mg. Has anyone had them?



I know which vendor you mean and i'm also curious about these yellow cats. Didn't try the Microsofts as I heard they were pretty hit and miss.


----------



## ColtDan

Tec said:


> You try and chime in and people think you're the one who doesn't know shit.



Yeah that really fucks me off,


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> Haha, MDMA that's too strong, what next? Did it not occur to them to try a lower dose? It does sound like absolute shite...
> 
> After purchasing Microsofts from a vendor, I complained about them and left bad feedback, and they just haven't replied. Other people have left great feedback for the same pills. In my opinion (and my mates') and corresponding with the reports on Pillreports, and on here, they are unbelievably weak, and nowhere near the advertised 170mg. I have no idea what the people leaving this feedback are thinking, but they clearly don't know what constitutes a good pill.
> 
> The same vendor is now selling yellow cats, that are apparently 200mg. Has anyone had them?



Looks like we got our Microsofts from the same vendor 

< MOD EDIT >


----------



## breaks99

Treacle said:


> Haha, MDMA that's too strong, what next? Did it not occur to them to try a lower dose? It does sound like absolute shite...
> 
> After purchasing Microsofts from a vendor, I complained about them and left bad feedback, and they just haven't replied. Other people have left great feedback for the same pills. In my opinion (and my mates') and corresponding with the reports on Pillreports, and on here, they are unbelievably weak, and nowhere near the advertised 170mg. I have no idea what the people leaving this feedback are thinking, but they clearly don't know what constitutes a good pill.
> 
> The same vendor is now selling yellow cats, that are apparently 200mg. Has anyone had them?



Same vendor used to say the 'all stars' were 170 too lol


----------



## chojek

breaks99 said:


> Same vendor used to say the 'all stars' were 170 too lol


I remember I had a Green Luigi All Star last year in Ibiza towards the end of the trip. I gave the Mario one to my friend. Such pretty pills.

The high of the one was so nice it still stands out. I just wish I had more so I could've double dropped as one just wasn't intense enough for me, but the empathy was almost sickening. 

I had a chance to get more All Stars later that month at a festival, but I fell for the hype of these Dutch Bangers and opted for Gold Bars instead. I feel like I was robbed of a magical experience to be honest.


----------



## oui

Tec said:


> Looks like we got our Microsofts from the same vendor
> 
> < MOD EDIT >



Did your Green Stars arrive yet? Really want to know if they are the same ones that have been chatted about!


----------



## Tec

oui said:


> Did your Green Stars arrive yet? Really want to know if they are the same ones that have been chatted about!



Won't be for a while mate, I'll do a live test on this thread when they get here


----------



## Tec

I will say though, even with the good stuff post-drought... I've found it hasn't lasted as long as I'd like. 

I remember the MD I was getting pre-drought back in 2008, I was able to top-up and keep going for 4-5 hours with a really good high. With the gear now I'm getting a couple of hours and topping up does very little/nothing at all. Sometimes you get this horrible drop off in the space of 15 minutes where your high seems to all but disappear. That applies to both good and bad batches.

I do wonder if this is just me or my nostalgia glasses are in play, as I don't see many people with this problem.


----------



## HouseFever

Two weeks ago, my mates got this, didn't have test kit, in south west. Relying on my mates recommendation, and how good and rushy it was I had some. Lethargic, gurney, no rush at all. Also had piperzainy visuals. Wasn't piperzaines, but wasn't MDMA. So watch out.


----------



## Brenner

Are these the star pills we're looking for (ignoring colour) ? :


----------



## Tec

Brenner said:


> Are these the star pills we're looking for (ignoring colour) ? :



This is the report from BlueBull, that looks quite different.

http://pill.report/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34913


----------



## breaks99

chojek said:


> I remember I had a Green Luigi All Star last year in Ibiza towards the end of the trip. I gave the Mario one to my friend. Such pretty pills.
> 
> The high of the one was so nice it still stands out. I just wish I had more so I could've double dropped as one just wasn't intense enough for me, but the empathy was almost sickening.
> 
> I had a chance to get more All Stars later that month at a festival, but I fell for the hype of these Dutch Bangers and opted for Gold Bars instead. I feel like I was robbed of a magical experience to be honest.



Even back to the smarties they have always felt different from this crew!


----------



## Tec

chojek said:


> I remember I had a Green Luigi All Star last year in Ibiza towards the end of the trip. I gave the Mario one to my friend. Such pretty pills.
> 
> The high of the one was so nice it still stands out. I just wish I had more so I could've double dropped as one just wasn't intense enough for me, but the empathy was almost sickening.
> 
> I had a chance to get more All Stars later that month at a festival, but I fell for the hype of these Dutch Bangers and opted for Gold Bars instead. I feel like I was robbed of a magical experience to be honest.



I remember doing the All-Stars for the first time in 2013, was just 4 of us in my attic room at Uni. Within 2 hours we were all stark naked going crazy to the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra like it was the most normal thing on the planet. There was an unbelievable loved up vibe and insane rushes, I remember we all thought it would be a great idea to send a group picture to my mates girlfriend... she wasn't at all pleased :D

I couldn't imagine doing daft shit like that on your typical pill nowadays.


----------



## ColtDan

Me and my friend had an all star each about a year ago, got us nutted. spaghetti legs


----------



## HouseFever

Wheres the MDA at? Would love me some MDA, MDMA gurners. They used to sometimes wack a bit of speed in there for good measure. 

Treacle you remember those MDA Mickeys don't you from around 2006? 5 for a tenner days.


----------



## chojek

Tec said:


> I remember doing the All-Stars for the first time in 2013, was just 4 of us in my attic room at Uni. Within 2 hours we were all stark naked going crazy to the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra like it was the most normal thing on the planet. There was an unbelievable loved up vibe and insane rushes, I remember we all thought it would be a great idea to send a group picture to my mates girlfriend... she wasn't at all pleased :D
> 
> I couldn't imagine doing daft shit like that on your typical pill nowadays.


 I'm well jealous, nothing better than losing yourself like this. I was definitely robbed of the magic then. My search for this magic has become an obsession now.


----------



## Treacle

HouseFever said:


> Wheres the MDA at? Would love me some MDA, MDMA gurners. They used to sometimes wack a bit of speed in there for good measure.
> 
> Treacle you remember those MDA Mickeys don't you from around 2006? 5 for a tenner days.


Damn right. People were going mad about them. Definitely the trippiest pills, ever. Talking to people who weren't there, and all sorts of shit. One Bluelighter threw all of his clothes out of his window. They were absolutely insane! I got 100 for £80. Those were the days.


----------



## Grassman

I tried the orange lions night and I can honestly say they are the best beans since the drought. Fucking lovely. Those and the Dutch APs, the orange and yellow round ones.

Soooooo clean, not mongy at all.

Unless you're my twat of a mate who double dropped and nearly fell off the boat into the Thames! He was literally inches away!

Boat party with Billy Daniel Bunter, old school vibes all the way and plenty if milfs!


----------



## Treacle

That sounds like excellent fun. I need to try these, badly!


----------



## Brenner

Can anyone remember someone posting a link or report to the pill in the image below? Pretty sure its just caffeine but i'm looking for the report someone linked to. Sorry its a little big, basically a triangle white on one side and blue on the other. No markings:


----------



## HouseFever

Treacle said:


> Damn right. People were going mad about them. Definitely the trippiest pills, ever. Talking to people who weren't there, and all sorts of shit. One Bluelighter threw all of his clothes out of his window. They were absolutely insane! I got 100 for £80. Those were the days.



Do you remember Kangaroos?


----------



## Bloby

Does anyone know anything about orange supermans? Quoted at 160mg, apparently the same pressers as yellow rolls royce. Any info would be appreciated, I've read a few reports of similar pills containing PMMA but from what I can tell they were more pink than orange


----------



## Acid4Blood

Bloby said:


> Does anyone know anything about orange supermans? Quoted at 160mg, apparently the same pressers as yellow rolls royce. Any info would be appreciated, I've read a few reports of similar pills containing PMMA but from what I can tell they were more pink than orange



orange/pink : life/death 

Not worth the risk IMHO.

Bloby bloby!!!!


----------



## bogman

Bloby said:


> Does anyone know anything about orange supermans? Quoted at 160mg, apparently the same pressers as yellow rolls royce. Any info would be appreciated, I've read a few reports of similar pills containing PMMA but from what I can tell they were more pink than orange



if there the shaped pill give them a miss, as A4B said not worth the risk. just to confuse the issue somebody has pressed some shitty looking round superman pills with MDMA

Blue http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...arnungen_PDF_2015/MDMA_hoch_August_2015_1.pdf

White http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...ungen_PDF_2015/MDMA_hoch_Juli_2015_Hive_3.pdf


----------



## Tec

Mmmmm.

Do these look the part BlueBull :D?


----------



## myeyesarered

Hi guys, got a few pills to try out. Going to have some orange lions, brown instagrams, brass knuckles and red ferraris. Will probably be only trying two of these in the near future any recommendations on what to take? Friend of mine said the instagrams are the best pill he's had and some others said the red ferraris have an 'old school feel'. The pill I've liked most was probably the pastels. I got the ferraris  from the guy whos had nintendos, pastels and microsofts so may be from the manchester crew? However these were significantly cheaper and I can't find any reports of them? Here is a pic, the press isnt that great as in person you can hardly see the stamp:


----------



## Tec

oui your inbox is full mate please clear it.


----------



## breaks99

Grassman said:


> I tried the orange lions night and I can honestly say they are the best beans since the drought. Fucking lovely. Those and the Dutch APs, the orange and yellow round ones.
> 
> Soooooo clean, not mongy at all.
> 
> Unless you're my twat of a mate who double dropped and nearly fell off the boat into the Thames! He was literally inches away!
> 
> Boat party with Billy Daniel Bunter, old school vibes all the way and plenty if milfs!



Defo gonna try get my hands on these bad boys they sound mint!


----------



## Grassman

They were outstanding. I've been doing E since 1995 and I think they are among the best I've ever done. I had no come down either. They were proper E, not like most of the mongy ones around right now


----------



## breaks99

Grassman said:


> They were outstanding. I've been doing E since 1995 and I think they are among the best I've ever done. I had no come down either. They were proper E, not like most of the mongy ones around right now



hope the ones ive found are the same, told they are pink dutch lions, they better be i'm excited now lol


----------



## BlueBull

Tec said:


> Mmmmm.
> 
> Do these look the part BlueBull :D?


Hmmmm hard to tell from a picture I'm afraid. Yours seem thicker, but that could be perspective or even my memory playing tricks. The colour is about right, minty green and the bevel looks about right too. But like always, that's only guessing, test them before using of course. Let me know how it went :D


----------



## chojek

Grassman said:


> I tried the orange lions night and I can honestly say they are the best beans since the drought. Fucking lovely. Those and the Dutch APs, the orange and yellow round ones.
> 
> Soooooo clean, not mongy at all.
> 
> Unless you're my twat of a mate who double dropped and nearly fell off the boat into the Thames! He was literally inches away!
> 
> Boat party with Billy Daniel Bunter, old school vibes all the way and plenty if milfs!



I fit the description of your twat friend pretty closely on the weekend as I had 2 Orange Teslas in the space of 1.5 hours. The Orange Teslas are just as good as the Dutch Lions. Best pills I've ever had. Pulsating euphoria that lasted forever. I could not stand still for a second, running up and down the entire venue chatting shit to absolutely everyone. Empathy, love, energy and full blown euphoria. I could not concentrate on the djs at all, the euphoria was just overwhelming. This place was flooded with good pills so the atmosphere was very unique, we were all on the same loved up wave length. I finished off the night with 2 more Red UPS. I flew to my gf's house and continued the emotional drivel. A lot of emotional bonds made that night with new people and the gf alike. I may have done too much, but worth it. I'm not going to listen to any negativity from the 6 month crew as the night I had was pure magic.    

Time for a long break now. I can't wait to do these Orange Teslas again though. Stock up if you can guys.


----------



## Tec

BlueBull said:


> Hmmmm hard to tell from a picture I'm afraid. Yours seem thicker, but that could be perspective or even my memory playing tricks. The colour is about right, minty green and the bevel looks about right too. But like always, that's only guessing, test them before using of course. Let me know how it went :D



I also think the stars look slightly smaller on yours, but that could be inconsistency with the press. Though these are also well pressed/hard as your report mentions.

Tested fine with Mandelin reagent, and I just dropped one... at 11.23am on a Tuesday 

Report incoming I guess? 8(

Pre-roll state - woke up at 5.30am and had a sandwich - chicken, ham and coleslaw in tiger bread, it was nice.

UPDATES:

11.50

Lots of waves, waves of nice things. wavey wavey


----------



## Day tripper78

Just got some purple chupa chups does anyone know if they've been tested


----------



## Chatative

Day tripper78 said:


> Just got some purple chupa chups does anyone know if they've been tested



I did a quick search of pillreports but nothing turned up. Same with Google. There only seem to be chupa chups in pink & red that have reports. Do you have the reagents to test it yourself... that'd be a good start.


----------



## Day tripper78

I bought 25 microsofts from a normally reliable source only to find out they had 2cb in them


----------



## Day tripper78

I don't have a test kit but they came from holland with 25 Hoffmanns, he is a different reliable source than who I got the microsofts from


----------



## Chatative

No matter how reliable your source is, you should always test your pills to be on the safe side. Test kits are fairly inexpensive, so I'd really recommend you went out your way to get one rather than just boshing an unknown pill. There's no knowing what consequences might happen. What worries me is the lack of information about purple chupa chups...


----------



## Spliff Politics

Has anyone tried the purple dominos? Ive tried searching through reddit and pillreports, but couldnt find a huge amount on them.


----------



## oui

Tec said:


> I also think the stars look slightly smaller on yours, but that could be inconsistency with the press. Though these are also well pressed/hard as your report mentions.
> 
> Tested fine with Mandelin reagent, and I just dropped one... at 11.23am on a Tuesday
> 
> Report incoming I guess? 8(
> 
> Pre-roll state - woke up at 5.30am and had a sandwich - chicken, ham and coleslaw in tiger bread, it was nice.
> 
> UPDATES:
> 
> 11.50
> 
> Lots of waves, waves of nice things. wavey wavey




Well how was it?


----------



## Whatsthecraic

Hi People

I know this argument about old and new mdma can run and run but thought I would suggest my 'theory' on a possible explanation. 

As a background I have been taking XTC since about 1993 and have taken mdma before and after the so called drought. I would say that 'some' of the new pills do feel the same as the old stuff e.g. First batches of blue ghosts, Pink star of David, Yellow Smurfs etc. I have also had others like the heinekens, yellow superman, nespresso and they do seem to have a different feel to them. Newer pills are by far more pure and clean as I never had anywhere near the harsh comedown as I had back in the late 90's although could have also have been amphetimine and MDA in pills that added to that.

Most people on here will now know that the reason for the comeback of mdma, apart from methadrone being made illegal, was the appearance of a pre-precursor to make the chemicals to make the chemicals that make mdma. PMK glycidate has been the new choice as it was / is semi legal and has been imported from China on a massive scale. Many people in the past have discussed different enantiomers of mdma but it was always accepted that all mdma was racemic (half r and half s). 

According to the Global Synthetic Drugs assessment from 2014 the new manufacturing method for both mdma and meth(amphetimine) has evolved with the new pre-precursors using a newer process called P-2-P. When this process is used for meth is produces a less potent version which is a mixture of d-meth and l-meth instead of the more potent version of d-meth which is produced from pseudo ephedrine / ephedrine. Extra steps are then required to produce the potent final version. Say this is the case for mdma but it produces r mdma, which requires a higher dose (say 200mg) and does not have the magic that comes with the better version, which is racemic. Apparently both s mdma and r mdma together give the full effect. Say some chemist donsn't know / don't care about the extra steps and realise that it will test as mdma then you could end up with high dosed pills having 'something' missing! It is also worth noting that the new method with the new pre-precursors can yield about 95% versus around 60% with the old precursors therefore the chemist is getting more end product to put in his pills.

I would add the closest I get to a chemist is the local boots so I can easily be wrong here but it does seem to make sense and also works with some of the recent comments.

Just thought it would be worthwhile putting my 'theory' out.

Cheers


----------



## Treacle

That's the precursor I meant, a few pages back. It's a massive difference.



HouseFever said:


> Do you remember Kangaroos?


Were they around about 2007? I can remember most, if not all stamps I've taken, but I'm sure I've never had those. They ring a bell, though.



Day tripper78 said:


> I bought 25 microsofts from a normally reliable source only to find out they had 2cb in them


I've already reported on these, and they seem like a low dose of MDMA. No hallucinations, whatsoever. Also, 2C-B doesn't make me gurn and roll my eyes. Someone on Pill Reports said they believed them to be 2C-B, but I think they're definitely not.


----------



## crobarkid99

These red lambos just landed in America and all the info I can seem to find is this Reddit report claiming 200mg.  (Probably a vendors claims I'm sure). 
https://m.reddit.com/r/MDMA/comments/3blww4/new_red_lamborghini_pill_w_200mg/
Anyway there's no PR reports with valid mg amounts yet so I figured maybe someone over here in this thread may be able to help me out?
If not can someone please help me with some possible recent lab databases results I can search thru? I'm not familiar with any European labs, isn't Safeparty one?? Thnx


----------



## Brenner

Whatsthecraic said:


> Hi People
> 
> I know this argument about old and new mdma can run and run but thought I would suggest my 'theory' on a possible explanation.
> 
> As a background I have been taking XTC since about 1993 and have taken mdma before and after the so called drought. I would say that 'some' of the new pills do feel the same as the old stuff e.g. First batches of blue ghosts, Pink star of David, Yellow Smurfs etc. I have also had others like the heinekens, yellow superman, nespresso and they do seem to have a different feel to them. Newer pills are by far more pure and clean as I never had anywhere near the harsh comedown as I had back in the late 90's although could have also have been amphetimine and MDA in pills that added to that.
> 
> Most people on here will now know that the reason for the comeback of mdma, apart from methadrone being made illegal, was the appearance of a pre-precursor to make the chemicals to make the chemicals that make mdma. PMK glycidate has been the new choice as it was / is semi legal and has been imported from China on a massive scale. Many people in the past have discussed different enantiomers of mdma but it was always accepted that all mdma was racemic (half r and half s).
> 
> According to the Global Synthetic Drugs assessment from 2014 the new manufacturing method for both mdma and meth(amphetimine) has evolved with the new pre-precursors using a newer process called P-2-P. When this process is used for meth is produces a less potent version which is a mixture of d-meth and l-meth instead of the more potent version of d-meth which is produced from pseudo ephedrine / ephedrine. Extra steps are then required to produce the potent final version. Say this is the case for mdma but it produces r mdma, which requires a higher dose (say 200mg) and does not have the magic that comes with the better version, which is racemic. Apparently both s mdma and r mdma together give the full effect. Say some chemist donsn't know / don't care about the extra steps and realise that it will test as mdma then you could end up with high dosed pills having 'something' missing! It is also worth noting that the new method with the new pre-precursors can yield about 95% versus around 60% with the old precursors therefore the chemist is getting more end product to put in his pills.
> 
> I would add the closest I get to a chemist is the local boots so I can easily be wrong here but it does seem to make sense and also works with some of the recent comments.
> 
> Just thought it would be worthwhile putting my 'theory' out.
> 
> Cheers



I agree with most of this and its a very interesting subject IMHO. Its just a shame that posts like this get lost in these topics under other peoples "has anyone tried XX pill". I think we need more focus on this subject. What I've noticed from reading around is that when someone tested a 90's pill known to be excellent quality, the result from mandolin was purple, but when we test modern dutch pills it turns black? Also I've spotted that some pills fizz and give off smoke with mandolin (Red Bugattis for example, the round ones) while others don't (Green Heinekens for example). I deffo think there's something different about them...


----------



## Tec

oui said:


> Well how was it?








These aren't the pills you're looking for.

Took about 25 minutes to start coming up, which was pleasant. Within 45 minutes I was a mongy mess just rolling around, it was a huge effort to converse with my closest friends. I was really fucking whacked out... jaw and eyes all over the place, though they were more intense then say a Chupa Chup.

Lasted a while I suppose so there's that, but these can't be the pills BlueBull was talking about.


----------



## chojek

Whatsthecraic said:


> Hi People
> 
> I know this argument about old and new mdma can run and run but thought I would suggest my 'theory' on a possible explanation.
> 
> As a background I have been taking XTC since about 1993 and have taken mdma before and after the so called drought. I would say that 'some' of the new pills do feel the same as the old stuff e.g. First batches of blue ghosts, Pink star of David, Yellow Smurfs etc. I have also had others like the heinekens, yellow superman, nespresso and they do seem to have a different feel to them. Newer pills are by far more pure and clean as I never had anywhere near the harsh comedown as I had back in the late 90's although could have also have been amphetimine and MDA in pills that added to that.
> 
> Most people on here will now know that the reason for the comeback of mdma, apart from methadrone being made illegal, was the appearance of a pre-precursor to make the chemicals to make the chemicals that make mdma. PMK glycidate has been the new choice as it was / is semi legal and has been imported from China on a massive scale. Many people in the past have discussed different enantiomers of mdma but it was always accepted that all mdma was racemic (half r and half s).
> 
> According to the Global Synthetic Drugs assessment from 2014 the new manufacturing method for both mdma and meth(amphetimine) has evolved with the new pre-precursors using a newer process called P-2-P. When this process is used for meth is produces a less potent version which is a mixture of d-meth and l-meth instead of the more potent version of d-meth which is produced from pseudo ephedrine / ephedrine. Extra steps are then required to produce the potent final version. Say this is the case for mdma but it produces r mdma, which requires a higher dose (say 200mg) and does not have the magic that comes with the better version, which is racemic. Apparently both s mdma and r mdma together give the full effect. Say some chemist donsn't know / don't care about the extra steps and realise that it will test as mdma then you could end up with high dosed pills having 'something' missing! It is also worth noting that the new method with the new pre-precursors can yield about 95% versus around 60% with the old precursors therefore the chemist is getting more end product to put in his pills.
> 
> I would add the closest I get to a chemist is the local boots so I can easily be wrong here but it does seem to make sense and also works with some of the recent comments.
> 
> Just thought it would be worthwhile putting my 'theory' out.
> 
> Cheers


This seems pretty spot on, and having tried both the Blue Ghosts and Nespressos I can definitely agree with your assessments of them. 

Blue Ghosts= magic

 Nespressos= something not quite right.


----------



## bogman

chojek said:


> This seems pretty spot on, and having tried both the Blue Ghosts and Nespressos I can definitely agree with your assessments of them.
> 
> Blue Ghosts= magic
> 
> Nespressos= something not quite right.



agree on the Blue Ghosts, only thing is there has being so many different batchs pressed. i must have 6 or 7 different blue ghosts


----------



## prsono9

bogman said:


> agree on the Blue Ghosts, only thing is there has being so many different batchs pressed. i must have 6 or 7 different blue ghosts



We had some Blue Ghosts in Ibiza last year and they were nothing like what had been described in advance of us going out, so agree there must have been a number of different presses.


----------



## Tec

Whatsthecraic said:


> Hi People
> 
> I know this argument about old and new mdma can run and run but thought I would suggest my 'theory' on a possible explanation.
> 
> As a background I have been taking XTC since about 1993 and have taken mdma before and after the so called drought. I would say that 'some' of the new pills do feel the same as the old stuff e.g. First batches of blue ghosts, Pink star of David, Yellow Smurfs etc. I have also had others like the heinekens, yellow superman, nespresso and they do seem to have a different feel to them. Newer pills are by far more pure and clean as I never had anywhere near the harsh comedown as I had back in the late 90's although could have also have been amphetimine and MDA in pills that added to that.
> 
> Most people on here will now know that the reason for the comeback of mdma, apart from methadrone being made illegal, was the appearance of a pre-precursor to make the chemicals to make the chemicals that make mdma. PMK glycidate has been the new choice as it was / is semi legal and has been imported from China on a massive scale. Many people in the past have discussed different enantiomers of mdma but it was always accepted that all mdma was racemic (half r and half s).
> 
> According to the Global Synthetic Drugs assessment from 2014 the new manufacturing method for both mdma and meth(amphetimine) has evolved with the new pre-precursors using a newer process called P-2-P. When this process is used for meth is produces a less potent version which is a mixture of d-meth and l-meth instead of the more potent version of d-meth which is produced from pseudo ephedrine / ephedrine. Extra steps are then required to produce the potent final version. Say this is the case for mdma but it produces r mdma, which requires a higher dose (say 200mg) and does not have the magic that comes with the better version, which is racemic. Apparently both s mdma and r mdma together give the full effect. Say some chemist donsn't know / don't care about the extra steps and realise that it will test as mdma then you could end up with high dosed pills having 'something' missing! It is also worth noting that the new method with the new pre-precursors can yield about 95% versus around 60% with the old precursors therefore the chemist is getting more end product to put in his pills.
> 
> I would add the closest I get to a chemist is the local boots so I can easily be wrong here but it does seem to make sense and also works with some of the recent comments.
> 
> Just thought it would be worthwhile putting my 'theory' out.
> 
> Cheers



As far as I'm aware (and it's been pointed out by mods on this thread), with MDMA you need to take additional steps to produce s-MDMA or r-MDMA, not the other way around.

I guess I'd follow this up by asking if there's any way at all to test if MDMA is r/s/racemic


----------



## chojek

prsono9 said:


> We had some Blue Ghosts in Ibiza last year and they were nothing like what had been described in advance of us going out, so agree there must have been a number of different presses.


The Blue Ghosts I had in Ibiza in 2013 have probably been my best drug experience of all time. All my mates kept saying they were the speediest and strongest pills they ever had. All I knew is that they felt like pure heaven. The rush off double dropping them is why mdma merits the name ecstasy! 

I have never eaten my face off like that ever since. The 14 Ghosts in Ibiza weren't as good.


----------



## Grassman

Anyone had blue instagrams? I've heard they're good.

Also, a mate of mine who knows his stuff had the blue Teslas and said they had old school euphoria, like he hadn't felt for ages. So as far as I know, Orange Lions, AP's and Blue Teslas have all had really good reports, with them feeling less mongy than other recent dutch ones like gold bars etc.

Maybe there's a change in the mdma being made better...?

I don't even bother getting involved in the 'MDMA can be different vs MDMA is MDMA'  debate because I've done it so long that I know for sure that MDMA varies in quality. It's always been that way...rushy pills, smacky pills and lovey pills have always been around. Since the drought the quality has generally been low with the odd goodun every now and then. But the last 2 I've had, Lions and APs have been as good as anything I've ever had. And yes, on the whole, the quality used to be better in the old days. Makes me sound like an old git, but it's true.

Anyone remember the drought of 1996? When good pills first came back after that, the mitsis, they were mongy too, just like most recent dutchies, they got better though. 

But yeah - anyone had blue instagrams?


----------



## honktweetclang

Has anybody tried the pink 'AP' pills with the serated edge yet? Surprisingly little info over on pill reports... Originating in the Netherlands i believe?


----------



## Tec

Grassman said:


> Anyone had blue instagrams? I've heard they're good.
> 
> Also, a mate of mine who knows his stuff had the blue Teslas and said they had old school euphoria, like he hadn't felt for ages. So as far as I know, Orange Lions, AP's and Blue Teslas have all had really good reports, with them feeling less mongy than other recent dutch ones like gold bars etc.
> 
> Maybe there's a change in the mdma being made better...?
> 
> I don't even bother getting involved in the 'MDMA can be different vs MDMA is MDMA'  debate because I've done it so long that I know for sure that MDMA varies in quality. It's always been that way...rushy pills, smacky pills and lovey pills have always been around. Since the drought the quality has generally been low with the odd goodun every now and then. But the last 2 I've had, Lions and APs have been as good as anything I've ever had. And yes, on the whole, the quality used to be better in the old days. Makes me sound like an old git, but it's true.
> 
> Anyone remember the drought of 1996? When good pills first came back after that, the mitsis, they were mongy too, just like most recent dutchies, they got better though.
> 
> But yeah - anyone had blue instagrams?



If you know the Lions are great why don't you stick with them?

Noticed this with quite a few people who take MDMA, they find something good then continue to try other presses out. I don't get it


----------



## SmokingAces

I heard word that the yellow snapchats are one of the best pills around right now. Anyone tried them? Mate just got them fresh from the netherlands and its back to £10 a pill?


----------



## Digger909

Ive had blue instagrams. Felt exactly like blue tesla and were the same shade of blue. Came from the same NL source when the tesla production ended so wouldnt be surprised if they were from same pressers using the same mdma. 

No euphoria for me on either type of pill but really nice clean roll with minimal comedown.


----------



## Grassman

Tec - I can't get them anymore


----------



## SmokingAces

Need to try the manc pills but people are saying the dutch lions, AP's, instagrams and yellow snapchats are very good pills. I've not tried them was curious though, 250mg mdma is too much.


----------



## Tec

Grassman said:


> Tec - I can't get them anymore



Fair enough mate! The lesson seems to be stock up nowadayz!



Sidnafilisevil said:


> Need to try the manc pills but people are saying the dutch lions, AP's, instagrams and yellow snapchats are very good pills. I've not tried them was curious though, 250mg mdma is too much.



The Lions are meant to be 160-70mg. In my opinion if a pill needs to be 200-250mg then it aint up to scratch, search for the Lions.


----------



## Treacle

Grassman said:


> Anyone had blue instagrams? I've heardAnyone remember the drought of 1996? When good pills first came back after that, the mitsis, they were mongy too, just like most recent dutchies, they got better


A couple of people on here said the same thing about Mitsubishis, and that they were lacking the energy and magic of late '80s/early '90s pills. They got fobbed off and got told they were just being nostalgic, and losing the magic. One of them was SHM, I know that.

It seemed like 2001 was a good year for me to start taking pills. They were almost always average to excellent quality MDMA/MDA pills, at ridiculously low prices. It sounds like pressers are now taking notice, and are starting to pump out some quality pills. Let's hope we see a massive comeback...


----------



## BlueBull

Tec said:


> These aren't the pills you're looking for.
> 
> Took about 25 minutes to start coming up, which was pleasant. Within 45 minutes I was a mongy mess just rolling around, it was a huge effort to converse with my closest friends. I was really fucking whacked out... jaw and eyes all over the place, though they were more intense then say a Chupa Chup.
> 
> Lasted a while I suppose so there's that, but these can't be the pills BlueBull was talking about.


Ah damn, too bad. I was really rooting for you  judging from your explanation, no those weren't the effects I experienced, I was completely clear-headed, not mongy at all


----------



## jonoUK

Just before the mitsubishis came out there was elephants. Fucking incredible pills so they were. Still one of the best I ever had.


----------



## PlayHard

the elephants/jumbo's were indeed smashing pills - 1 of my favourite to be fair.


----------



## Grassman

Yeah, I remember the elephants, just before the massive wave of mitsis. Crowns too, but they weren't as good as the elephants


----------



## bogman

Lab results from 1997 http://ecstasy.org/testing/tests8.6.97.html


----------



## bogman

results with alot of pills with ephedrine and ket in them http://ecstasy.org/testing/pillstilJuly.html 94/95


----------



## Digger909

bogman said:


> results with alot of pills with ephedrine and ket in them http://ecstasy.org/testing/pillstilJuly.html 94/95




oh yeah i remember those matadors. my pal thought he was dying on his, spewing up, mad sweats. Mine felt great


----------



## jonoUK

Ah thanks bogman that's a nice sat from the past. I had those lightening bolts aswell around that time. Yellow and big fat white ones. They were very nice!

I just remembered some big white doves that went around London in summer 2004. Some of the messiest beans I've ever had.  Absolutely brilliant though. Was lucky enough to stock up on them but they didn't last long. 

There was a good yard of empty dance floor all around me at fabric for digweed that summer. Proper lost it.


----------



## Treacle

Some good nostalgia, reading those old reports on pills (especially my first pills - TTs). Cheers, bogman. It's interesting to see how many pills are described as loved-up, compared to today's pills. Also, a lot of people saying the marquis reagent went blue/purple, rather than just straight to black... I do remember older pills testing as dark purple, whereas a lot of the new ones seem to go straight to black. Can anyone else back this up?


----------



## Septonn

Had some of the most amazing crystal MDMA this weekend. Rushy, lovey and all that, a very 'stable' high rather than the wavy high I often get from MDMA and, for the first time in forever, I'm experiencing what can only be described as a lovely afterglow. Will need to see if I can source more


----------



## MiniNapalm

Septonn said:


> Had some of the most amazing crystal MDMA this weekend. Rushy, lovey and all that, a very 'stable' high rather than the wavy high I often get from MDMA and, for the first time in forever, I'm experiencing what can only be described as a lovely afterglow. Will need to see if I can source more



Septonn - what was the colour, consistency, smell etc like?


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Peach Lions still getting the go ahead from everyone? No sign of a copy cat or poorer batch?


----------



## Grassman

I had them recently and they were spot on


----------



## Septonn

MiniNapalm said:


> Septonn - what was the colour, consistency, smell etc like?



I have absolutely no clue as it was dark and I just put my finger in a baggy my mate brought


----------



## MiniNapalm

Septonn said:


> I have absolutely no clue as it was dark and I just put my finger in a baggy my mate brought



Lol! I presume the taste was spot on?


----------



## honktweetclang

honktweetclang said:


> Has anybody tried the pink 'AP' pills with the serated edge yet? Surprisingly little info over on pill reports... Originating in the Netherlands i believe?



Nobody?


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Didn't someone mention the APs (not sure re colour) being the best things since sliced bread, along with the peach lions, a few pages back?


----------



## Macsan19

Anyone know what the manchester crew are producing now?


----------



## ScotchMist

Microsofts I believe. Jump back a few pages


----------



## Purpledaisies

Anyone heard of white UPS or purple pills with the Cream/creamfields logo? 
Found them on the floor at a festival so obviously not going to take them without checking it out. Would rather get some idea if they are shit or not before wasting my test kits on them, only got the EZ test ampuoles atm.  Ive had a red UPS and this one doesnt look as good quality so im guessing its dodgy...


----------



## creeepah

Anyone tried the sort of peach coloured Dutch lions heard good things about them? Nice detailed press in a shield shape sort of similar to the ups? Heard they are a Dutch press but are supposed to feel a lot more like the old school pills with loads of empathy...


----------



## creeepah

I have tried the purple creamfields a while back but may be a slightly different press. They were round and fairly small one did fuck me but I got a pretty harsh comedown from it so they didn't seem that clean tbh


----------



## HouseFever

Purpledaisies said:


> Anyone heard of white UPS or purple pills with the Cream/creamfields logo?
> Found them on the floor at a festival so obviously not going to take them without checking it out. Would rather get some idea if they are shit or not before wasting my test kits on them, only got the EZ test ampuoles atm.  Ive had a red UPS and this one doesnt look as good quality so im guessing its dodgy...



It seems there are legit copies of UPS pills. There have been quite a few fakes tested for MDxx., and some that contain other chems. Now is the perfect time to use your test kit.

These don't seem like originals, do they look like these?
http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34971


----------



## jasono

Anyone know anything about yellow strawberries?


----------



## creeepah

What are the Dutch lions like


----------



## thewhitebuilding

what are peach purgeots like?


----------



## Grassman

Peach peugeots and Dutch lions are the same thing. I had them a couple of weeks ago and they were amazing. Stock up whilst you can is my advice. Alas, my dealer has no more


----------



## Treacle

Purpledaisies said:


> Anyone heard of white UPS


Yeah, I got sold some white UPSs, which smelt really odd, and didn't taste anything like MDMA. I returned them, and got them swapped. I'm sure there's different batches, though.

As for the Manchester crew, Microsofts are the only thing that seem to be around, and they've been around for ages, it seems. They're very weak, but get you there after a couple, with the usual sort of high you expect from that crew. Not a patch on past presses, though. No idea what they're doing, but they've not put anything new out for ages. My guy is selling Dutch pills, when he's always had Manchester presses. Can't wait for something new.


----------



## prsono9

"POLICE WARN ABOUT "UNUSUALLY" PURE ECSTASY PILLS"

http://www.mixmag.net/read/police-warn-about-unusually-pure-ecstasy-pills-news/

Anyone got any?


----------



## Bearlove

Yeah ditch the high purity MDMA tablets and buy some other RC shit instead 8) -  An indication to the MG's would have been better.


----------



## Treacle

I've had the blue Louis Vuittons, which have been tested with a spread of 100-140mg of MDMA. They're not shit (for a Dutch pill), but they're not strong. I'm assuming it's the same presser. If the purple ones are the same size, I doubt they'd get more than 140mg into them, because they're quite thin. Shouldn't the warning be 'break them in half, if you're concerned about being overwhelmed'?

Also, their advice to grass people up, who have them in their possession is complete bollocks. 'Excuse me, officer, someone has got some clean ecstasy tablets, which are much less likely to harm people than other pills going around. Please, help steer people towards dangerous alternatives'. Fucking idiots.


----------



## JG0007

jasono said:


> Anyone know anything about yellow strawberries?



http://www.thejournal.ie/ecstacy-tablets-seizure-drugs-2265114-Aug2015/

Yep


----------



## Sprodo

Grassman said:


> Peach peugeots and Dutch lions are the same thing. I had them a couple of weeks ago and they were amazing. Stock up whilst you can is my advice. Alas, my dealer has no more



Just taken your advice! Got 9 of them. Just noticed I've got 4 pastels left too, so should keep me going for a year or so ?


----------



## myeyesarered

Looks like Manchester crew are upping there game and have made a new press. The guy that gets the Manchester crew stuff has new microsoft pills with microsoft on one side and the windows logo on the other stating they are stronger than the last advertising 190mg MDMA


----------



## Bare_head

So yellow rolls Royce really pma now? Ffs thought they be ok and was a different colour rollsroyce. Ah well down the toilet it goes


----------



## Digger909

Bare_head said:


> So yellow rolls Royce really pma now? Ffs thought they be ok and was a different colour rollsroyce. Ah well down the toilet it goes




If they are yellow/illuminous green with just the RR logo on the front and 2.0 on the back, they are good to go. Heavy hitting pill.  Take them in halves.

http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34721


----------



## Bare_head

Nah looks like ur original ones, will send it off to wedinos , out of interest how much would I need to send to them? Not even a quarter of the pill?


----------



## Treacle

myeyesarered said:


> Looks like Manchester crew are upping there game and have made a new press. The guy that gets the Manchester crew stuff has new microsoft pills with microsoft on one side and the windows logo on the other stating they are stronger than the last advertising 190mg MDMA


You signed up just to say that? Seems a bit shifty. The UFOs were only about 120mgs, so pills with 190mg of that quality of MDMA would be insanely strong. Fuck it, I'll try them, if my guy gets them. If you're right, then thank you!

Just to add, the other Microsofts are incredibly weak. No more than 70mg, I'd say. If these are 190mg, with almost the same stamp, there's going to be a lot of people double dropping and ending up absolutely twisted. Seems silly to use the same name/stamp.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Bare_head said:


> Nah looks like ur original ones, will send it off to wedinos , out of interest how much would I need to send to them? Not even a quarter of the pill?


There are lots of different colours and batches. Certainly 2 pressers. One has the 2.0 no writing on front except the RR. Reported to be Western Europe Dutch? the other has rolls Royce stamped above and below the RR on front nothing on back except break line reported to be Southern Europe Spain Portugal. There was a "warning" out for these peach / orange colour but the warning did not mention any PMA / PMMA or high dose like UPS, just dangerous (which is basically telling us nothing as MD is obviously dangerous as we all know ?). Tested and taken whole orange / peach and tbh nice typical experience. come up is a real eyes swimming lean against the wall job, for me the best part. Test test test and be safe.


----------



## oui

myeyesarered said:


> Looks like Manchester crew are upping there game and have made a new press. The guy that gets the Manchester crew stuff has new microsoft pills with microsoft on one side and the windows logo on the other stating they are stronger than the last advertising 190mg MDMA





Treacle said:


> You signed up just to say that? Seems a bit shifty. The UFOs were only about 120mgs, so pills with 190mg of that quality of MDMA would be insanely strong. Fuck it, I'll try them, if my guy gets them. If you're right, then thank you!
> 
> Just to add, the other Microsofts are incredibly weak. No more than 70mg, I'd say. If these are 190mg, with almost the same stamp, there's going to be a lot of people double dropping and ending up absolutely twisted. Seems silly to use the same name/stamp.



Looks like we have the same guy. Yep, new Microsoft press with "190mg" - the same guy was saying the original press where 170mg though so I'm expecting them to be around 90mg/100mg


----------



## breaks99

Treacle said:


> You signed up just to say that? Seems a bit shifty. The UFOs were only about 120mgs, so pills with 190mg of that quality of MDMA would be insanely strong. Fuck it, I'll try them, if my guy gets them. If you're right, then thank you!
> 
> Just to add, the other Microsofts are incredibly weak. No more than 70mg, I'd say. If these are 190mg, with almost the same stamp, there's going to be a lot of people double dropping and ending up absolutely twisted. Seems silly to use the same name/stamp.



170, 190 its all dealer talk! the manc crew pills are always pretty much the same size and thickness and have never been more than a spread of 100-120 max! i suspect that the first batch of the microsofts were as Treacle says a bit under that so they have addded a press to the back and upped the contents a little!

I just got a supply of teh Lions so wont be trying these anytome soon but interested to hear if they are better!


----------



## Treacle

Yeah, I'm trying lions next, but as things have took a turn for the worse with online sources, I'm praying the new Microsofts are decent.


----------



## Grassman

I thought the lions were lovely, if they're the same you are in for a treat. Go whole, but stay on the dance floor as you come up, don't sit down, is my advice. Maybe it's a personal thing, but I always regret it afterwards if I sit down during a big come up and stay there ages! Each to their own though...


----------



## creeepah

Grassman said:


> I thought the lions were lovely, if they're the same you are in for a treat. Go whole, but stay on the dance floor as you come up, don't sit down, is my advice. Maybe it's a personal thing, but I always regret it afterwards if I sit down during a big come up and stay there ages! Each to their own though...


 
Completely agree mate took a whole lion at a drum and bass festival last weekend. Best bean I have ever consumed the magic was there everything was on top! Whilst coming up I went to a trance tent and just bopper about whilst my brother sat down for about an hour or so! Wicked beans if only I bought a few more....


----------



## Whatsthecraic

Hi Guys Have a festival coming up this weekend and have choice between Pink Chupas and Pink Dominoes. Just wondering if anyone has had both or either recently.  

Cheers


----------



## breaks99

Grassman said:


> I thought the lions were lovely, if they're the same you are in for a treat. Go whole, but stay on the dance floor as you come up, don't sit down, is my advice. Maybe it's a personal thing, but I always regret it afterwards if I sit down during a big come up and stay there ages! Each to their own though...



Totally agree with this, you need to work through it or your in for a mongy night lol, this was why always had a gram of whizz with every pill back in ealrly 90's!!

Sat night for me trying the lions, cant wait!!


----------



## Treacle

Nothing but positive things to say about the lions. Very touchy-feely, and euphoric. Just what a pill should be! Whoever made these has hopefully started a trend of Dutch pills that feel just right. They're not low dosed, either, so that's not a factor. Strangely, I wasn't sick, whilst coming up, which is a novelty for me.


----------



## Grassman

I managed to save a few and have enough for when me and my mate go raving again in about 6 weeks. Coxy Early October.....it's gonna be goooood! Especially after a break


----------



## Grassman

I have a feeling the square shaped green K2's are made with the same mandy - anyone tried them?


----------



## Mooley

Tucking into some beauty tan. Proper old school feel warmth and buzz ??


----------



## killbillphil

has anyone tried yellow instagrams? apparently the presser used to do yellow hot creations but now they're yellow instagrams, I can't find any information on either of them online


----------



## PlayHard

oui said:


> Looks like we have the same guy. Yep, new Microsoft press with "190mg" - the same guy was saying the original press where 170mg though so I'm expecting them to be around 90mg/100mg



to be fair none of the pills from this "crew" as you's all say.. have been anywhere over 120mg imo. all very hit and miss as far as consistency go's aswell


----------



## growit&smokeit

Took some yellow rolls royces without the 2.0 on back a couple of weekends ago in halfs. I thought they were fairly shit. It did feel like MDMA but I did have a few concerns as I got a stab of kidney pains when they kicked in which I never usually get. The comedown was fairly mild though.


----------



## Treacle

PlayHard said:


> to be fair none of the pills from this "crew" as you's all say.. have been anywhere over 120mg imo. all very hit and miss as far as consistency go's aswell


Perhaps consistency between different batches, but not between pills of the same batch. Since Smarties, they consistently improved, over seven or eight different stamps, right up to the UFOs (which were the best of the lot). Then the Microsofts came out, which ruined that run of about six years of fantastic pills. 'Hit and miss' isn't something I'd personally say about their past stuff. Here's hoping the new Microsofts are decent, because the only other pills I currently like are Dutch lions, which have recently become more difficult to acquire.


----------



## flashbak1

Thumbs up from everyone including myself who tried the Dutch lions at the weekend Very strong with loads of empathy!

New ones about are red Heinekins and red Audi's. Tested aok but not consumed yet. Anyone tried either yet?


----------



## MiniNapalm

Has anyone had purple androids? One report on PR, but can't find anything else on them.


----------



## bogman

same logo, different coloured pills seems to have made a mess of green pill

Blue http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2015/2C-B_September_2015.pdf

Green http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...erschiedene_Inhaltsstoffe_Septemberi_2015.pdf


----------



## Sadie

Soccer, I sent you a polite PM. There is no sourcing on BL. Do not make me message you again. 

Darling, you can't do that here. You have been told in PM. If you post the same message again I'll have to flag this as spam.


----------



## SmokingAces

As I have made clear here I'm well in the camp that most of the MDMA and pills these days really do lack some sort of magic. I had MDMA crystal a few weeks ago and I'd almost put the whole experience down as being a negative, didn't enjoy it, too sweaty, mongy. For me not great MDMA. However this weekend on a night out came across these blue pills, shaped like the original pink diamonds. Nobody can find them on pillreports and they were going at £5 from friends, £10 at the rave. They had the full magic not had anything like that from any pill since Orange Q dance 4 years ago. 2 halves at the event, euphoria, empathy and the want to dance were all 100% there in their full glory  

I thought MDMA now was done for me but I knew even off the first half these were like pills were supposed to be. And I'd already done coke and a few cocktails before hand so it wasn't that I was sober. And I've done some other pills that are about in halves for the lower dose, no magic for me.  Seems to be no shortage of them either completely flooding the area. Anyone else had these? I would add these to the list of what long term pill poppers like Treacle are saying here, I had the ninja turtles many moons ago, and friends said the UFO's were like these too. It's a very strange thing, so many varieties these days but 90% of them are lacking  the full magic, yet tested in the lab they are MDMA. It's very strange what is different that makes some so much better than others, all tested as MDMA. 

These were done at a rave followed by a couple of house parties. I'd estimate them at 140mg and I'm usually not far wrong. Sorry about the paragraphing of my post, my browser does this.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

If you search this ones been done a million times "Md these days is different etc". To summarise The chemical view MD is MD. but we don't ever get pure so difference occur by cuts etc.

Pressers / makers views changed considerably and 98% of producers are trying to make the cheapest possible product with the biggest bang. So who knows what they now cut with and probably not even something we know about. 

Final one is use of different precursors, due to govt getting wise. the bi products from these will be different and why the hell would they wanna refine any product they make further to remove impurities when end of the day they just wanna see the money flow. 

That's the science rest is all about set and setting, accounting for tolerance and the very basic fact that when you get used to something it becomes normal. IE first time you drank alcohol to now it's the same experience or it's just second nature.


----------



## Brenner

Sidnafilisevil said:


> As I have made clear here I'm well in the camp that most of the MDMA and pills these days really do lack some sort of magic. I had MDMA crystal a few weeks ago and I'd almost put the whole experience down as being a negative, didn't enjoy it, too sweaty, mongy. For me not great MDMA. However this weekend on a night out came across these blue pills, shaped like the original pink diamonds. Nobody can find them on pillreports and they were going at £5 from friends, £10 at the rave. They had the full magic not had anything like that from any pill since Orange Q dance 4 years ago. 2 halves at the event, euphoria, empathy and the want to dance were all 100% there in their full glory
> 
> I thought MDMA now was done for me but I knew even off the first half these were like pills were supposed to be. And I'd already done coke and a few cocktails before hand so it wasn't that I was sober. And I've done some other pills that are about in halves for the lower dose, no magic for me.  Seems to be no shortage of them either completely flooding the area. Anyone else had these? I would add these to the list of what long term pill poppers like Treacle are saying here, I had the ninja turtles many moons ago, and friends said the UFO's were like these too. It's a very strange thing, so many varieties these days but 90% of them are lacking  the full magic, yet tested in the lab they are MDMA. It's very strange what is different that makes some so much better than others, all tested as MDMA.
> 
> These were done at a rave followed by a couple of house parties. I'd estimate them at 140mg and I'm usually not far wrong. Sorry about the paragraphing of my post, my browser does this.



Think I may have seen these blue diamonds, what rough area are we talking? i.e UK SW etc.


----------



## LucyP

Struggling to get my hands in anything decent of late... Anyone come across rainbow drops? I'm really regretting giving away half of my pastels now!


----------



## Treacle

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> If you search this ones been done a million times "Md these days is different etc". To summarise The chemical view MD is MD. but we don't ever get pure so difference occur by cuts etc.
> 
> Pressers / makers views changed considerably and 98% of producers are trying to make the cheapest possible product with the biggest bang. So who knows what they now cut with and probably not even something we know about.
> 
> Final one is use of different precursors, due to govt getting wise. the bi products from these will be different and why the hell would they wanna refine any product they make further to remove impurities when end of the day they just wanna see the money flow.
> 
> That's the science rest is all about set and setting, accounting for tolerance and the very basic fact that when you get used to something it becomes normal. IE first time you drank alcohol to now it's the same experience or it's just second nature.


I don't need to search, I've been part of this debate since day one. There's no cuts that have been found in a lab test on the most popular pills, whether they're 'decent' or 'shit'. It's nothing to do with bi-products/impurities, again, because a lab test would pick up on those.

Glad you explained the 'science' behind your 'logic'.  If you'd actually searched yourself, or just read part of this thread, you'd find evidence to support what I've just said, and that set and setting have been taken into account, especially by myself. Find my post in this thread about doing decent pills alone, and doing shit pills in public, then see how many other people have said similar things. Tolerance, if you read back, was probably the first thing to be taken into consideration.

How many of the aforementioned UK-produced pills have you tried, and how long have you used MDMA for? I'm guessing that your responses are 'None, just the Dutch presses' and 'Less than ten years', which means that you can't have an objective view on the subject, especially seeing as all of your points have been thoroughly tried, tested and debunked (over the years). You really should go back to when this debate first started, about 2009, and count how many people have experienced this phenomenon. There's three people on this page alone, if you scroll up.

If you haven't tried any UK pills, or have only started taking MDMA in the last few years, then I suggest you try something decent and report back.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

First drop was 90 in Ibiza followed by many years on the scene living the dream mad heater, free parties like castlemorten, glasto with no fence and then with a fence that was easily rammed by the 4 x 4. M25 raves, gate crasher. then with a break of a few years just before turn of the century. Yes I am old but I still like to party. I can pretty much say I've done a fair few, and I've travelled extensively and sampled in pretty much every continent (Australia alas being one of the lowest quality I've come across). Many of which are indeed referred to as classics like snowballs (original ones) doves of many many types and the original mistubishis. Oh and I have a chemistry degree. Lately I've tried Dutch but also UFO, all stars, turtles and tomorrow lands to name but a few. I was actually agreeing with you! You can get one pill which is mongy then another which is giving it big time. Guess what actually it was the same 89 to 97. Double doves were especially known for it. 2009 I guess you refer to the reemergence of MD after the big safferole bust in 2008 which led to the new precursors and methylone. My analogy was simple and science based. If you buy Beer you get a different taste and for me a different buzz than if I drink wine but it all the same isn't it? Alcohol? That's the active ingredient? It should be the same buzz. And I also pointed out that I don't get the same buzz off alcohol as when I first tried it, certainly can't drink as much these days as it seems the years have reduced my tolerance (there was actually a study done on that one and Tolerance to alcohol actually reduces as you grow older. Maybe something similar with MD. One thing to remember doing any analysis on any drug through current methods used will only highlight known chemicals in the data bank. ? see you at ADE?


----------



## Gdk

Anyone know about round green tabs with a minion imprint. Supposedly 165mg.?


----------



## SilentRoller

I also agree with this (somewhat) despite logic telling me otherwise. Case in point actually - at the moment, I have some clear white MDMA crysal, which has very little smell to it and I can assume has been washed with acetone to remove any trace impurities etc. What I found was that I ended up feeling far less messy and was quite clearheaded. This meant I ended up taking more thinking it wasn't working, where as in reality I looked absolutely munted to my friends. Had this same evening been done with Dutch beans, I can guarantee it would have ended up with me just laying on the couch, getting memory blanks and unable to move.

This is my take on it anyway. Either that, or I've lost the magic. This wouldn't surprise me either, as I no longer get much empathy/loved up ness from any MDMA I have done in the last year or so, no matter how long the break.


----------



## Josh

Well they're not mdma but they are pills. Has anyone seen these red miffy 2c-b pills about? I've got my hands on a couple and they're really nicely pressed (like, "break up before consuming" well) and seem legit (I'll put a bit in a marquis test kit before I take any) according to this: 

www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33795

Sold as 20mg but I know that's usually a lie, or that some might be 20 and some 10, but has anyone had these and fancy having a wild stab at how the dosage felt? Can't really guess from the  pillreports guy's story.


----------



## Treacle

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> I was actually agreeing with you! You can get one pill which is mongy then another which is giving it big time. Guess what actually it was the same 89 to 97. Double doves were especially known for it. 2009 I guess you refer to the reemergence of MD after the big safferole bust in 2008 which led to the new precursors and methylone


Shit, apologies! Yeah, that's what I was referring to.

Exciting news; I spoke to my pill guy last night and the Manchester crew have put out a new press. Rainbow Drops. Expect a report next week!


----------



## ashtray girl

Josh said:


> Sold as 20mg but I know that's usually a lie, or that some might be 20 and some 10, but has anyone had these and fancy having a wild stab at how the dosage felt? Can't really guess from the  pillreports guy's story.



Not seen the red, but the white and the blue miffy pills in 2013/2014 were 15mg.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Treacle said:


> Shit, apologies! Yeah, that's what I was referring to.
> 
> Exciting news; I spoke to my pill guy last night and the Manchester crew have put out a new press. Rainbow Drops. Expect a report next week!



?about time too and hopefully the learnt if the microsofts were theirs. Look forward to hearing it bruv.


----------



## myeyesarered

Treacle said:


> You signed up just to say that? Seems a bit shifty. The UFOs were only about 120mgs, so pills with 190mg of that quality of MDMA would be insanely strong. Fuck it, I'll try them, if my guy gets them. If you're right, then thank you!
> 
> Just to add, the other Microsofts are incredibly weak. No more than 70mg, I'd say. If these are 190mg, with almost the same stamp, there's going to be a lot of people double dropping and ending up absolutely twisted. Seems silly to use the same name/stamp.



Ahaha I didn't sign up just to say that. They are advertised as that, would reckon they'd be a similar strength to nintendos/pastels though so not 190mg but seen as the first microsofts were advertised as 170mg and where nowhere near that they can't advertise they are weaker. Had an instagam + red ferrari and orange corona/crown since I last commented, rather enjoyed the instagram for a dutch pill but thought the crowns and ferarris were bang average.


----------



## LucyP

Treacle said:


> Shit, apologies! Yeah, that's what I was referring to.
> 
> Exciting news; I spoke to my pill guy last night and the Manchester crew have put out a new press. Rainbow Drops. Expect a report next week!



Took a punt on these without realizing they were Manchester crew! Won't be testing for a while but will report back when do.


----------



## Solumon

hello everyone, i am about to take some Black Dom Perignon, never met these ones and don't know what to expect. Does anyone here have past experience with these ones? I thought asking here as i can't find any information about them.


----------



## chojek

Mates have had the Doms in all  colours and say they're similar to the Red UPS, which I think are fucking brilliant!


----------



## MiniNapalm

I've heard that the black are 185 - 200mg (there was a Dutch test result of 187mg).


----------



## Solumon

thank you guys, i guess i will return with a full "review" after this night. )


----------



## SmokingAces

Has anyone actually had good MDMA lately? Just curious last I had was lacking, friends say this is now often the case. Whereas with pills you can kind of go by online reports which ones have the magic.

Lucky for me still have 5 blue diamonds/nipples. Think they are still around locally too in abundance. Lots and lots of mandy too but prices locally even are so stupidly cheap makes me assume the worst


----------



## Acid4Blood

~100mg MDMA. Very clean.






~100mg MDMA. Clean.


----------



## SmokingAces

Both those are made with Dutch mdma man, do we think all this could be entirely dose related? It's weird because I've had halves of the mega strong 220mg pills and not thought much but most of the 120-140mg ones have been decent enough, those blue diamond shaped ones exactly like pink diamonds 4 years ago are great though, as were the UFO's.


----------



## Grassman

The 2 best I've had recently have both been Dutch. Lions and AP's


----------



## MiniNapalm

Sidnafilisevil said:


> Has anyone actually had good MDMA lately? Just curious last I had was lacking, friends say this is now often the case. Whereas with pills you can kind of go by online reports which ones have the magic.
> 
> Lucky for me still have 5 blue diamonds/nipples. Think they are still around locally too in abundance. Lots and lots of mandy too but prices locally even are so stupidly cheap makes me assume the worst



Unfortunately not - have tried multiple different batches (clear, white, brown) and they've all been really mongy.

Had purple androids last weekend and they were really good - empathy, euphoria, energy and little or no comedown, in comparison to some Dutch pills. My dealer reckons they could be made in the UK (I know the press is widely available), but who knows? Have just got yellow androids as the replacement but they look quite different - longer and thinner (a'la the mitzies from 98), indented rather than outdented and no break line. They test fine, so will take them in a few weeks time and report back ?


----------



## growit&smokeit

http://thetab.com/2015/08/11/police-warn-against-deadly-rolls-royce-pills-49225

Shit these look like the ones I took about 4 weeks ago. They seemed pretty shit but not dangerous, I only took 1.5 in halfs though. did have a weird stab of kidney pains when they kicked in though. My source was very reputable by all acounts too. Should get another test kit. Won't be taking the rest without testing them anyway.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

I reckon they are wide dosed. Mate did a half (he is really low tolerance) felt nothing then took another half a week later from same press but a new pill and was wasted.


----------



## Treacle

Sidnafilisevil said:


> Both those are made with Dutch mdma man, do we think all this could be entirely dose related? It's weird because I've had halves of the mega strong 220mg pills and not thought much but most of the 120-140mg ones have been decent enough, those blue diamond shaped ones exactly like pink diamonds 4 years ago are great though, as were the UFO's.


Exactly. I don't think it's any coincidence that the shitty Dutch pills have huge amounts of MDMA in them (up to 300mg), but the decent pills have about 120mg in them. They need to put that much MDMA into a Dutch pill, because it's shit. I've had half a Dutch pill, and felt nothing. If I took two UFOs, or another pill containing magical MDMA, I'd be on the floor, hugging it. The Dutch Lions are excellent, however. It's obvious that they've made the MDMA the right way. My mate said that they were better than her first pill (red Chupa Chups) and better than UFOs and All-Stars. Someone in the Netherlands has paid attention to what people are saying, and knocked out some amazing MDMA.

As I said, I'll be trying the Rainbow Drops next week, and I also think that the Manchester pressers read this thread and will have pressed something even better than UFOs. If so, thank you! Can't wait to try them. If I know that a pill has come from them, I don't even need to care about testing it. Nine times out of ten, it's going to be incredible, or, even in the shocking case of Microsofts, they're still going to be clean...


----------



## bogman

Here you go Treacle, just the way you like them http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...arnungen_PDF_2015/MDMA+MDA_September_2015.pdf


----------



## Treacle

Oh, fuck me, I need to track these down! I'm sure plenty of other people will want these. So, Dutch pressers are now including proper MDMA and also MDA in their pills?! It's like Christmas.


----------



## BlueBull

bogman said:


> Here you go Treacle, just the way you like them http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...arnungen_PDF_2015/MDMA+MDA_September_2015.pdf


Niiiiiiiice :D


----------



## chojek

bogman said:


> Here you go Treacle, just the way you like them http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...arnungen_PDF_2015/MDMA+MDA_September_2015.pdf


The Holy Grail!! I feel like screaming in excitement. Hopefully this will be the start of a new trend.


----------



## Acid4Blood

fuck me. thats a great ratio MDMA:MDA. Bout the same dose as the double stamped peanut MnMs from 2002. my mouth is actually waterin!  

Where be these Toyotas?! 
Really fucking want!

On another note...






Cheeky Monkeys - ~120mg MDMA. Clean.

(shitty pic - it's a monkey eating a banana)


----------



## Grassman

Anyone tried rainbow drops yet?


----------



## chojek

Acid4Blood said:


> fuck me. thats a great ratio MDMA:MDA. Bout the same dose as the double stamped peanut MnMs from 2002. my mouth is actually waterin!
> 
> Where be these Toyotas?!
> Really fucking want!
> 
> On another note...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeky Monkeys - ~120mg MDMA. Clean.
> 
> (shitty pic - it's a monkey eating a banana)


I've had those Cheeky Monkeys. Absolutely fantastic pills, lovey and energetic.


----------



## Septonn

Treacle said:


> Oh, fuck me, I need to track these down! I'm sure plenty of other people will want these. So, Dutch pressers are now including proper MDMA and also MDA in their pills?! It's like Christmas.



Pills were tested in Bern, which is far from NL. I've not seen these pills here yet, so highly doubt they are Dutch. 
However, a lab was raided just last week here in NL where they DID in fact find a sizable quantity of MDA as well as a lot of MDMA so who knows..


----------



## Psilocydustbin

Acid4Blood said:


> fuck me. thats a great ratio MDMA:MDA. Bout the same dose as the double stamped peanut MnMs from 2002. my mouth is actually waterin!



Accidentally double dropped those at Gatecrasher NEC around that time...melted! Amazing pills. Remember there being Heinekens and Playstations around that time that were similar looking and same great effects!


----------



## bogman

Another MDMA/MDA pill but think this one is for kids  http://www.drogenarbeitz6.at/substa...-innsbruck-xtc-tablette-mit-mdma-und-mda.html


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FFKLBvXrb-I if you never heard this take a listen - who rushed me?e rushed me. Gets me so I don't know what I'm doing


----------



## Limey

I just got some more orange Teslas. I think the presser has made a new batch which aren't as good. Marquis took about 10-20 seconds to react too which seems odd. I would be weary about ordering any more of these. I got a nice buzz, but it was definitely lacking the euphoric magic that the Teslas from 6 months ago had. Another friend split half with a mate. He barely felt anything from it (however he was coked up) yet his mate was completely wrecked, having trouble standing and kept slurring at me "bro I'm so fucked up" 
Snapchats have now replaced the orange Teslas, however I thought they were shit. 

Shame really because the orange Teslas were promising, they weren't quite as good as the original mitzubishes though (will anything ever be - sigh !)
Other Dutch presses I thought were rubbish were red UPS, yellow Warner brothers, Heineken's. From glowing reports on these presses it makes me wonder if lower dosed copycats have been made of those presses and I was just very unlucky. 

Surprisingly some of the lower dosed euro beans like green grenades and green strawberries weren't too bad.

I'm going to be trying the rainbow drops soon. I thought the Dutch pastels were ok and definitely clean, but I needed two or three to get where I wanted to be. Hopefully the rainbows will be on par with the ufos (which I couldn't get hold of and feel like I missed out big time)


----------



## BlueBull

Limey said:


> I just got some more orange Teslas. I think the presser has made a new batch which aren't as good. Marquis took about 10-20 seconds to react too which seems odd. I would be weary about ordering any more of these. I got a nice buzz, but it was definitely lacking the euphoric magic that the Teslas from 6 months ago had. Another friend split half with a mate. He barely felt anything from it (however he was coked up) yet his mate was completely wrecked, having trouble standing and kept slurring at me "bro I'm so fucked up"
> Snapchats have now replaced the orange Teslas, however I thought they were shit.
> 
> Shame really because the orange Teslas were promising, they weren't quite as good as the original mitzubishes though (will anything ever be - sigh !)
> Other Dutch presses I thought were rubbish were red UPS, yellow Warner brothers, Heineken's. From glowing reports on these presses it makes me wonder if lower dosed copycats have been made of those presses and I was just very unlucky.
> 
> Surprisingly some of the lower dosed euro beans like green grenades and green strawberries weren't too bad.
> 
> I'm going to be trying the rainbow drops soon. I thought the Dutch pastels were ok and definitely clean, but I needed two or three to get where I wanted to be. Hopefully the rainbows will be on par with the ufos (which I couldn't get hold of and feel like I missed out big time)


How old is your marquis test? If it's still good, 10-20seconds can be considered a negative result. If there's any MDMA in there, it's just a tiny amount, not enough even to fool a testkit. Even very low-dosed pills should start reacting within 5 seconds at most. I'd be careful, perhaps test with a full battery of reagents to be sure? Could be a copycat


----------



## Treacle

Acid4Blood said:


> fuck me. thats a great ratio MDMA:MDA. Bout the same dose as the double stamped peanut MnMs from 2002. my mouth is actually waterin!


I'm pretty sure they were tested at about 90mg of MDMA, the same as double stamped Coca-Colas and Red Bulls. They were very good pills, though. I suppose it's possible there were a couple of batches, but they were good, no matter what was in them.


----------



## oui

Anyone got a picture of the rainbow drops yet?


----------



## Acid4Blood

Psilocydustbin said:


> Accidentally double dropped those at Gatecrasher NEC around that time...melted! Amazing pills. Remember there being Heinekens and Playstations around that time that were similar looking and same great effects!



You're right but I got the year wrong! Pretty sure it was 2004. & yeah both blue & white Playstations & Heineken Stars were about at that time too. Along with both pink & white love hearts (heart shaped).



			
				Trecale said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure they were tested at about 90mg of MDMA, the same as double stamped Coca-Colas and Red Bulls. They were very good pills, though. I suppose it's possible there were a couple of batches, but they were good, no matter what was in them.



Very possible. I remember trippin balls on them but i was also doing alot of acid at the time so maybe my memory is confused & I just assumed MDA when I was actually candyflippin. 
& yeah the year was 2004 i think.
Different batches is possible too tho i suppose. I distinctly remember people ranting about the MDA content of the blue playstations in 2004 when the batch I got was purely MDMA. Also those star shaped pills from ~2005, reported as MDA but we only got an MDMA batch on this side of the pond!
Altho I do remember MDA black speckled mitsubishis from 2002. Was seein giraffes, hippos, rhinos, lions all over the festival site! :D
Also snowballs (some with a dot, some without) from 2001 & also Rolls Royces a few years later. Fond MDA memories!


----------



## Treacle

Yeah, I believe it was 2004. I also remember the black speckled Mitsis, even though I never had one. People were tripping their tits off! A mate saw a watering can run across the garden. Haha. The round, heart stamped pills with 90mg of MDMA and 50mg of MDA were one of the best pills, ever. The heart shaped ones were brilliant, as well. Ah, the memories...


----------



## Limey

BlueBull said:


> How old is your marquis test? If it's still god, 10-20seconds can be considered a negative result. If there's any MDMA in there, it's just a tiny amount, not enough even to fool a testkit. Even very low-dosed pills should start reacting within 5 seconds at most. I'd be careful, perhaps test with a full battery of reagents to be sure? Could be a copycat



It's about 6 months old. Maybe I should invest in a full test kit. 
In fact all the pills I've tested recently have had similar weakish reactions, reputable presses too, surely they can't always be copycats or I've just been very unlucky. 
The pills are slow to react but the end result is always a dark blue/black ink puddle. I also usually just break off the tiniest amount, so maybe what I'm testing is sometimes mostly filler. 

Seems like a damn good waste of MDMA to make batches of 20mg pills.


----------



## Cami187

I have 10 rainbow drop pills in my possession. I've a session planned with my friend tomorrow with some 4mmc so when I get a good chance to try them I'll drop a little report on how it worked out


----------



## Treacle

Excellent. I'm trying them next week, so a report would be nice, beforehand. It's been a while since their last press, so I'm expecting these to be cracking, and their best yet.


----------



## BlueBull

Limey said:


> It's about 6 months old. Maybe I should invest in a full test kit.
> In fact all the pills I've tested recently have had similar weakish reactions, reputable presses too, surely they can't always be copycats or I've just been very unlucky.
> The pills are slow to react but the end result is always a dark blue/black ink puddle. I also usually just break off the tiniest amount, so maybe what I'm testing is sometimes mostly filler.
> 
> Seems like a damn good waste of MDMA to make batches of 20mg pills.


In that case your marquis almost certainly went bad. When that happens, the reaction gets slower and slower like you describe. Not 100% sure but I'd invest in a new one yeah, the weaker the reaction, the less likely you will be able to spot adulterants


----------



## MiniNapalm

Cami187 said:


> I have 10 rainbow drop pills in my possession. I've a session planned with my friend tomorrow with some 4mmc so when I get a good chance to try them I'll drop a little report on how it worked out



Any chance you could post a pic? Cheers ?


----------



## Cami187

MiniNapalm said:


> Any chance you could post a pic? Cheers ?


 I'm currently at work but Yeh I'll get some photos uploaded tomorrow


----------



## oui

Are they different colours / do the fit the form of their presses? The name would lead me to believe they're different colours.


----------



## LucyP

oui said:


> Are they different colours / do the fit the form of their presses? The name would lead me to believe they're different colours.



Yes different colours and pretty small. Husband testing next weekend so will ask for feedback


----------



## MiniNapalm

Cami187 said:


> I'm currently at work but Yeh I'll get some photos uploaded tomorrow



Nice one ?


----------



## Limey

I know people say regardless of synth the end product is MDMA. 
However all the Dutch beans and some UK ones (pastels) definitely feel a lot milder than the mid 90s ones like playboys (which were tested at 140mg and blew my head off !!!) Also on the new pills my pupils are normal size, whereas on a 97  mitzubishi they would be like flying saucers. 
On the plus side new pills don't have much comedown at all, whereas back in the day it would take a week to recover.


----------



## ScotchMist

Josh said:


> Well they're not mdma but they are pills. Has anyone seen these red miffy 2c-b pills about? I've got my hands on a couple and they're really nicely pressed (like, "break up before consuming" well) and seem legit (I'll put a bit in a marquis test kit before I take any) according to this:
> 
> www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33795
> 
> Sold as 20mg but I know that's usually a lie, or that some might be 20 and some 10, but has anyone had these and fancy having a wild stab at how the dosage felt? Can't really guess from the  pillreports guy's story.



I've had those Josh. Definitely not 20mg, at least not the ones I had. Stab in the dark I'd say 10mg. I found 3 to be a decent dose. Obviously yours may be another batch and be dosed higher so if you've enough to spare, maybe drop one on a quiet night in to gauge the dose. 

I know 2cb is fairly forgiving but if they are 20mg and you follow my 3 advice then 60mg in the wrong environment my be a tad uncomfortable.


----------



## oui

Rainbow Drop reports / pictures?


----------



## bogman

25I- NBOMe in a pill  https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3774


----------



## BlueBull

bogman said:


> 25I- NBOMe in a pill  https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3774


Damn, there are legit yellow grenades out there too. That is seriously fucked up, I hope this doesn't end up killing someone but the chances are high

Perhaps a warning thread in EADD too? They usually sticky these kinds of threads so the warning would reach more people


----------



## Limey

I thought NBomes were inactive orally and had to be taken sublingually?


----------



## Josh

ScotchMist said:


> I've had those Josh. Definitely not 20mg, at least not the ones I had. Stab in the dark I'd say 10mg. I found 3 to be a decent dose. Obviously yours may be another batch and be dosed higher so if you've enough to spare, maybe drop one on a quiet night in to gauge the dose.
> 
> I know 2cb is fairly forgiving but if they are 20mg and you follow my 3 advice then 60mg in the wrong environment my be a tad uncomfortable.



Cheers dude. I have three but can get more if they're decent. Will give them a go at the weekend I think :D


----------



## oui

NEED to find out if these Rainbow Drops are up to scratch!


----------



## SmokingAces

Think I've found what a few people I know are saying is really good MDMA. I can get those rainbow drops too but the guy selling them doesn't seem so reliable just now. Anyone tried them yet? I'm tempted to still take a punt and buy a few. People are still saying the UFO's were better than those blue diamonds/nipples which are no longer about. But I'm hearing a couple people say this MDMA is the best in 20 years etc. We'll see, with drugs these days I'm a skeptic


----------



## Limey

I'm trying the ufos, and if those don't do the job i'm quitting until someone can guarantee they have top notch mdma. 

Funnily enough all the higher dosed dutch pressed pills i've tried like Heinekens and UPS have been garbage, but the lower dosed ones like strawberries and green grenades were really nice - Verdict - probably better quality mdma in those !!! 

I've had American pressed pills like pokeballs - unfortunately they are just too week and probably only contain about 40-50mg of mdma, however the quality of mdma in them is very good. 2.5 pokeballs felt great, but one barely did a thing. However, waste of money. I don't understand why they can't put 100 mg in them? 
American synthed mdma seems to be better quality in my experience than the dutch stuff.


----------



## Limey

Treacle said:


> Excellent. I'm trying them next week, so a report would be nice, beforehand. It's been a while since their last press, so I'm expecting these to be cracking, and their best yet.



Wasn't their last press (Microsofts) Mediocre at best? Hopefully these are much better and on par with the UFO's. 
The pastels were ok but my guess is they only contained about 80mg as I needed 1.5 to feel much. Not bad though.


----------



## Cami187

sorry for the late reply with the pic. Had a lot on past few days


----------



## oui

Cami187 said:


> sorry for the late reply with the pic. Had a lot on past few days



Nice - same kind of colours as the UFO's! How where they?


----------



## chojek

^^^ That's pornograohy right there!!^^^^

I just got a Green Harley Davidson. Beautiful looking pill, thick as hell, white chunks everywhere. Anyone that can vouch for the quality of md in these? Supposedly better than Dutch Lions?


----------



## Cami187

oui said:


> Nice - same kind of colours as the UFO's! How where they?


Yet to try, need to plan when I do pills due to the come down but I'll be sure to pop back in and leave a little report in here. There quite small in size not sure if you can see in the picture should of put them against something for comparison.


----------



## oui

Ah right cool. Just waiting on a report before I stock up


----------



## SmokingAces

That's the exact same rainbow drops I've been offered £5 each if you buy 5. Worth giving a go?

The promise of good MDMA seems to have come through, picked up 5grams earlier on, £25 each. Supposedly of Dutch origin but it's not like any MDMA I've seen in a long time, made up of small pebbles varying in colour, smells of safrass. I've been told if I'm not happy with this after EZ testing and someone trying it I can even have my money back. Same dude that was selling those blue nipples which were also really good MDMA, he had the Dutch Lions at one point too. People have tried it who have tried the UFO's and agreed this sources stuff is excellent.

I've been busy at Martial Arts but I came home cracked open the jar of weed and smoked some, one beer and dropped 75mg, followed by another 75mg half an hour apart. I'm just messing around with tunes but needed to know if it's good stuff for the weekend as got a big get together planned. It smelt and looked like the pre drought MDMA I was getting and nothing like the lacking Dutch stuff. I'll report back if it's worth writing home about. I have a feeling it will be


----------



## Tec

To wait for Raindrop feedback or stock up on them in case they disappear in a flash like the UFOs did. 

Mmmmm


----------



## SilentRoller

> The promise of good MDMA seems to have come through, picked up 5grams earlier on, £25 each. Supposedly of Dutch origin but it's not like any MDMA I've seen in a long time, made up of small pebbles varying in colour, smells of safrass



This sounds similar to the MD I picked up a few weeks ago. It did the job, but I found it lacked empathy and was quite clearheaded (despite getting me fucked).

Let me know how it went for you


----------



## Grassman

Tec, I would wait mate, I thought the pastels were poor, and the microsofts, their last two batches


----------



## Treacle

I'm trying Rainbow Drops tonight. Will let you know tomorrow. I'm hoping they've learnt from the Microsoft incident. They look to be back to the UFO colours, so I'm hopeful!


----------



## oui

Just got a few of them myself, wont be trying until next weekend so reports on strength will be good. I have good faith that these will be sweet, even if its the same quality of MDMA as the Microsofts but more of it I will be happy! The dream is to be as good as the Ninja Turtles!


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Hope u had a good one treacle.


----------



## EmDeeExEx

Can't be getting into the MDMA is MDMA argument, but what I will say is that I had the UFOs for Glastonbury this year and even though I had the empathy/chattiness etc. that seems to be common with the UK presses, I was a bit monged and jelly-legged on the come-up. 

This aside, I've encountered some MD that's almost white in colour with an extremely faint green tinge. Marquis and Mandelin tests passed easily. Also stinks of safrole... identical smell to the UFOs actually.. oh soo sweet on the nose. Not sure when I'll have the next opportunity to try it however. Just wondering if anyone's encountered this safrole-smelling white MD? If so, what was the experience like?


----------



## SilentRoller

> Just wondering if anyone's encountered this safrole-smelling white MD? If so, what was the experience like?



I have exactly the same MD as this at the moment. In my experience, it seemed very clearheaded and a lot more stimmy. Don't get me wrong, I was still mashed but I didn't really realise how fucked I was due to the stimmy nature of the MD.


----------



## ColtDan

Just used a test kit on some crystal MD.. fizzed and smoked and straight to black. much more of a reaction than other batches ive tested recently. might give it a try soon


----------



## Treacle

Well, Rainbow Drops seemed pretty good. Possibly slightly weaker than UFOs, but the same quality. I've been taking quite a lot of speed, and that's definitely affected my last few experiences, even with Dutch lions. They seem like another decent press, anyway. Munch away!


----------



## breaks99

Treacle said:


> Well, Rainbow Drops seemed pretty good. Possibly slightly weaker than UFOs, but the same quality. I've been taking quite a lot of speed, and that's definitely affected my last few experiences, even with Dutch lions. They seem like another decent press, anyway. Munch away!



Top news, i'll grab some now when i'm through my lions!!


----------



## gusmeer

Can anyone vouch for the purple androids that are around at the moment? I've heard good things but other opinions would be good.


----------



## bogman

Dodgy Superman pills all over Spain http://energycontrol.org/analisis-de-sustancias/resultados/alertas.html


----------



## Mooley

Been offered some black Dom perignons, has anyone tried them or any feedback on them? ta


----------



## Treacle

Those Superman pills look disgusting! It seems there's a lot of PMMA about, but not much PMA. Is PMMA made accidentally, when someone tries to make MDMA, and PMA when they're going for MDA, I wonder?


----------



## Acid4Blood

^ Thats the theory.


----------



## Treacle

How can so many 'chemists' get the precursors wrong and just assume it's right? Unless they're sold the wrong precursor, by twats, of course... I'd like to believe that all these PMMA pills are accidentally made, but surely they'd use a fucking test kit on their product.


----------



## ScotchMist

It's certainly no accident that they made it to market. When you're staring at kilos of useless crystals and a shit tonne of wasted precursor, I'd imagine all ethics go out the window and they want their money back from the investment.

As you say, I can't imagine for one second that they don't test the final product so these cunts know exactly what they're doing. 

Or for those who like a conspiracy, narco-terrorism...

Agreed, one ugly looking pill which I would launch straight in the bin. I wouldn't even test it.


----------



## PlayHard

majority of the dodgy pma/pmma pills are produced by chinese/viet gang's, who know exactly whats going on and where these pills will be sold. - mainly the UK is seem's


----------



## Fishface

Evidence?


----------



## MiniNapalm

gusmeer said:


> Can anyone vouch for the purple androids that are around at the moment? I've heard good things but other opinions would be good.



Yep - check out my post from a couple of pages back.


----------



## breaks99

So i finally got round to trying my dutch lions saturday night, bit of a strange one if honest, took about 11.15 and got a real nice gradual come up and after bout hour was flying, they felt great altho not much energy but put that down to a full un poss being a little too much in one go for me! But by 2am it was all over, id of expected them to peak a little longer if honest, was quite dissapointed. I know everyone else really enjoyed them so gonna give em another whirl in couple weeks and hopefully it was a one off, anyone else find them really good but a little short lived?


----------



## LucyP

Early report back from my husband on the rainbow drops suggests they're a winner. Took them on a second night of a festival after having Chupas the first. Says they were hands down better. Stock up!

EDIT: noticed a positive report on pillreports. Would link but on phone


----------



## oui

Treacle said:


> Well, Rainbow Drops seemed pretty good. Possibly slightly weaker than UFOs, but the same quality. I've been taking quite a lot of speed, and that's definitely affected my last few experiences, even with Dutch lions. They seem like another decent press, anyway. Munch away!



How strong do you reckon?


----------



## bogman

PlayHard said:


> majority of the dodgy pma/pmma pills are produced by chinese/viet gang's, who know exactly whats going on and where these pills will be sold. - mainly the UK is seem's



these came from Belgium http://www.thejournal.ie/ecstasy-tablets-dublin-1844822-Dec2014/


----------



## gusmeer

MiniNapalm said:


> Yep - check out my post from a couple of pages back.


 
Ah sound good then! Reckon 2 would do the job for a night out into the early morning?


----------



## SilentRoller

If the purple androids are anything like the green ones I had a few years back when they first came out, they will destroy you. Granted this was when my tolerance was lower, but I ate 3 throughout a night and can remember basically nothing apart from being drenched in sweat and shaking uncontrollably.

So yes, 2 will be enough. Depending on tolerance, I suggest dropping 1 and then dropping a half/whole one about 1.5/2 hrs later.


----------



## Cami187

oui said:


> How strong do you reckon?


Going on what a mate told me I've yet to try.  He said roughly about 170mg


----------



## gusmeer

SilentRoller said:


> If the purple androids are anything like the green ones I had a few years back when they first came out, they will destroy you. Granted this was when my tolerance was lower, but I ate 3 throughout a night and can remember basically nothing apart from being drenched in sweat and shaking uncontrollably.
> 
> So yes, 2 will be enough. Depending on tolerance, I suggest dropping 1 and then dropping a half/whole one about 1.5/2 hrs later.



Haha cheers man! 

Out of interest,can anyone tell me  if hallucinating on a large amount of MDMA a common thing? Previously when I done 2 pills(not androids) I saw a dog running around ,which on closer inspection was a woman's rucksack :/


----------



## SilentRoller

> Out of interest,can anyone tell me if hallucinating on a large amount of MDMA a common thing?



Yes it is. Towards the end of your roll when your serotonin receptors have been saturated, serotonin will spill over and start activating 5HT1A receptors which can cause visuals. I often find the visuals to be fairly sinister and often boardering on dellirum, rather than visuals you get when tripping. 

I remember looking at a door-frame that suddenly turned into a massive bee hive - I heard buzzing and everything. Bricks were shat...


----------



## gusmeer

SilentRoller said:


> Yes it is. Towards the end of your roll when your serotonin receptors have been saturated, serotonin will spill over and start activating 5HT1A receptors which can cause visuals. I often find the visuals to be fairly sinister and often boardering on dellirum, rather than visuals you get when tripping.
> 
> I remember looking at a door-frame that suddenly turned into a massive bee hive - I heard buzzing and everything. Bricks were shat...



That's reassuring ,was worried at the time that there was some weird in shit in the pills... Yeah I know what you mean about the sinister thing though,I remember being at the latter end of my roll and seeing my water bottle hover over to me while I was in bed :/


----------



## Treacle

Haha, yes, it's extremely common to hallucinate on higher doses.



Cami187 said:


> Going on what a mate told me I've yet to try.  He said roughly about 170mg


No way. About 120mg, I reckon, perhaps less. However, it's decent MDMA, so 120mg is enough to feel it and another half will get you there. If they were 170mg, they'd be very intense. The Turtles and UFOs were only about 120mg, and they were unreal.


----------



## growit&smokeit

SilentRoller said:


> Yes it is. Towards the end of your roll when your serotonin receptors have been saturated, serotonin will spill over and start activating 5HT1A receptors which can cause visuals. I often find the visuals to be fairly sinister and often boardering on dellirum, rather than visuals you get when tripping.
> 
> I remember looking at a door-frame that suddenly turned into a massive bee hive - I heard buzzing and everything. Bricks were shat...



I always thought it was because some of the MDMA gets metabolised to MDA. Not sure where I read that and could well be bollocks.


----------



## SilentRoller

> I always thought it was because some of the MDMA gets metabolised to MDA.



That's the rumor I keep hearing also, but the amount of MDMA metabolised into MDA is relatively small (around 7% ). Some people get hallucinations off as little as half a euro pill (100-120mg), which means that the amount of MDA produced is basically nothing.

What is more likely is that 5HT1a receptors are activated due to serotonin 'overflowing' from saturated receptors towards the end of the roll. Many people forget that MDMA is actually a psychedelic not just an empathogen. I also read somewhere that MDMA from a molecular point of view shares a similarity to mescaline which may or may not be true.


----------



## stoneredit

Hi I have some pink/off white ups pills has anyone tried these there a crumbly chalky texture with white speckles and have a sweet aniseed  smell to them. They don't look like the usual ups though because they were more solid. Thanks


----------



## bogman

Septembers results http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0915.pdf


----------



## Sadie

du sprichst Deutsch??


----------



## stereo mic

I've seen some blue Heisenberg's that claim to be MDA. Can anyone confirm or deny this.
I'll try getting my hands on 1 to test, I've got bottles of simons and robadope. Maybe send it to EcstasyData.


----------



## tolo

Dutch tulips... Very good pills... Probably the best Dutch pills I've had since the purple Nintendo 2.0's last year! Took 3 after a 2 month break and the first one absolutely floored me on the come up... Not too mongy though lots of energy and danced all night!


----------



## oui

Those tulips look to be the same colour as the Lions, could be from the same presser - if so, that sounds about right!


----------



## Treacle

SilentRoller said:


> That's the rumor I keep hearing also, but the amount of MDMA metabolised into MDA is relatively small (around 7% ). Some people get hallucinations off as little as half a euro pill (100-120mg), which means that the amount of MDA produced is basically nothing.
> 
> What is more likely is that 5HT1a receptors are activated due to serotonin 'overflowing' from saturated receptors towards the end of the roll. Many people forget that MDMA is actually a psychedelic not just an empathogen. I also read somewhere that MDMA from a molecular point of view shares a similarity to mescaline which may or may not be true.


There's nothing untrue about any of that. MDMA is metabolised into a small amount of MDA, which is why people end up tripping out, before they're totally down. One mate of mine hallucinates profusely, after a couple of pills, whilst no one else sees anything unusual. He's seemingly just very sensitive to the psychedelic aspect of MDMA. I'd kill for some proper MDMA/MDA pills, now. Surely, SOMEONE can make some pills full of magical MDMA and MDA! Then again, maybe MDA loses the magic, when it's not made right... I have no idea if MDA is MDA. I'd love to find out, though.


----------



## MiniNapalm

gusmeer said:


> Ah sound good then! Reckon 2 would do the job for a night out into the early morning?



It will depend on your usual dosage, tolerance etc but yes, I think a couple over a night should do the trick.


----------



## chojek

Any info on the blue party masks? People are saying they're more energetic than your usual Dutch pills.


----------



## Limey

chojek said:


> Any info on the blue party masks? People are saying they're more energetic than your usual Dutch pills.



Not sure about the blue ones, but the yellow party masks I had were fine. I'd guess about 100-130mg MDMA.
These are the ones I took. 

https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3629


----------



## SmokingAces

chojek said:


> Any info on the blue party masks? People are saying they're more energetic than your usual Dutch pills.



Pretty sure they contain amphetamine mate. Despite the yellow and pink ones being ok. 

Had some very high quality MDMA crystal for the first time in months and months at the weekend, everyone hugging and dancing. Tried IV'ing it too 125mg provided such a rush I don't remember anything for quite a while. Wouldn't advise doing this btw, only did it because we were already doing it with coke.


----------



## Limey

I think my tolerance is too high as the last few times I've rolled with 2-3 pills nothing much has happened (they tested ok too) now one school of thought is I've depleted all my serotonin and will have to wait another month before I can roll again. I have some rainbow drops, so tempted by that aniseed/licorice smell, mmmm. I suppose I should wait until Halloween and give the night even more of a kick with a hit of 2-cb. 
Speaking of MDMA/mda combos. Had some a few weeks ago that were supposedly dosed 50/50. Tested good, reeked of licorice. 
First one I tried I was already wasted on booze/weed but seemed to get very euphoric, was chatting to an old friend from UK for what seemed like forever. Felt dreamy but energized. However.. I fell asleep or past out. Woke up the next morning feeling fine. 
Took another the best day and barely felt a thing which didn't shock me but was a little bit disappointed. A friend later told me they were the best he's had since his early 90's club kid days in New York. 
There's quite a bit of MDA here and it's either white or a very dark brown coffee looking substance. I heard dirty, impure MDMA can look like this. I'm no scientist so excuse my ignorance on the topic, but you'd think white would be purer or less toxic.


----------



## Treacle

If you'd depleted all your serotonin, you'd be 1) depressed beyond belief, unable to even function and 2) dead.  Get a Rainbow Drop down your neck and feel that magic. I'm having one or two tonight, when I go out, then I'm due to do them again on Saturday, and I know they'll work just fine.


----------



## bogman

Dutch lab  busted http://www.omroepbrabant.nl/?news/2...est+professionele+labs+ooit+in+Nederland.aspx


----------



## benson7

Anyone tried the Hello Kitty pills?


----------



## BlueBull

*WARNING*: dangerous designer drug 'CMA' (amphetamine derivative) has been found in pills in Belgium (Antwerp region). Article in Dutch and picture here. The pills are yellow durex pills, rectangular in shape, stay clear! Druglijn is a drug information service sponsored by the government

Also:
New nespressos have come out, apart from the orange ones there are now also green ones. Made a report here. Will consume soon and report back. Guy I got them from says they are stronger than the black ones, so probably same as orange ones.

Picture (mandelin test on the right, mecke on the left, I was out of marquis). Put a black one at the bottom for comparison, they look identical


----------



## Treacle

A definite thumps-up for Rainbow Drops. Had them last night, and I also gave maybe six other people some. Some were first-timers, and others weren't. They went down amazingly, with people thanking me for sorting them out, because they were so good. I went to a club that's not really my cup of tea, but I had an amazing night. Met some new people, and had loads to say, and didn't even dream of sitting down, because I just wanted to dance. The Manchester crew strikes again.


----------



## PlayHard

the more you spout about this "crew" and there pill's - the more you sound like 1 of there lacky's. - never the less i will be testing these rainbow drop's tonight.


----------



## Treacle

Then you can tell me if you think I'm selling them, or if I'm genuinely chuffed.  I just want more people to experience such joys, that's all.


----------



## Grassman

How did you find the comedown? The report on PR says it was pretty bad


----------



## ColtDan

Treacle said:


> A definite thumps-up for Rainbow Drops. Had them last night, and I also gave maybe six other people some. Some were first-timers, and others weren't. They went down amazingly, with people thanking me for sorting them out, because they were so good. I went to a club that's not really my cup of tea, but I had an amazing night. Met some new people, and had loads to say, and didn't even dream of sitting down, because I just wanted to dance. The Manchester crew strikes again.



Exellent news


----------



## PlayHard

wel its fair to say double dropping these work nicely - just starting to feel the effects  on my way out now for a messy night ahead.


----------



## Limey

I really want to take the rainbow drops tonight, however it's only been two weeks since I last rolled. I was caning those Orange Teslas all summer, they worked pretty well and we're almost as good as old Skool pills. 
However, my tolerance built up, and the last time I took a two week break I barely felt anything off 2 blue Teslas and a snapchat (they tested good and one of my friends was rolling hard off just half) 
I doubt it will do me any halm talking one now, but I want to be able to feel the strong effects like I used to be able to. I'm sure double dropping would get me there, but I don't want to waste them. 
Maybe I'll wait until Halloween or maybe I'll bite the bullet. I'll let you know how it went if I drop. 
By the way, these tested perfectly with my Marquis and Mandelin reagents. I know that's no guarantee of impurities, however based in that and Treacles review I would drop these with confidence. 
Have a great weekend y'all


----------



## Limey

I just dropped 1.5 of these. Hopefully not too much. I had one under my tongue for about 5 mins until I got to the bar to swallow it with my drink. Got a nice rush already and starting to feel something ?


----------



## Treacle

I think I'm going to double drop them tonight (Saturday). It's been quite a while since I've done pills three times in the space of just over a week, but I reckon that'll absolutely floor me. They're only about 120mg, but 1.5 of them had me spannered, on Thursday. I've never really found that tolerance goes up, when I'm taking decent pills, even when I abused them, so I'll probably have a third glowing report tomorrow. I'm really not selling, I'm just fucking impressed that Manchester are better than Amsterdam at the MDMA game.

Grassman: Same as any other pill. Lethargy and generally just wanting to mong out, the next day, but nothing midweek. I don't take enough in one session to notice much during the week, any more. Friends yesterday said that they felt fine and had an amazing time, so...


----------



## breaks99

Treacle said:


> A definite thumps-up for Rainbow Drops. Had them last night, and I also gave maybe six other people some. Some were first-timers, and others weren't. They went down amazingly, with people thanking me for sorting them out, because they were so good. I went to a club that's not really my cup of tea, but I had an amazing night. Met some new people, and had loads to say, and didn't even dream of sitting down, because I just wanted to dance. The Manchester crew strikes again.





Treacle said:


> I think I'm going to double drop them tonight (Saturday). It's been quite a while since I've done pills three times in the space of just over a week, but I reckon that'll absolutely floor me. They're only about 120mg, but 1.5 of them had me spannered, on Thursday. I've never really found that tolerance goes up, when I'm taking decent pills, even when I abused them, so I'll probably have a third glowing report tomorrow. I'm really not selling, I'm just fucking impressed that Manchester are better than Amsterdam at the MDMA game.
> 
> Grassman: Same as any other pill. Lethargy and generally just wanting to mong out, the next day, but nothing midweek. I don't take enough in one session to notice much during the week, any more. Friends yesterday said that they felt fine and had an amazing time, so...



Buzzin these are decent, smarties, ninja turtles and ufo's have easily been my most enjoyable pills since started taking them again!!


----------



## chojek

I really enjoy reading your posts Treacle, mostly for your positivity. I too have had similar benders in Ibiza and I've always recovered just fine. The only thing that has probably been detrimental to recovering for me has been all the negativity that is regurgitated around the web. I just don't understand it and I am sick to death of reading about it. If you keep telling yourself you're brain dead and constantly reinforcing that negative feedback loop, then that's what you're going to believe. Adding more anxiety into our lives solves nothing.


----------



## The Kid

PlayHard said:


> the more you spout about this "crew" and there pill's - the more you sound like 1 of there lacky's. - never the less i will be testing these rainbow drop's tonight.



I think we all know Treacle ain't no "lacky "!


----------



## PlayHard

ahoy fellow gurners, chaps and unfortunete soul's who havent had there weekend taster of the rainbow drop's - these are decent, very enjoyable to say the least. 

The kiido - you think, and whos all? surely cant be speaking for the whole forum.. eat a drop and have a pokeybum wank of something familan'


----------



## SilentRoller

I'm skeptical about these rainbow drops you know. I feel that dropping 1.5 of them would just end up like 200mg+ of any other MDMA I have done. Sitting on the couch with my eyes rolling about with zero energy just melting.

I therefore have an issue. I'm attending a rave next week, and I have the choice of: Peach Dutch Lions, Yellow UPS, Red Nintendo 2.0's, Rolls Royce 2.0 and an Orange Dom Perignon. I'm not convinved it really makes an issue which one I drop but I'm going to ask anyway.


----------



## LucyP

SilentRoller said:


> I'm skeptical about these rainbow drops you know. I feel that dropping 1.5 of them would just end up like 200mg+ of any other MDMA I have done. Sitting on the couch with my eyes rolling about with zero energy just melting.
> 
> I therefore have an issue. I'm attending a rave next week, and I have the choice of: Peach Dutch Lions, Yellow UPS, Red Nintendo 2.0's, Rolls Royce 2.0 and an Orange Dom Perignon. I'm not convinved it really makes an issue which one I drop but I'm going to ask anyway.



Have you tried them? Just interested to see what you're basing this on


----------



## Grassman

Got for the peach lions, trust me


----------



## Treacle

Yeah, do go for the Dutch Lions. After my third experience on Rainbow Drops, with two other mates, we all concluded that they were 'missing something' (their words). I double dropped, and came up really hard, but the peak was disappointing. They seem to be good for going out, because they don't just mong you out, but I'm quite sure this is a new batch of MDMA. They're still better than most Dutch pills I've had, but they're not as good as UFOs. Damn shame.


----------



## flashbak1

Lions for sure! Dom's are nice too but maybe a bit heavy for a night out.


----------



## flashbak1

http://news.stv.tv/west-central/132...allum-teenager-dies-after-night-out-in-ibiza/


----------



## SilentRoller

Well Dutch lion for a first dose it is then! What is so good about them? I seem to hear a lot of praise about them on here. 

My plan for the rave is a dutch lion, followed by a dom perignon and perhaps half a nintendo. Yes I love to get wrecked on ocassion.

Has anyone used the rolls royce 2.0 pills? I heave them in white/really light green and they STINK of safrole.


----------



## Mooley

Think I'll give the rainbow drops a swerve, must be shite if people need to double drop........


----------



## Raasyvibe

Treacle said:


> A definite thumps-up for Rainbow Drops. Had them last night, and I also gave maybe six other people some. Some were first-timers, and others weren't. They went down amazingly, with people thanking me for sorting them out, because they were so good. I went to a club that's not really my cup of tea, but I had an amazing night. Met some new people, and had loads to say, and didn't even dream of sitting down, because I just wanted to dance. The Manchester crew strikes again.



Big upzzz the Manchester crew


----------



## Wenlock

A friend has bought me a ticket to a rave/walking dead thing that's happening in Bowlers. It's on Facebook and it looks absolutely tacky as fuck,has anyone been to anything similar, and if so, how was it. 

Cheers ladies


----------



## Limey

First time I took 2 rainbow drops (1.5 followed by half later) I got a nice buzz, but it just didn't have enough kick. 
2nd time I took one and felt nothing. I doubt they're 120mg to be honest (old Skool pills were 100-120mg and x3 potent) 
They're similar to the Dutch pastels. Clean though and not mongy.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Just got myself some red "supreme" as in the clothing label, seen them on a site but can't remember which, about the size of the RR 2.0, stamped with CP on the back a letter either side of the breakline, from the same presser as the orange teslas, yellow snap chats and green star bucks so should be good, one mate tried them out tonight, shall be ringing him tomorrow &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## ScotchMist

Treacle said:
			
		

> . I double dropped, and came up really hard, but the peak was disappointing. They seem to be good for going out, because they don't just mong you out, but I'm quite sure this is a new batch of MDMA.



Might that not be from the couple/few times you've used them this week? Had your mates not used in a while?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Treacle I know you don't follow the whole wait before rolling as you bounce back real quick but you appear to have dropped some seriously heroic pillage over the last few weeks bruv. I'm purely basing my assumption on going by your first report of whoooooosh then rather than less Magic a few days later? now to see if I can actually find any rainbows. Looks like 1 with a 2 hour wait followed by 1 would be the way to go. Peak extension and continuation.


----------



## Treacle

To the last two responses; the friends I did them with haven't dropped for weeks, and I said nothing to them about Rainbow Drops being inferior to past pills. These two friends have only taken pills for a year, and they've mainly done All-Stars, UFOs and Dutch Lions. They said that these weren't the same, and lacked what those other pills had. I thought it was just me, until they both said the same thing to me. It would explain why the Manchester lot put out pastels and the shitty Microsofts, then had a long break, because they'd ran out of their own MDMA. I'm certain that these contain inferior MDMA, but they're still nice enough to take. They're just missing that love... I believe this is because newer synths of MDMA don't make the brain release oxytocin, like safrole/PMK based pills do. The burst of serotonin, dopamine and noradrenaline forms a lot of the effects, but oxytocin is what causes the love and empathy.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Treacie said:
			
		

> I'm certain that these contain inferior MDMA, but they're still nice enough to take. They're just missing that love... I believe this is because newer synths of MDMA don't make the brain release oxytocin, like safrole/PMK based pills do. The burst of serotonin, dopamine and noradrenaline forms a lot of the effects, but oxytocin is what causes the love and empathy.



Furhter exposition, please.

I thought synthesised MDMA was simply synthesised MDMA? No good or bad versions, just a chemical?

Why would newer synths not release oxytocin? isn't it receptor 5-ht1 that causes love/empathy, and thats exactly what MDMA targets??


----------



## Tec

Raasyvibe said:


> Furhter exposition, please.
> 
> I thought synthesised MDMA was simply synthesised MDMA? No good or bad versions, just a chemical?
> 
> Why would newer synths not release oxytocin? isn't it receptor 5-ht1 that causes love/empathy, and thats exactly what MDMA targets??



There is no scientific study to find why this is the case, that's the simple answer.


----------



## PlayHard

as i said before, everything from the nintendo all stars to these rainbow drops have been pretty inconsistent in my eye's. friends enjoyed the UFO's the most


----------



## Treacle

Although, everything up until the All-Stars were consistent, for a good five years. Every batch got stronger, but they've now ruined that. When the All-Stars came out, they were amazing, then there was a weird change in the effects. The fact that they were around for a year or two suggests that more than one batch was made. The UFOs were the best, closely followed by Turtles. I'll try the Rainbow Drops again, after a bit of recovery and see what happens. I've got my eye on some Dutch Lions, which are insanely cheap, so I'm sure I'll have a few more things to say about those, as well.


----------



## SmokingAces

Funny watching Treacle get flamed so much here. He's probably the most credible member EADD has got on this subject atm. I've heard great things about all these pills and the Lions too. However have to say it's ridiculous how little care the Dutch manufactures appear to be taking in what they do now. I almost wonder would US or Canadian MDMA be better than Dutch stuff on the whole. I read Canada actually produces more than Holland these days. How true that is I dont know.


----------



## Treacle

That's nice of you to say, mate. I don't think think I'm being flamed, don't worry. This debate has been raging on for about five years, now. There's more people that disagree with the 'MDMA is MDMA' statement, than ever. Let's just hope we get back to proper MDMA/MDA pills. You'd think that after 14 years of taking pills, I'd be sick of them, but decent pills always hit the spot. I don't see any reason why I'd ever stop taking them. Other than the last week, I only really do them maybe once a month, or less, instead of at every available opportunity, like I used to. If anything, I'm a bit annoyed that it's turned me into an MDMA snob. 

Do any Dutch people complain about their pills lacking love and empathy? I'm not sure if we have many Dutch members...


----------



## BlueBull

Treacle said:


> That's nice of you to say, mate. I don't think think I'm being flamed, don't worry. This debate has been raging on for about five years, now. There's more people that disagree with the 'MDMA is MDMA' statement, than ever. Let's just hope we get back to proper MDMA/MDA pills. You'd think that after 14 years of taking pills, I'd be sick of them, but decent pills always hit the spot. I don't see any reason why I'd ever stop taking them. Other than the last week, I only really do them maybe once a month, or less, instead of at every available opportunity, like I used to. If anything, I'm a bit annoyed that it's turned me into an MDMA snob.
> 
> Do any Dutch people complain about their pills lacking love and empathy? I'm not sure if we have many Dutch members...


I'm Dutch, well Belgian but same language, culture and pills, and yeah, there's a lot of complaining about the Dutch pills here as well. Some of my friends have actually stopped taking MDMA because of this. Don't know what to make of it anymore myself


----------



## tolo

SilentRoller said:


> Well Dutch lion for a first dose it is then! What is so good about them? I seem to hear a lot of praise about them on here.
> 
> My plan for the rave is a dutch lion, followed by a dom perignon and perhaps half a nintendo. Yes I love to get wrecked on ocassion.
> 
> Has anyone used the rolls royce 2.0 pills? I heave them in white/really light green and they STINK of safrole.



Had the rolls Royce 2.0 light green over in Amsterdam back in April. Very nice pills they didn't mong me out too much. I wasn't able to find any reports on them afterwards though.


----------



## chojek

BlueBull said:


> I'm Dutch, well Belgian but same language, culture and pills, and yeah, there's a lot of complaining about the Dutch pills here as well. Some of my friends have actually stopped taking MDMA because of this. Don't know what to make of it anymore myself


All of my Dutch mates have moved onto 4-fmp because of this reason. 

 I'm also afraid to tell you that I found the Grey Nespresso to be super mongy. I wouldn't take one again even for free. This was after a long break too. I then had an Orange Owl 2 days later and it was super energetic and pretty magical. 1 week later I had a Silver Bar which was also mongy, but just five days later I had a Dutch Lion which blew everything out of the water. The setting for the Dutch Lion was the least exciting party too. 

MDMA is not just MDMA. Every pill I've had has a distinct feeling.


----------



## growit&smokeit

My hunch is that we put too much trust in labs and people who report lab results. I wouldn't be suprised if a lot of what is in pills and crystal turns out to be something like MDE instead of MDMA. It fits the profile of being mongy and short lived. I think the most tantelizing evidence to this is the different colour marquis turns to new MDMA (black) instead of the old MDMA (purply black). A interesting quote from Phikal

'The effects of MDE are similar in many ways to those of MDMA, but there are believable differences. The particular magic, and affective transference, does not appear to be there. There is a stoning intoxication, as there is with MDA, and there is a seemingly unrewarding aspect to the upping of the dosages, again similar to MDA, and the properties of unusually easy communication and positive self-viewing of MDMA seem to be absent.'

I can remember reading something about someone sending a known sample to wendios and they got it wrong.


----------



## breaks99

Pale blue Lions about now too supposedly bit lower dosed but same press!


----------



## Limey

My first pill in 94 was a PT (party timer/pete tong) - mdea. Pretty shit, felt like many of the Amsterdam pills - just a little bit mongy and spacey. 
Also, some research chemicals like 5-map test blue/black with Marquis 
Unfortunately I don't think Dutch lions are available to me, so I'm taking a break until something decent comes along.


----------



## Limey

chojek said:


> All of my Dutch mates have moved onto 4-fmp because of this reason



Looks like a good alternative from this video. May get some just to try once

http://youtu.be/k2WANt2dXcw 

I can get blue Dutch lions which are supposedly 50mg lower than the pink ones (150mg) anyone tried those? I'm tired of wasting money on shit pills though so I'll probably pass on them.


----------



## Treacle

Has anyone had the pink lions, which are twice the size of the peach ones, and supposedly 300mg? There's a price difference and they're being touted as being strong enough to take in halves. Someone selling lions also sells MDMA, which is ridiculously cheap and is apparently manufactured with PMK, rather than the new way. It's realistic to assume that it's the same MDMA that goes into the lions, further reinforcing the point that precursors are likely the issue.


----------



## chojek

The Dutch Lion I had was pink, and I took it all at once. Pure bliss.


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> Has anyone had the pink lions, which are twice the size of the peach ones, and supposedly 300mg? There's a price difference and they're being touted as being strong enough to take in halves. Someone selling lions also sells MDMA, which is ridiculously cheap and is apparently manufactured with PMK, rather than the new way. It's realistic to assume that it's the same MDMA that goes into the lions, further reinforcing the point that precursors are likely the issue.



Good MDMA pill wouldn't need to be 300mg.

PMK MDMA is almost as 'meh' as whatever they're using now, nice high but damned if it lasts longer than 2 hours even with a top up. This based purely off my subjective experiences and if the vendors I'm using actually speak the truth.

I wanted to stock up for winter but can't decide what to get. Raindrops are low dose and average high? Dose doesn't worry me, but if you're doing 1.5 the dose and it's still nothing special then I'll pass.

Lions? There's too many batches out, anyone got pictures of what they know is good?


----------



## Tec

Mooley said:


> Think I'll give the rainbow drops a swerve, must be shite if people need to double drop........



Can people swerve this mentality?

Who cares if you need 3, it's the quality if high that's important.


----------



## Mooley

Kinda contradicted yourself there Tec? I'm giving them a miss for the same reason you've just put in your last post.


----------



## Limey

Tec said:


> I wanted to stock up for winter but can't decide what to get. Raindrops are low dose and average high? Dose doesn't worry me, but if you're doing 1.5 the dose and it's still nothing special then I'll pass.
> 
> Lions? There's too many batches out, anyone got pictures of what they know is good?



Tec, if you enjoyed the pastels you'll like the raindrops, effects were very similar if not identical. I found both pills to be somewhat average, however they're good clean party pills and 2 will definitely get you there. 
If you can get Dutch lions though, that may be a better option.


----------



## Tec

Mooley said:


> Kinda contradicted yourself there Tec? I'm giving them a miss for the same reason you've just put in your last post.



Sorry I was being a bit dickish in my initial response. 

Anyway, I'm not contradicting myself there at all. Needing to double drop doesn't reflect at all on the quality of the MDMA inside, there could be pills that contain the best MDMA in the world... but if they're 50mg then you're not even going to feel it. If you need to double drop then fair enough, but once you're actually high... how is the experience?

Honestly I'd pay £20 for 1 good pill, so triple dropping a £5 pill if it's going to hit the spot isn't an issue.



Limey said:


> Tec, if you enjoyed the pastels you'll like the raindrops, effects were very similar if not identical. I found both pills to be somewhat average, however they're good clean party pills and 2 will definitely get you there.
> If you can get Dutch lions though, that may be a better option.



I did enjoy the Pastels, though was never able to visit them again under a different setting so can't give my complete praise to them (though I'm sure I did on here when I was high on them).

I can get Dutch Lions but am weary about the variants of them, I'll have to come back here with pictures.


----------



## Cami187

Tried rainbow drops last night. All in all not bad a bit on the weak side I haven't rolled in about 2 months but saying that last month was consuming 5g of 4-mmc not sure if there is a cross tolerence with mdma or not but defiantly didn't feel the first pill at all just tiny little flutters in my arms and legs 1 hour later dropped another and still wasn't feeling much so decided to hit the sheets and call it a night. 

Laid in bed and all of a sudden felt my self coming up loads of stimulation legs stretching like mad haha put earphones on and laid in the dark for about an hour just chilling very chilled out tbh lacked the loved up feeling a little bit but defiantly a nice pill. Saving the rest for new years I think. Anyone interested I'd say give them a go. Double drop and take another about 1 to 2 hours after. Stay safe


----------



## Fishface

Tec said:


> Needing to double drop doesn't reflect at all on the quality of the MDMA inside, there could be pills that contain the best MDMA in the world... but if they're 50mg then you're not even going to feel it. If you need to double drop then fair enough, but once you're actually high... how is the experience?
> 
> Honestly I'd pay £20 for 1 good pill, so triple dropping a £5 pill if it's going to hit the spot isn't an issue.



QFT is, I believe, the jive . . .


----------



## Treacle

Cami: 4-MMC and MDMA are very cross-tolerant. If you've recently had meph, then your pills will likely feel weaker and less special than they should.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

@ Treacle did you ever try the orange coloured rolls Royce without the 2.0 on reverse? They were fairly common around NW a couple months ago


----------



## Small_town_casual

Orange coloured? Had the lime green Orr of coloured ones, got about 5 saved and 2 peach lions and a blue Adidas cut out... Supremes and philipp plein's about at the minute... Also I tend to keep one of each I get hold of, probably about 40+ now


----------



## Treacle

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> @ Treacle did you ever try the orange coloured rolls Royce without the 2.0 on reverse? They were fairly common around NW a couple months ago


I didn't, no. I didn't come across them...


----------



## jonoUK

I had some right dodgy Mandy last night.

Was really speedy. It doesn't seem to be wearing off. I'm lying in bed with a heart rate of about 120 with the fear.

I need to relax


----------



## Sadie

Have you tried to eat? Slows things down especially if you eat things with tryptophan in them, Turkey, cheese, eggs, chilies. I know that's not as good as a benzo but food slows the body down as it needs to digest, tryptophans naturally induce sleep. Just an idea. I know all too well the inability to sleep. Stick on a shite but well known and liked movie and just chill. No need to worry, sleep will come my lovely.


----------



## jonoUK

I just whacked some toast down my throat. It's still on its way down my gullet.

That stuff is so weird. Like really strong caffeine. Horrible. I was on the verge of psychosis earlier I swear.


----------



## Treacle

Tec said:


> Good MDMA pill wouldn't need to be 300mg.


I know, that's why I said they're being sold as pills that you should break in half, unless you want to end up rolling about on the floor (not a bad thing, unless you're in public). I'm quite sure that pills from the original Mitzis onwards were synthesised from PMK, unless I'm getting it wrong. Also, even poor quality MDMA makes me feel high/different for a lot longer than two hours. After two hours, you should have another hour or two of peaking, before coming down. I know everyone is different, but two hours is ridiculous. I don't envy you. ?


----------



## BlueBull

I noticed something, or at least perhaps. I reported on some magical pills (green stars) I had a few pages back. A page or two back I reported on those green nespressos, which were the same old inferior roll and mongy like hell too, don't remember anything after 1 pill. Now A few comments back (on my cellphone now so bit hard to quote) somebody said something about the shift in marquis reaction to MDMA (purple earlier on vs. now black). I didn't notice this while testing, but I did notice exactly that on the mandelin test. Go look at the two reports I made on pillreports, the difference is very clearly visible, one first produced purple which then settled in a distinct purplish black, the other one a jet black without purple during or after the reaction. It isn't a matter of lighting, did the test in exactly the same spot under the same light and I instantly noticed those nespressos didn't have that purple colour the green stars produced, while I was doing the test. It's been ages since I had pills like that so only noticed the difference on my last test. Was doubting whether or not to point this out because I didn't want to stir up the whole debate again but meh, perhaps some good discussion will come out of it :D

*edit*
The nespresso report contains a higher-res pic, if anyone wants the same of the green star test, let me know, I'll upload the original pic


----------



## Treacle

I've been meaning to mention marquis, for a bit. Old pills used to turn purple, then ended up a very dark purple. They didn't go straight to jet-black (actually, I do seem to recall MDA turning the test black). It's been mentioned a couple of times, by others, but no explanation has been given. Surely, if the marquis is reacting differently, it's just further evidence that the new stuff isn't the same.


----------



## PlayHard

its been clear for some time the new stuff has'nt been the same, yes we are getting some half decent pills here and there but they havent been the same since the major drought some year's ago when alot of the main places producing were wiped out of safrole no? people have debated over & over. we will probily never get down to whats going on / what is what.  8(  1 

heres something for you to debate - where were the mdma/mda combo pills been produced back in the early 2000s onwards before the drought? around 2005.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

I started this debate  x years ago. Treacle knows where Im at. And so did Evad.

Anyone who's been taking pills from day one knows when it all changed. We don't need science to confirm anything.

The biggest bullshit line ever was MDMA is MDMA is MDMA.

Grow some more safrole Cambodia Kthx.


----------



## PlayHard

you got it in 1 stoney - cmon cambodia!


----------



## ScotchMist

I reckon the last time I felt everything you should expect from mdma was around 2001/2... The closest I probably got since then was with the orange Q's, those blue Iron Crosses weren't too bad but they still wasn't ticking all the boxes. 

Just a hunch, maybe the rise in PM(M)A which was pretty unheard of until a 2+ years ago is down to the new synth route and precursors.. Another lose for prohibition and the strict watch on saffrole, even if it's isn't the cause of PMMA it is definitely the cause of these shite pills due to the cost and risk with importing saffrole..


----------



## chojek

BlueBull said:


> I noticed something, or at least perhaps. I reported on some magical pills (green stars) I had a few pages back. A page or two back I reported on those green nespressos, which were the same old inferior roll and mongy like hell too, don't remember anything after 1 pill. Now A few comments back (on my cellphone now so bit hard to quote) somebody said something about the shift in marquis reaction to MDMA (purple earlier on vs. now black). I didn't notice this while testing, but I did notice exactly that on the mandelin test. Go look at the two reports I made on pillreports, the difference is very clearly visible, one first produced purple which then settled in a distinct purplish black, the other one a jet black without purple during or after the reaction. It isn't a matter of lighting, did the test in exactly the same spot under the same light and I instantly noticed those nespressos didn't have that purple colour the green stars produced, while I was doing the test. It's been ages since I had pills like that so only noticed the difference on my last test. Was doubting whether or not to point this out because I didn't want to stir up the whole debate again but meh, perhaps some good discussion will come out of it :D
> 
> *edit*
> The nespresso report contains a higher-res pic, if anyone wants the same of the green star test, let me know, I'll upload the original pic


Not to tell you I told you so, but more evidence that we can subjectively use to agree upon on what constitutes a mongy pill. Another guy also mentioned how mongy the Nespressos were. I wouldn't even take one again for free. 

Bring back the safrole! It's almost as if world governments are scared about people experiencing empathy and love for one another. They'd much rather have us killing each other in never ending useless wars for their hidden money making agendas.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Treacle said:


> I didn't, no. I didn't come across them...



They are pretty damn good but also strange. Does seems to vary between pills. Take half one night and not much, half another and boom. Full one always gets you but it's very intense on the up. I've been dropping as you know since 90 and it's pretty damn close to what I deem as the experience I always associate, although I did lose some empathy from over indulgence and the fact I know what to expect these days.

When you hit a good one its absolute classic experience very heavy come up (intense but enjoyable then plateau giving plenty of energy some empathy and length (1.5 and it will be enough for a 7 hr session if you hit a good dosed one). Even at half most people I've spoken to get eye wiggles through the up and peak. Usually I and they only get eye wiggles at high dose on a subsequent drop, I can only describe as dove territory of the early nineties, but Marquis reaction is weird. It's black to purple! You can actually see chunks of white in them. If you isolate the white chunk then the marquis goes nuts. I can see why they vary so much. If you crush one some have far more big white chunks than others. I'm presuming the presser didn't crush to consistent powder MD before adding to the mix. 

They were reported as "toxic " Government source but no reasoning as to content why they deem toxic. Usually means high dose rather than pmma but then at the same time they report a Louis Vuitton and UPS as high so very strange.

Baggie stinks of liquorice aniseed.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

"Dove territory of the early nineties"


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Yep. Typically doves would be very intense first hr after come up, mongy hug puddles eye wiggles, floating then the plateau just 4 hrs of energy and love. Was always the same go to a rave and everyone was pretty much on doves so the first couple of hrs was a messy time with loads of sitters, classic line from the MC stop rush a minute. pills ive tried now are either a gradual climb up IE Allstars and an energetic plateau fast down and you need at least one or in my case 1.5 to get going. Or it's just monged out mess from first to last with no real wish to dance your tits off.


----------



## chojek

I love you all!!! Orange Tealas are the best of all time. I'm still buzzing. I used to need 2 pills 6 weeks ago after Ibiza, so I started taking Piracetam and St. John's wort. It's reset my tolerance, a full one was almost too much and a 3 hour high. Tonight felt like the first time on mdma all over again. 

Piracetam works!!!


----------



## BlueBull

chojek said:


> I love you all!!! Orange Tealas are the best of all time. I'm still buzzing. I used to need 2 pills 6 weeks ago after Ibiza, so I started taking Piracetam and St. John's wort. It's reset my tolerance, a full one was almost too much and a 3 hour high. Tonight felt like the first time on mdma all over again.
> 
> Piracetam works!!!


Nice  good to hear you're having fun, enjoy man! Lets see if I can find some of those teslas


----------



## Bare_head

i hate the scene and how its become, i have a yellow rolls royce here without the (r) on the back, i remember them being soooo good, im scared to take this after the reports of orange rolls royce containing pma, any reports on the yellow ones being dodgey now?  my mate just got some red/ pink hearts for 2.50 a peice, im worried they aint what he thinks  anyone heard of hearts in like forever?


----------



## SmokingAces

Cross post from another thread. All this MDMA is not just MDMA stuff is true. It's not. But there are a lack of things being considered.

Remember MDMA is one of the drugs you *want* to be racemic. It's not like methamphetamine or ketamine, where you want it to be only the positive isomer.
The quality of the cook, sure washing drugs at the end will make them purer. But I get the feeling with the sheer amount of drugs these days, that the guys making them are probably not so qualified as they were in the 90's and before. Things like timing and temperatures are a massive factor in the end product.

There is very good MDMA still being pumped out of the Netherlands. I got some the other day through a friend, it's almost white. I've not tried it yet, but somehow I don't think it is so simple as to say "the manc crew makes the best MDMA". I am a believer there is something to the reaction to the marquis kit.


----------



## chojek

Well if you look at this report on the Orange Tesla, you can see the results go from purple to black. 

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35210


The amount of energy and love on these pills is insane. I can't remember rushing this hard ever.


----------



## SmokingAces

Yes and they are Dutch. Can't really tell much from the pic mate but I'll take your word for it. From what a friend said the Dutch Lions are the best pills he had recently and he got them stupidly cheap, same friends are aware the UFO's etc were better than most of the Dutch pills. Rainbow drops apparently not the strongest, people saying they're only worth a fiver as you need to double drop...I'd be more interested to hear what the MDMA is like...


----------



## red&black

Have any of you guys come across brown mdma recently??  'Dutch' by all accounts....

If so any good?

Thanks


----------



## bogman

more of them Toyota MDMA/MDA combo http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...en_PDF_2015/MDMA+MDA_September_2015_Basel.pdf


----------



## Treacle

red&black said:


> Have any of you guys come across brown mdma recently??  'Dutch' by all accounts....
> 
> If so any good?
> 
> Thanks


I'm pretty sure thousands of people have come across brown MDMA, in the last day or two, never mind recently. There's no way that we can give any indication on the quality of your batch, as it's just crystals. At least with pills there's a chance of offering some insight as to what they're like...



Sidnafilisevil said:


> Yes and they are Dutch. Can't really tell much from the pic mate but I'll take your word for it. From what a friend said the Dutch Lions are the best pills he had recently and he got them stupidly cheap, same friends are aware the UFO's etc were better than most of the Dutch pills. Rainbow drops apparently not the strongest, people saying they're only worth a fiver as you need to double drop...I'd be more interested to hear what the MDMA is like...


The MDMA in the Rainbow Drops? I posted my opinion a page or two back. I think it's new stuff, and it's inferior. It could be me, but friends agreed. Still nice, but not as nice as they should be. I shall be stocking up on lions, as I enjoyed the time I tried them, but was also doing a lot of speed, which definitely affected the experience. I never expected there to be much cross-tolerance between amphetamine and MDMA, but there definitely is.


----------



## dreamie

bogman said:


> more of them Toyota MDMA/MDA combo http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...en_PDF_2015/MDMA+MDA_September_2015_Basel.pdf





Ohhhhhhhhhh yes! %)


----------



## Bare_head

Where the he'll these being found? A lot of bad Toyota reports on pr ala pmma n mdma


----------



## Treacle

Sidna: I suppose this shows my lack of chemistry knowledge, but would the addition of MDA, of the opposite isomer somehow balance things out, as it's a similar drug?


----------



## PlayHard

nice to see a MDMA/MDA combo pill again, hopefully a sign of good things to come but i doubt it.. we can pray and hope though aye? bring on the MDMA/MDA combos


----------



## SmokingAces

Treacle said:


> Sidna: I suppose this shows my lack of chemistry knowledge, but would the addition of MDA, of the opposite isomer somehow balance things out, as it's a similar drug?



 Not sure how that would work but I'd assume not. You would just get a good hit from the MDA because it was the positive for lack of a better term isomer.  
Here's some links i found 
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/54015-ISOMERS-of-mdma 
Post number 6 on there is the best summary i believe  



> Valency normally refers to the charge on an ion i.e. how many electrons  the neutral atom is missing or has extra. In the HCl form, the amine  part of MDMA gains a + charged hydrogen from the H-Cl to give the amine a  + charge, which forms an ionic bond with the negative Cl- ion.
> 
> I suggest reading some basic organic chemistry regarding _*isomers*_.  Pick a book/online page etc that details isomers with good pictures.  You don't have to learn it all, but a non in-depth reading will allow  you to understand the terminology.
> 
> 
> Several different types of isomers exist but not all are relevant to MDMA.
> 
> 
> Molecules termed enantiomers, are stereoisomeric forms (isomers) related  to each other as are your right and left hands. They are non  superimposable images because of the shape resulting from 4 different  groups attached to a chiral carbon centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from wiki page on chirality
> 
> 
> An example of a chirality is the second carbon on the alkyl branch of MDMA (yellow in below pic) that is bonded to:
> 
> 1) a Nitrogen with 1 Hydrogen & a CH3 ( -NH-CH3 )
> 2) a Carbon with 3 hydrogens ( -CH3 )
> 3) a Carbon with 2 Hydrogens ( -CH2- )
> 4) a Hydrogen (-H )
> 
> Spatially, these 4 groups may be positioned differently. Steric  repulsion allows by rotation, certain  positions to be favoured, so  placement of the chiral carbon and the attached groups is not random.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_ l _and _d_ or (-) and (+) designation is arrived at by by  passing polarised light through one pure form. Positions of different  groups will effect direction and angle of deflection. Determining this  direction assigns a character L or (-) for levorotatory  (lefthand ),  and D or (+) for dextrorotatory  ( righthand )
> 
> 
> Another type of isomer configuration, resulting in the assignment of an R  or S, is determined by priority placement of the groups attached.  Viewing the carbon and attached groups as a tetrahedral with the lowest  value group at the top, the order of the other three groups (lowest  value to highest value priority) determines R for a right hand circular  direction and S for a left.
> Note that with many molecules, the R or S assignment may exist in either  the (-) or (+) from. However with MDMA the (-) is the R form and the  (+) is the S form.
> 
> *Shulgin states as does the CRC handbook on enantiomers, that the S(+)  isomer is the most potent empathy producing form in humans, by quite a  degree.
> 
> 
> Pihkal #109 MDMA
> 
> With MDMA, the usual assignments of activity to optical isomers is  reversed from all of the known psychedelic drugs. The more potent isomer  is the "S" isomer, which is the more potent form of amphetamine and  methamphetamine. This was one of the first clear distinctions that was  apparent between MDMA and the structurally related psychedelics (where  the "R" isomers are the more active). *
> 
> Most MDMA is (assumed to be) made from the ketone, an achiral group with  a double bond to oxygen [ >C=O ] and planer in form. The N  (amine)group is attached to C2 via a process known as reductive  amination, givng [ >CH-NH-CH3 ]. Several variations of this reaction  exist, using different reducing agents or catalysts.
> 
> Other methods that arrive at the target via different mechanisms produce  a single enantiomer. Isomers can be separated by chromatography and  with some enantiomer resolving agents, but it is unlikely this would be  done with street intended product.
> 
> 
> As to 32 different forms - I would think - not isomers. And although  isomers possess different properties, if it ain't an isomer of MDMA it  ain't MDMA. It is definitely possible there could be any of 32 different  compounds (more even) in pills. Most likely things are binders,  substitutes, unreacted precursors, and products of bad lab routine or  side reactions occurring during the synthesis.




Do some further reading through search. I think that post is closer to the truth and i was wrong, you don't want racemic MDMA sounds like the d- (S+) isomer is preferable (empathy, energy etc). I doubt there is any exclusively levo-MDMA (R-) but probably a mix of the two isn't as good as the positive isomer. Then on top of the mix of isomers dependance on how good your stuff is you've also good how good was the chemist with temperatures, timings etc during the synth.

You can probably safely say aswell as these threads are from 2000 and Shuglin's book before then, that MDMA is no longer really a street level product. It's made in giant labs with different precursors and synth's resulting in different end products. I think the better stuff is the positive isomer and probably if they can achieve that a better all around synth surely.



> What you may be thinking of is isosafrole which can exist as two isomers, _cis_ isosafrole and _trans_  isosafrole. This form of isomer results from substitution across a  double bond. Basically it may stick out left or right in direction. If  the other end substitute is orientated in the same direction, the  molecule is said to be the _*cis*_ isomer. If in the opposite position it is known as the _*trans*_ isomer
> 
> When the isomerisation is done to safrole both isomers are produced, but the _trans_ isomer is more stable so is the dominant component (70:30).
> 
> From here on, whether the iso used is one isomer or the other becomes irrelevant as conversion to the ketone also produces a * planer* molecule which only exists in one form.
> 
> When the final reductive amination occurs, 2 isomers are produced; the (+) or _d_ or -in this case- the _S_ isomer, and the (-) or _l_ or _R_ in a 50:50 ratio.
> 
> This route, or a variation of, is the usual method used to produce MDMA.  While routes and methods exist for producing a single isomer of MDMA,  this is hardly ever done IMO as it would be far from economically  justifiable and the market, given the choice, would prefer the 50:50  mixture anyway.



Edit i could be wrong again. We're on the right tracks here though Treacle you are right something has changed about the way some of it is synth'd. But it would appear if you source safrole or PMK made MDMA it should be better i think after reading this?

 If someone with more of a chemistry background could shed some more light on this it could maybe get to the bottom of this. I don't quite understand why he goes on to say racemic would be better. Surely the positive isomer would be better for a night out and all round stronger mg wise. I would quite like to know.


----------



## ScotchMist

That's probably a good point you've raised a page back, I doubt most of the cooks Knocking up these batches are actual chemists. You don't need a degree or even an understanding of organic chemistry if you're just making the same product all the time, I know it's not baking a Bakewell Tart but essentially it's just a recipe, learn it, follow it.. Again, may explain the rise in PMMA, some clown keeps burning the MD:D

From what I understand the synth routes aren't as complicated or as involved as they were either.


----------



## SmokingAces

Yeah where illegal drugs are concerned I bet the "cooks" for a lot of things are not trained chemists. Some will be but it's not going to be 100% of them that are all trained or probably even 50% of them. I read before PMMA can be a contaminant from one method of the synth which makes sense, as why would anyone press it in pills. To kill their customers is hardly good business.  
Also can anyone confirm that the Blue Heisenberg pills, not the 3D shaped ones. These are dark blue blank domed pills, but I read contain 250mg MDA. It comes with a recommendation to take 1/4 to 1/2. anyone confirm this with a saferparty or other test result?


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> I've been meaning to mention marquis, for a bit. Old pills used to turn purple, then ended up a very dark purple. They didn't go straight to jet-black (actually, I do seem to recall MDA turning the test black). It's been mentioned a couple of times, by others, but no explanation has been given. Surely, if the marquis is reacting differently, it's just further evidence that the new stuff isn't the same.



I always had a niggling feeling about this.

Honestly can't remember violent fizzing reactions and straight to black before the drought. Post drought that's all I've ever really experienced.

It's one of those things now where it's the norm. 'fizzed right to black, good gear'... goes hand in hand with 'lovely dutch banger'. We essentially live in a generation where hundreds and thousands are becoming happy with their mundane experience because they don't know any better, us that do will slowly die out unheard.

I've become massively pessimistic about the whole thing, if you couldn't tell


----------



## Grassman

Try a dutch lion, that'll restore your faith, you moaning old git ?


----------



## Treacle

Cheers for the information, Sidna. I'm pretty sure that PIHKAL states that MDMA is the most magical when it's racemic, despite having one isomer which is superior...

 Tec: I do remember tests fizzing and smoking, on occasion, normally when used on MDMA, or stronger pills. That's always been part of the description on EZ-Test kits, even before the drought and new synths. It likely happens now due to pills being packed with MDMA, because 120mg of the new stuff just isn't enough.


----------



## ScotchMist

250mg of MDA is pretty fuckin hefty, I'm not even sure what a wrong side of safe is. The most I've dropped is 100mg with 100mg mdma, safe to say I was fuckin spannered...

Nice to see it around though.. Get your %) out...


----------



## deano88

Anybody tried the hello kittys?


----------



## SmokingAces

ScotchMist said:


> 250mg of MDA is pretty fuckin hefty, I'm not even sure what a wrong side of safe is. The most I've dropped is 100mg with 100mg mdma, safe to say I was fuckin spannered...  Nice to see it around though.. Get your %) out...


  There was a warning to only take 1/4 to a half at once which seems crazy. Part of me wishes it would just go back to 80-120 of good MDMA or MDA in a pill. I would buy some of those above toyotas if i could get them.


----------



## breaks99

Tec said:


> We essentially live in a generation where hundreds and thousands are becoming happy with their mundane experience because they don't know any better, us that do will slowly die out unheard.
> 
> I've become massively pessimistic about the whole thing, if you couldn't tell



Sounds exactly like people who take cocaine nowadays!


----------



## Treacle

ScotchMist said:


> 250mg of MDA is pretty fuckin hefty, I'm not even sure what a wrong side of safe is. The most I've dropped is 100mg with 100mg mdma, safe to say I was fuckin spannered...
> 
> Nice to see it around though.. Get your %) out...


I'm pretty sure the LD-50 is similar to MDMA, meaning you'd have to take quite a lot, in one go. Has MDA ever been in the news, for killing anyone, come to think of it? I expect it'd just be referred to as ecstasy, if it had. I do miss the stuff. One or two of my mates trip out majorly, on and after clean MDMA pills, and it makes me jealous! 

I've got some MDMA on the way that's apparently made from isosafrole. I'm sure I'll have something to say, after that. At under £6 for 0.6 grammes, I had to at least try it. MDMA crystal is ridiculously cheap, even when compared to pre-drought prices, so it's worth a try. It sounds like the Dutch Lion producers have clicked on, and made proper stuff, because they understand how many people are willing to spend good money on them. They're even dirt-cheap. Things are getting back to how they used to be, it seems.


----------



## SmokingAces

If it's of any interest Treacle I had UK stuff made from safrole a while ago. Was great, mates also had the pink nipple pills, square things think they were said to be 160mg at the time and everyone seemed to be flying. It's a funny thing to say but I cant recall having any bad stuff that was sold as safrole made MDMA.

The scene at the moment needs the likes of this discussion. There are plenty of "aware" coke or ket users. Who are willing to do a bit of digging, some homework, or possibly even pay more for the real deal. I get the impression with pills or mandy that's not so much the case. People go for the cheapest or most available and wind up with a mediocre experience. I think there is as much poor quality MDMA as there is bunk ket or coke now.


----------



## Treacle

Yeah, I completely agree. It'd be nice if we could make a bit of difference to the scene, with this thread. Surely SOMEONE involved with making MDMA has seen this thread, perhaps even the lion producers.


----------



## Tec

Grassman said:


> Try a dutch lion, that'll restore your faith, you moaning old git ?



On the verge of 30 isn't old you cunt :D

kkk I'll buy them, happy now?


----------



## Treacle

Ha, I doubt you'll be disappointed, mate.


----------



## Grassman

Tec said:


> On the verge of 30 isn't old you cunt :D
> 
> kkk I'll buy them, happy now?



Well I'm 38 so you're not that old! 

....enjoy!


----------



## SmokingAces

Here's a picture of the white mdma i was on about a page back . Anyone had similar lately? I believe it is from amsterdam






http://anonmgur.com/up/06fd7414d40a987f3d08c02527f3c0f8.jpg


----------



## SmokingAces

180mg down the hatchet an hour ago quite intense come up and euphoria seems like legit mdma. Just booked a rave in december looking for the right batch


----------



## MiniNapalm

Sidnafilisevil said:


> 180mg down the hatchet an hour ago quite intense come up and euphoria seems like legit mdma. Just booked a rave in december looking for the right batch



Ooh that looks like it could be quality mdma - let us know how it pans out ?


----------



## SmokingAces

Feeling quite smashed man  very empathetic too i think this is the ideal stuff for that festival. But i will try get some dutch lions too i think

music sounding so fucking lush 
https://soundcloud.com/crookers/cr001-crookers-giga-a-go-go


----------



## Treacle

That looks pretty tasty. The stuff I'm expecting looks a bit like that. I hope it's the same stuff.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

http://www.mixmag.net/read/dutch-health-officials-warn-of-ade-ecstasy-pills-news Omg Russian roulette! Not sure I'd wanna ever drop 300 at once!!


----------



## MiniNapalm

Sounds good Sidna. I reckon a combo of that and the Dutch lions would be superb!

I'd be interested in knowing that the comedown/week after is like for you too - cheers.


----------



## SmokingAces

It was good MDMA. I managed to sleep around 1am, woke up with a slight sore head but i drank about 4pints of beer. After a walk at the beach I felt a slight afterglow almost and now fine, just slightly tired. I binned what was left of the MDMA though. It was _good_ stuff. But because i don't take it often anymore I had no need for it and next time I would like to seek better stuff yet, as i think it is actually around you just have to choose carefully.

I'm on seroquel XR's at the moment. 50mg per evening. I read on ecstacy discussion this would kill the roll or blunt it somehow. I'd had that MDMA around a while, so tried 180mg in total for the evening, came up after about one hour and there were feelings of empathy and peacefulness but not so much energy, although initially I did have some. Can someone explain to be scientifically why seroquel dulls MDMA? And if i wanted to try 180 of another batch next month would stopping taking the seroquel 2 days before lead to a fuller experience?


----------



## ScotchMist

I think it's to do with Seroquel being an antagonist at the  5-HT1a site, therefore interfering with the play that MDMA makes there... or something.. Ceres? Sham? Julie? Anyone...


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Seroquel and MD is generally a no no. You will get way diminished returns and an awful few days comedown. Really you should read up a little as most antidepressant bipolar meds should not be mixed. You will be searching a long time for perfect MD, cos even the most cracking stuff won't work properly whilst taking your meds.


----------



## Bloby

Has anyone tried the orange mushrooms? They look like the mario 1up mushroom, shape an everything


----------



## Treacle

I have friends on Seroquel (quetiapine) who take pills and have perfectly ordinary experiences, with all the love and euphoria you'd expect (from good stuff). One friend actually gets higher than I do, with eye wiggles and everything. I don't think it dulls anything. It's only a dopamine antagonist, so it's only really going to mute the energy side of things, a little...

Received my safrole MDMA today, and it certainly has a very distinct smell. Still aniseedy, but just different. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Sounds good Treacle - any chance you could upload a pic of it?


----------



## Treacle

Yeah, here you go:


----------



## MiniNapalm

Cheers. Interesting, it looks almost sand-like at this distance. Can you see any glints/sparkles if you look closer?


----------



## Bruin

Guys, can anyone confirm the blue Dutch lions are from the same pressers as the much hyped pink/orange lions?


----------



## Treacle

MiniNapalm said:


> Cheers. Interesting, it looks almost sand-like at this distance. Can you see any glints/sparkles if you look closer?


Yeah, it's crystalline. It's definitely been crushed, for shipping.


----------



## SmokingAces

What was the experience like then Treacle? Good stuff?


----------



## Rayvon

off topic but has anyone lived or holidayed in vancouver and got sorted with good pills and or MD? wondering what the scene is like, cheers


----------



## chojek

Anyone had the Green TripAdvisors? What are they like? 

I also tried a Yellow Snapchat and they're in the same league as the Orange Teslas. Really similar lovey buzz. 

I also got some Blue Party Masks. I heard the mdma in them is speedy. Some are saying like the Dutch Lions so I'm intrigued. 

In better news I've halved my tolerance with Piracetam and SJW. Longer duration too.


----------



## Sprout

Treacle said:


> I have friends on Seroquel (quetiapine) who take pills and have perfectly ordinary experiences, with all the love and euphoria you'd expect (from good stuff). One friend actually gets higher than I do, with eye wiggles and everything. I don't think it dulls anything. It's only a dopamine antagonist, so it's only really going to mute the energy side of things, a little...
> 
> Received my safrole MDMA today, and it certainly has a very distinct smell. Still aniseedy, but just different. Can't wait to try it.


I'm on Seroquel myself myself. Sedating as shit. Not out for pills. Liked the pastels, UFO's ssme time ago. Will take the direction of my later drug use to the appropriate thread.


----------



## MiniNapalm

chojek said:


> In better news I've halved my tolerance with Piracetam and SJW. Longer duration too.



I'd be interested in your Piracetam/SJW experiences i.e. what dosage, timing (before and/or after) and were there any disadvantages in using them?


----------



## Treacle

Saint John's Wort is an MAOI (despite being a mild one), so I'd keep an eye on that. It would explain why your high lasts longer, I suppose.


----------



## chojek

I took the SJW for an entire month, 3-4 caps per day on average, 2000mg each of dry herb and 1mg of hypericin. Then I discontinued it 2 weeks before I dropped mdma because of any potential MAOI activity. 

I took the Piracetam for a similar amount of time, I had a 2 week break then I preloaded again for 3 days. My doses were around 3600-4000mg per day, divided into 3 servings spaced out evenly. I even had a serving just an hour before I dropped and it just served to enhance the experience. 

I then rolled the following week, took SJW for 3 days and stopped it 4 days before my roll. I took Piracetam everyday and 2000mg right as I took my Snapchat and I rolled super hard for 3 hours, and I had a comfortable extra hour too. I used to be done after 2 hours. I also recoverd with no comedown because I didn't have to redose. My dick also worked the next day. I do exercise, eat well, get heaps of sun and read a lot as well.


----------



## Gdk

Anyone have experience with Purple Dominos or Pink Pumpkinheads. Dealer claims 200mg while internet states 142 for dominos and 122 for the Pumpkins. Seen german rumours of 200 mg Pumpkins as well


----------



## Tec

Bruin said:


> Guys, can anyone confirm the blue Dutch lions are from the same pressers as the much hyped pink/orange lions?



Aren't they all the same? Such a wish wash of information on these, not helped by the fact they're now blue, green and yellow ones too. (though none of those are MDMA).

These are the ones I've grabbed, not sure if they're right but fuck it.






These and some 2CB for Trancecoda next month, the question is to give them a test run or not.


----------



## flashbak1

Tec said:


> Aren't they all the same? Such a wish wash of information on these, not helped by the fact they're now blue, green and yellow ones too. (though none of those are MDMA).
> 
> These are the ones I've grabbed, not sure if they're right but fuck it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These and some 2CB for Trancecoda next month, the question is to give them a test run or not.



Unless they've made a new batch, then those are indeed the business


----------



## Tec

flashbak1 said:


> Unless they've made a new batch, then those are indeed the business



Hope so 

Always weary when batches have been out for a while, the bait and switch is real.


----------



## flashbak1

I'd test them anyway just to be sure. 

The proper ones (at this point I only know of real peach ones) snap amazingly at the break line which is handy!

Going to next give them a whirl at Jeff Mills & the BBC orchestra at the Barbican a week on Sat%)


----------



## Treacle

chojek said:


> I took the SJW for an entire month, 3-4 caps per day on average, 2000mg each of dry herb and 1mg of hypericin. Then I discontinued it 2 weeks before I dropped mdma because of any potential MAOI activity.
> 
> I took the Piracetam for a similar amount of time, I had a 2 week break then I preloaded again for 3 days. My doses were around 3600-4000mg per day, divided into 3 servings spaced out evenly. I even had a serving just an hour before I dropped and it just served to enhance the experience.
> 
> I then rolled the following week, took SJW for 3 days and stopped it 4 days before my roll. I took Piracetam everyday and 2000mg right as I took my Snapchat and I rolled super hard for 3 hours, and I had a comfortable extra hour too. I used to be done after 2 hours. I also recoverd with no comedown because I didn't have to redose. My dick also worked the next day. I do exercise, eat well, get heaps of sun and read a lot as well.


I'm glad you've got some benefit from your intake of supplements, but I'm a bit confused. If I took a decent pill, and it was over within two hours, I'd be really pissed off. Despite hammering pills, in the past, one decent pill will keep me up for 3-4 hours, with a few hours of feeling good and not being able to sleep, afterwards. As I said, it has to be decent pills/MDMA, otherwise that wouldn't be the case.


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> I'm glad you've got some benefit from your intake of supplements, but I'm a bit confused. If I took a decent pill, and it was over within two hours, I'd be really pissed off. Despite hammering pills, in the past, one decent pill will keep me up for 3-4 hours, with a few hours of feeling good and not being able to sleep, afterwards. As I said, it has to be decent pills/MDMA, otherwise that wouldn't be the case.



There's plenty of it about, sometimes the high is pretty decent but you seem to drop off a cliff and sober up after two hours regardless of your redose.

It's the worst feeling in the world, I'm uneasy remembering it. I always found the Chupa Chups incredibly guilty of this yet they have quite a bit of love.


----------



## smackydowners

Tec said:


> There's plenty of it about, sometimes the high is pretty decent but you seem to drop off a cliff and sober up after two hours regardless of your redose.
> 
> It's the worst feeling in the world, I'm uneasy remembering it. I always found the Chupa Chups incredibly guilty of this yet they have quite a bit of love.


i founf this with old 2 quid a pop pills circa 2004-5 and 2cb pills. a decent come-up but afrwe 2 hours just mongedness and dysphoria. so frustratimg!


----------



## jonoUK

There's a fair few different colour Dutch lions

Peach/orange/blue - MDMA of varying doses

Green - 4fma

Yellow - 2cb


----------



## Gdk

Gdk said:


> Anyone have experience with Purple Dominos or Pink Pumpkinheads. Dealer claims 200mg while internet states 142 for dominos and 122 for the Pumpkins. Seen german rumours of 200 mg Pumpkins as well



Also looking for info on Pink Rhombus. Again supposed to be 200mg. Pill shaped like a rhombus with no inpress or outpress. With breakline.


----------



## oui

Anyone tried Red Audis yet?


----------



## flashbak1

oui said:


> Anyone tried Red Audis yet?



Not taken them but I have tested them along with red Heinekens and they were aok. Identical results. Not surprising as it's the same dye.


----------



## SmokingAces

jonoUK said:


> There's a fair few different colour Dutch lions
> 
> Peach/orange/blue - MDMA of varying doses
> 
> Green - 4fma
> 
> Yellow - 2cb



So are the blue knbv lions as good as the peach ones?

Found this report. These are the same pills that were around weeks ago and very good. Wonder if they're another uk press?
http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35189


----------



## jonoUK

I read that the orange/ peach were around 180 and the blue around 120. Both very good.


----------



## jonoUK

That said, you probably wouldn't want to get the yellow and orange ones mixed up would you?


----------



## titsupafter2004

handy thread this. been keeping a close eye on it as im coming out of raving retirement on the 31st of this month for 1 night only at a big popular rave down at shepton mallet and have a good idea what pills to look out for down there. i would go the naughty web vendor route but if my wife found out then i think id be homeless lol, so looks like im doin it the old skool way 

thats if i  even do it that is, although i want to, im very wary.


----------



## creeepah

Anyone tried the black Dom perignons at all? Was looking to score a few for this weekend but haven't seen any reports. There was one sent to ecstasydata that contained 238mg MDMA


----------



## icepeakenja

Hey guys, I've been offered to buy blue diamonds in Finland but I've read some mixed responses about these and only one report about them in europe as of late. Has anyone come across these lately?

Cheers,
icepeakenja


----------



## Grassman

Am I right in thinking the blue teslas are supposed to be really good? Relative to orange lions?


----------



## creeepah

Grassman said:


> Am I right in thinking the blue teslas are supposed to be really good? Relative to orange lions?



Yeh man I have taken both . I would say the lions felt like a smoother buzz and the europhia was a bit higher than the teslas. But the teslas were still very europhic but just a bit more powerful IMO. They smacked u in the face and had my eyes going crazy streetlamps were swirling etc...the lions had a cleaner comedown too but the teslas weren't too bad either. I'd say both as good as each other tbh depends what your after mate.


----------



## Digger909

The first couple of batches of blue tesla were superb but the later presses (logo not as defined, speckled appearance) were defo lower dosed. Still an enjoyable pill though. No euphoria for me but that could be tolerance.


----------



## creeepah

Digger909 said:


> The first couple of batches of blue tesla were superb but the later presses (logo not as defined, speckled appearance) were defo lower dosed. Still an enjoyable pill though. No euphoria for me but that could be tolerance.


 Tbh I'd say the teslas were my 2nd favorite pill . dutch lions being the top


----------



## chojek

Good to know about the Blue Teslas. I have a few at home, I haven't tried them yet, but I know it's a different crew to the orange ones.


----------



## Sprodo

I stashed some peach lions in August and ready to give them a whirl at a night out next week. Prob low-mid tolerance. Is 1 enough? Taken whole or halves ? Hoping for a good 3-4 hours


----------



## Xtcpill69

Hi guys I've got some new mdma crystal. Smells nothing like I've ever had before, similar to nail varnish remover or methylated spirit, smells odd to me. Different colour crystals from dark brown to clear gold. Taste like it smells, not the usual mdma features. Some crystals are solid some crumble easily to fluffy crystals. Tested with marquis, mandelin, mecke, Simons, robadope and that all point towards mdma. I'm not convinced the reagents are right. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

I have pictures but don't know how to upload from an iPhone


----------



## SmokingAces

anonmgur.com. if your having probs from a phone email yourself from the phone the picture and then upload on a laptop. I would suggest sending some to Wedinos they test it for free and will confirm the substance(s). I would also be weary things that don't seem right usually aren't.


----------



## jasono

Anyone try the purple tomorrowlands? Haven't had any of these strong Dutch pills yet would a full 1 be a bit much with little tolerance...


----------



## MiniNapalm

Sidnafilisevil said:


> anonmgur.com. if your having probs from a phone email yourself from the phone the picture and then upload on a laptop. I would suggest sending some to Wedinos they test it for free and will confirm the substance(s). I would also be weary things that don't seem right usually aren't.



^Good advice


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Hello Kittys anyone? Quoted to me as circa 200mg


----------



## hicks

thewhitebuilding said:


> Hello Kittys anyone? Quoted to me as circa 200mg



Got some but haven't tried yet. Was waiting for a few reports myself. Would have thought there would be a few reports from uk by now


----------



## Digger909

Pink hello kitty. Nice pills, very strong and spacey.  I've seen experienced pill heads completely lose their shit on em. There are about 5 seperate reviews on pill reports.


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Alright folks how's tricks? Been a while for me now about 5 months and I'm dusting off my raving shoes at the end of November ... I'm after some reccomendation of some quality old school feel pills ... Last few I've had as well as crystal seems to off been the new type synth fucked and mongy feeling .. I want the full of energy wanting to hug everyone , wake up to about a 100 new best friends who now know your life story type MDMA.. Also what's the dark web MDA like any feedback?


----------



## Grassman

Orange Dutch lions mate ......


----------



## Cami187

Tried hello kitty's even tho I was saving my self till new year :/ ermmmm yeah they were pretty good Deffo not 200 mg I'd say 150 170 I had to double drop buy was rolling good n propper I'd say I took my 2 pills at about midnight and was in bed for 7am  then back up at 3pm for work and son life goes on lol


----------



## Sprodo

Grassman said:


> Orange Dutch lions mate ......



How you been taking them ? Whole ? And 1 alright for a good 4 hours or so ?


----------



## Grassman

I take them whole, yes. Raved from 12-6am on two of them the other week


----------



## MiniNapalm

Cami187 said:


> Tried hello kitty's even tho I was saving my self till new year :/ ermmmm yeah they were pretty good Deffo not 200 mg I'd say 150 170 I had to double drop buy was rolling good n propper I'd say I took my 2 pills at about midnight and was in bed for 7am  then back up at 3pm for work and son life goes on lol



We're your kitties pink?


----------



## Cami187

Yes mate I have a bag of about 30 mostly are bright pink and they are a couple in there that are a shade darker but still pink non the less. Nice clean pill no comedown but not sure if that's just my tolerence at the moment as I usually suffer with the mdma comedown


----------



## Digger909

Cami187 said:


> Yes mate I have a bag of about 30 mostly are bright pink and they are a couple in there that are a shade darker but still pink non the less. Nice clean pill no comedown but not sure if that's just my tolerence at the moment as I usually suffer with the mdma comedown



The ones i had were from mid august. Dark pink colour. Strong as fook. I noticed the copies have just started to appear. Theres a pic of them on mdmateam. Pale pink, yellow and blue.


----------



## Cami187

Yeah I've seen the pale pink blue and yellow ones u mentioned. These are bright pink not pale but I don't think it's old stock got told they were fresh so not sure. Nice clean pill all round but my contact said 200 mg I can't see it myself unless like i said my tolerence is a bit higher then normal. Been so many beans about recently lol.


----------



## oui

Had a few Red Mastercards at the weekend - new press from one of the big dutch teams. Very average MDMA. Dropped half just before I walked to the venue, I was by myself and met friends there. Took me about 10 mins getting there and when I arrived the place was completely going off (I was a fair bit later than everyone else). I had 3 pints prior to this so was starting to feel the alcohol but was pretty much sober. The atmosphere was amazing and everyone was in great form so I was looking forward to the pill kicking in thinking it would enhance the night but it kind of done the opposite. I didn't want to sit down or anything like some MD makes you feel but it just seemed to make me feel 'fucked'. No light legs, no energy, no empathy, no euphoria! Everyone else agreed. I ate 3 halves from roughly 11.30pm - 4am. At the after party one guy ate another half after having 2 halves throughout the night and was an absolute mess. So yeah, disappointing. 

In saying that I had some MDMA crystals off the same guy last week (supposedly of Dutch origin) and it was lovely stuff - probably up there with the best I've had. Nothing like the Dutch 'superpills'


----------



## Treacle

Ordered some lions, but the seller wasn't able to fulfill it. I missed the lion boat, by a day, it seems. Even the blue ones have suddenly been snapped up, in the last day. I have tried them, but only once. I've got one left, but need some more quality pills in my arsenal. I'm going to try the pink Hello Kittys and purple Tomorrowlands (the latter are apparently from the same crew as lions), so I suppose I'll have some feedback soon. I've still got safrole MDMA to try, and several other samples (supposedly made with PMK), on their way to me. I've found red lions, which are touted as 250mg, but I'm skeptical. If anyone has any ideas on quality pills, speak up. The hunt continues!


----------



## flashbak1

I got some purple and green Heisenbergs but not tried yet. Only tested the purple so far and although it was aok, there was a lot of binder that wouldn't break down with the testing kits. Last ones I saw like that where the blue Instagrams.

Won't be taking them for quite a while as I've kept a bundle of Lions to see me through the cold winter months!

A mate thought the lions were in his top 10 of all time when he had one at Jamie XX on Saturday%)


----------



## Inflorescence

Hello all, 

I posted this query when pretty spangled at the weekend and had no response but it was in gibberings so it was probably the wrong place to ask. I rarely do pills as I am so rural they are hard to come by _however _a friend in London has acquired some and I am struggling to find a name or any image on pillreports or anywhere else. It doesn't help that the press image is not very deep and 4 of us decided we could see different things!

They are very pale pinky orange-small round,quite deep- hard pressed but crumble easily-break line on reverse, the imprint is so tiny and shallow.

It looks to me like a cherub/cupid firing a bow..or a tiny heart-however we have had someone say it is a flower with a tiny heart next to it.

I will try and get some kind of image (my phone just wouldn't pick image out) and I will at least do  reagent tests a.s.a.p.

Does this ring any bells-friend said they felt clean and quite low dosed ?! But he had been drinking and had some Mepth earlier sooo.

I really am curious...


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> Ordered some lions, but the seller wasn't able to fulfill it. I missed the lion boat, by a day, it seems. Even the blue ones have suddenly been snapped up, in the last day. I have tried them, but only once. I've got one left, but need some more quality pills in my arsenal. I'm going to try the pink Hello Kittys and purple Tomorrowlands (the latter are apparently from the same crew as lions), so I suppose I'll have some feedback soon. I've still got safrole MDMA to try, and several other samples (supposedly made with PMK), on their way to me. I've found red lions, which are touted as 250mg, but I'm skeptical. If anyone has any ideas on quality pills, speak up. The hunt continues!



Were the blue ones MDMA? I thought different colours corresponded to difference substances with these (2cb etc.)

The orange ones can still be found but they're not plentiful.


----------



## Treacle

Yeah, the blue ones are MDMA, but lower dosed. The green and yellow (I think) ones are 2C-B and 4-FMA.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Grassman said:


> Orange Dutch lions mate ......



I hate you.


----------



## flashbak1

Anyone tried Red Lions (more a pink colour i'd say) or Yellow Philip Pleins?


----------



## Treacle

I believe the red lions are brand new, as there's no mention of them, anywhere. I asked about them on this page. They could be copies, but I guess we'll see. I have Tomorrowlands and Hello Kittys enroute, so I'll keep people updated. I'll be trying some of my safrole MDMA, fairly soon, which I'm expecting great things from.


----------



## flashbak1

Treacle said:


> I believe the red lions are brand new, as there's no mention of them, anywhere. I asked about them on this page. They could be copies, but I guess we'll see. I have Tomorrowlands and Hello Kittys enroute, so I'll keep people updated. I'll be trying some of my safrole MDMA, fairly soon, which I'm expecting great things from.



I tested the Lion and the Pleins. 

Both good results but somewhat different. The Simons results where dark blue and slightly purple for the Lion and almost aquamarine for the Plein (which was similar to what the orange dom's gave).

Both Marquis and Mandelin results for both have a somewhat green tinge after they settled from black/purple. Not sure if this is my reagent's needing replacing though.

Saw your pic of the MDMA. I had a bit of that the other month but gave it to a mate who was going to Berghain so never got to try it


----------



## flashbak1

I'll maybe test a bit of peach and red lion against each other and see how similar they are. Just feel bad for wasting any peach ones!

I was told they came from the same folk.


----------



## Treacle

If the red ones are the same MDMA, then we're in for a treat, because they're sold as 250mg.


----------



## flashbak1

Aye they all say that though! 

Not saw any test results via partyflock yet for the red. 

Going by the test results I did, the Philip Pleins are a bit stronger but if the red's are the same or similar to the peach ones, then I'll be going for them


----------



## Sprodo

Gonna finally sample these Dutch lions, in my fave club tomorrow !!! Can't wait


----------



## MiniNapalm

flashbak1 said:


> Aye they all say that though!
> 
> Not saw any test results via partyflock yet for the red.
> 
> Going by the test results I did, the Philip Pleins are a bit stronger but if the red's are the same or similar to the peach ones, then I'll be going for them


I've seen a partyflock result of 250mg for the Philip Pleins (yesterday I think).


----------



## flashbak1

Sprodo said:


> Gonna finally sample these Dutch lions, in my fave club tomorrow !!! Can't wait



I'm in 2 minds what to try out of the new red/pink ones, the tried and tested peach ones or the Philip Plein's for Jeff Mills and the BBC symphony orchestra then Fabric on Sat. Decisions decisions!


----------



## flashbak1

MiniNapalm said:


> I've seen a partyflock result of 250mg for the Philip Pleins (yesterday I think).



Thanks just had a look. 253 is very potent!


----------



## uniqlo2015

Been lurking for a little while, thought I would join in as good discussion.

Anyone here tried Silver Bars from NL? Interested to hear others' experience, I enjoyed them but quite a serious pill, quite strong without much "fun". Tested on WEDINOS just incase and came back as MDMA.

Be great to here others' opinions, a few friends who had them couldn't keep half down and made them vomit pretty quick.


----------



## Sprodo

uniqlo2015 said:


> Been lurking for a little while, thought I would join in as good discussion.
> 
> Anyone here tried Silver Bars from NL? Interested to hear others' experience, I enjoyed them but quite a serious pill, quite strong without much "fun". Tested on WEDINOS just incase and came back as MDMA.
> 
> Be great to here others' opinions, a few friends who had them couldn't keep half down and made them vomit pretty quick.



I tried one in Ibiza. Messy but not a lot of empathy


----------



## benson7

I had two of the Hello Kitty pills, typical Dutch pills which left me floored but, yeah I guess the "magic" wasn't quite there.


----------



## SmokingAces

MiniNapalm said:


> I've seen a partyflock result of 250mg for the Philip Pleins (yesterday I think).



So many people saying these heavy doses pills are not amazing here. What does partyflock have to say on this subject I wonder?


----------



## Sprodo

Finally tried the lions !!! Wow is all I can say. Loved them , lots of energy for 4-5 hours. 

My mate who is usually a bit a bit mongy on MDMA also had a massive smile on his face all night.

Wish I had more than 10 now


----------



## Grassman

Ker - Ching!


----------



## pothole

sonoluminescence said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I posted this query when pretty spangled at the weekend and had no response but it was in gibberings so it was probably the wrong place to ask. I rarely do pills as I am so rural they are hard to come by _however _a friend in London has acquired some and I am struggling to find a name or any image on pillreports or anywhere else. It doesn't help that the press image is not very deep and 4 of us decided we could see different things!
> 
> They are very pale pinky orange-small round,quite deep- hard pressed but crumble easily-break line on reverse, the imprint is so tiny and shallow.
> 
> It looks to me like a cherub/cupid firing a bow..or a tiny heart-however we have had someone say it is a flower with a tiny heart next to it.
> 
> I will try and get some kind of image (my phone just wouldn't pick image out) and I will at least do  reagent tests a.s.a.p.
> 
> Does this ring any bells-friend said they felt clean and quite low dosed ?! But he had been drinking and had some Mepth earlier sooo.
> 
> I really am curious...



They are cupids from a few years back and are definitely not mdma.  Sorry but you should bin them and look elsewhere.


----------



## Inflorescence

Pothole you are right as I suspected. Some very weird readings on testing. No MDMA as you say but possibly PMA on one test and amphetamine comes up on another. I have half here and 5 reagents if I do the test again in a bit I will try and get a picture..I usually use imgur just for silly things what upload site is safest. TBH don't even want pic on phone..call me paranoid I say careful.

These are flooding north london so I really want to do the test as a warning and those that can read the slight subtlety in the shades too.....HELP WHAT UPLOAD SITE? PLEASE.


----------



## MiniNapalm

Sprodo said:


> Finally tried the lions !!! Wow is all I can say. Loved them , lots of energy for 4-5 hours.
> 
> My mate who is usually a bit a bit mongy on MDMA also had a massive smile on his face all night.
> 
> Wish I had more than 10 now



They sound awesome - wish I had one!


----------



## MiniNapalm

Sidnafilisevil said:


> So many people saying these heavy doses pills are not amazing here. What does partyflock have to say on this subject I wonder?



I'm not Dutch but from what I can gather about a week ago there was a debate around  "all mdma is the same". Interestingly, the majority of contributors seemed to support this theory, focusing on dosage i.e. those who are monged out are simply taking too much of the Dutch pills and if they take less, then top quality effects will be felt. Which we all know not to be true ? 

Not wanting to be too cynical, but perhaps some of the posters are close to the source manufacturers and thus have a vested interest in maintaining this fallacy.


----------



## Treacle

Yeah, either that, or they're just too proud of their country to call what it produces shit... I'll be finally trying my safrole MDMA, in the next few days, and I've got other stuff made with PMK to be tried, which should be excellent, and other stuff on the way. Then I've got purple Tomorrowlands coming... It's been about a month since I dropped, so I should be able to judge whatever I take quite well. If the MDMA is really made with safrole/PMK, it may become a very cheap alternative to pills. Here's hoping!

Tomorrowlands have arrived. They stink of MDMA and look very professional. There's a chance they're from the pressers of the lions, so I'll update, whenever the fuck I have time to try them!


----------



## MiniNapalm

Look forward to hearing about all of them ?


----------



## Tec

Sprodo said:


> Finally tried the lions !!! Wow is all I can say. Loved them , lots of energy for 4-5 hours.
> 
> My mate who is usually a bit a bit mongy on MDMA also had a massive smile on his face all night.
> 
> Wish I had more than 10 now



Good to hear feedback on these late on, got a bunch for Trancecoda in November, going to be doing 2cb for the first time too... Should be an awesome night!!


----------



## pothole

sonoluminescence said:


> Pothole you are right as I suspected. Some very weird readings on testing. No MDMA as you say but possibly PMA on one test and amphetamine comes up on another. I have half here and 5 reagents if I do the test again in a bit I will try and get a picture..I usually use imgur just for silly things what upload site is safest. TBH don't even want pic on phone..call me paranoid I say careful.
> 
> These are flooding north london so I really want to do the test as a warning and those that can read the slight subtlety in the shades too.....HELP WHAT UPLOAD SITE? PLEASE.


These contains a mix of piperazine and have been about for years. Probably a old batch that someone is trying to get rid of.


----------



## Acid4Blood

pothole said:


> These contains a mix of piperazine and have been about for years. Probably a old batch that someone is trying to get rid of.



Can u remember if they were BZP + TFMPP or were they mCPP ?


----------



## packet_sniffer

Lime Green Snapchat with C.P stamped on the back. Rectangle sized pill. Sold as 220mg to 250mg of MDMA. Pill only weighs 315mg so it's unlikely there is 250mg of MDMA in them. The pill would probably  fall apart if there was 250mg of MDMA. Usually it's 50/50 binder to MDMA ratio for a solid pressed pill. I have heard mixed reports from excellent to mild. Anyone tried these?


----------



## Small_town_casual

Got these at the minute not tested them, same presser as the supremes and they were good, eh if you get a black UV light and shine it on the snapchat ones they glow luminous green.


----------



## packet_sniffer

Small_town_casual said:


> Got these at the minute not tested them, same presser as the supremes and they were good, eh if you get a black UV light and shine it on the snapchat ones they glow luminous green.


   Yes I know about the Red Supreme. I don't really care if they glow in the dark. All I care about is how much MDMA is in them. Pill weight is 315mg so I imagine 160mg to 180mg of MDMA.  No one has taken one to a test center and got back results yet?


----------



## SmokingAces

All this searching for which pills contain the most MDMA in them is like a fake treasure hunt. Surely it should be which ones _feels_ the best. Seems to more people reporting so-so experiences online than ever.


----------



## Treacle

^Exactly. I'd rather have a 120mg pill of magical MDMA than a pill full of shite stuff.


----------



## packet_sniffer

Treacle said:


> ^Exactly. I'd rather have a 120mg pill of magical MDMA than a pill full of shite stuff.


  Yes I agree. It's better to have quality over quantity. But what makes the MDMA magical? Isn't that subjective? Everybody is different!


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

If everybody is different then why did you have raves of 10000-100000 people all waving their arms in the air to a techno beat circa 1989-1992?


----------



## packet_sniffer

StoneHappyMonday said:


> If everybody is different then why did you have raves of 10000-100000 people all waving their arms in the air to a techno beat circa 1989-1992?


    Because the pills were made from safrole oil. Today MDMA is made 95% of the time from shitty Chinese PMK.


----------



## Treacle

PMK was used to make MDMA before the drought and it was always fine. It's the use of PMK glycidate that's the cause of all of the shit going around.


----------



## SmokingAces

Isn't PMK glycidate easily converted to PMK? I've definitely had good MDMA sold to me that was advertised as PMK stuff. Most of the big Dutch producer type operations seem to be using PMK. I've seen listings of the same big operations selling the PMK oil which is why I assume this. Safrole synth stuff when I've had it has seemed to be consistently always good now I think about it.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Fucking hell cha chill out was only saying, it's a nice little gimmick. If you go on the North America section on pill reports there are plenty of reports on them.


----------



## Limey

I acquired some capsules recently with 100mg of MDMA in them. They were excellent, and much better than 200mg of MDMA I got from someone else recently. 
Tried hello kitty's recently and red Audi grills. Both disappointing. Snapchats were shit too. 
I've got some of the pink Audemar Piguets for next week. Anyone recommend those? Heard they are good beans.


----------



## Treacle

Sidnafilisevil said:


> Isn't PMK glycidate easily converted to PMK?


I'm fairly certain that it's not, which is why it's not as tightly controlled as PMK and safrole, otherwise all the Dutch pills would be banging, and they'd have no need to cram 200mg+ into a pill. I'm definitely going to try my safrole MDMA, in the next few days, and I'm pretty excited about it.

My order for Hello Kittys was cancelled, and I'm quite glad, now I've read a couple of reports. I'm hoping the purple Tomorrowlands that I've got are decent. I don't have high hopes, though.


----------



## SmokingAces

Sorry Treacle but ...



> This was possible because traffickers substituted the less widely available PMK with PMK-glycidate, a derivative of PMK which is easily converted into the "parent" form.  PMK-glycidate was first seized in an ecstasy and methamphetamine laboratory in the Netherlands along with instructions for its conversion into PMK and the substance has since appeared in other countries.



https://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/fron...-to-manufacture-party-pills-unodc-expert.html

Limeys post now too, this now to me is a proven theory it is not a case of people lost the magic. There are just a lot of Dutch presses the MDMA is not that good. But why? I wish I knew the answer.


----------



## Limey

I acquired some capsules recently with 100mg of MDMA in them. They were excellent, and much better than 200mg of MDMA I got from someone else recently. 
Tried hello kitty's recently and red Audi grills. Both disappointing. Snapchats were shit too. 
I've got some of the pink Audemar Piguets for next week. Anyone recommend those? Heard they are good beans.


----------



## packet_sniffer

Has any body lab tested the Lime Green Snapchat's with C.P on back? Sold as 220/250mg MDMA. Reports from strong to weak.




Limey said:


> I've got some of the pink Audemar Piguets for next week. Anyone recommend those? Heard they are good beans.




   Are they 3D shaped with a cog outline? They are sold as 200/220mg MDMA.

   I'm talking about these http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34808 

 Lab tested at 206mg MDMA.


----------



## Treacle

Sidnafilisevil said:


> Sorry Treacle but ...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/fron...-to-manufacture-party-pills-unodc-expert.html
> 
> Limeys post now too, this now to me is a proven theory it is not a case of people lost the magic. There are just a lot of Dutch presses the MDMA is not that good. But why? I wish I knew the answer.


Interesting... I guess we'll see what the PMK MDMA I've got is like, then, compared to the safrole synthed stuff. I should have some news, in the next day or two. I really want to know the answer to this quandary!

See, now I've read that link, it says that the main chemical used was PMK, before the drought, but now it's PMK glycidate. This makes me think that it's the problem...


----------



## packet_sniffer

PMK glycidate is to blame for all the shit MDMA. It's the main precursor that the dutch labs use to make MDMA. 50kg of PMK glycidate will make about 30ltrs of PMK oil.

It's easier to smuggle in due to being a powder in comparison to smuggling in barrels of liquid chemicals. And it's probably much cheaper to source and produce.

Safrole oil and synths are a thing of the past. Remember that massive safrole oil bust in Cambodia which caused the huge drought. Safrole is not coming back sadly.

What I am really sad about is that we don't get any high dosed MDMA/MDA pills anymore. Those times were the best drug experience I've ever had.

The lack of MDMA/MDA/MDE pills with no supply of safrole oil is probably why people think pills were better back in the day.


----------



## Treacle

Well, there's still good stuff about, as proven by the Dutch Lions, and years of amazing pills from Manchester. Someone is sill making the stuff right. Let's just hope other producers start putting as much effort in.


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> PMK was used to make MDMA before the drought and it was always fine. It's the use of PMK glycidate that's the cause of all of the shit going around.



Source for this? I thought PMK was used almost exclusively post-drought.

The drought was caused safrole oil bust in Cambodia (as mentioned above). Why would there have been a massive 2-3 year dry spell if chemists could have been using PMK all that time? 

As for 'PMK MDMA', how can anyone really trust vendors? I remember buying MDMA advertised as PMK, the vendor almost prided himself on it. This was what I got:






And it was complete garbage, I mean fuck me it looked the part, crushed up nicely, tested fine, bleh. 

That's another thing, for those who snort their MDMA. Does anyone notice a distinct difference in burn and texture (lol) when snorting stuff that's turned out to be shit as apposed to good? Good MDMA is usually more crystaline even when crushed up into powder, and the burn is eye watering in severity. Bad MDMA I've had seems to go 'up the hatch' quite easily with much less burn.


----------



## packet_sniffer

Tec said:


> how can anyone really trust vendors?


  You can never trust what  dealers say. They are compulsive liars and will say anything to sell shit.   The only thing you can trust is community based reviews and lab test results. Dealers lie all the time about the quality of their product. 99% of dealers are professional liars.


----------



## Tec

packet_sniffer said:


> You can never trust what  dealers say. They are compulsive liars and will say anything to sell shit.   The only thing you can trust is community based reviews and lab test results. Dealers lie all the time about the quality of their product. 99% of dealers are professional liars.



Which is why I've swerved MDMA completely for pills when I used to be the opposite. Bluelight is fantastic for feedback but that's difficult with crystal and those who review from vendors on 'the internet' don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## SmokingAces

packet_sniffer said:


> PMK glycidate is to blame for all the shit MDMA. It's the main precursor that the dutch labs use to make MDMA. 50kg of PMK glycidate will make about 30ltrs of PMK oil.
> 
> It's easier to smuggle in due to being a powder in comparison to smuggling in barrels of liquid chemicals. And it's probably much cheaper to source and produce.
> 
> Safrole oil and synths are a thing of the past. Remember that massive safrole oil bust in Cambodia which caused the huge drought. Safrole is not coming back sadly.
> 
> What I am really sad about is that we don't get any high dosed MDMA/MDA pills anymore. Those times were the best drug experience I've ever had.
> 
> The lack of MDMA/MDA/MDE pills with no supply of safrole oil is probably why people think pills were better back in the day.



PMK glycidate I'm guess is just the term for the form it's smuggled in (powder you say) and easily converted to PMK oil. Then used to make ecstasy.

So by your reckoning it's the PMK stuff that is flat out not as good? While ive only had stuff I can verify I've had safrole stuff on a few occasions when I had it was always a full effect and more energetic.

The bust in Cambodia was big but there was a huge PMK bust in 2006 or 2007 in the Netherlands so that would point to them using it before the drought as Treacle says.

There is definitely still safrole made stuff around I've had it a few times. Based on the effect I remember from  the Manc crew pills I would say the ones in the beginning felt similar to safrole made MDMA but I haven't had the later presses. Also one of the biggest UK suppliers online offers safrole made MDMA. This is all just my theory. It seems very hard to get a definite answer because of the legal issues.


----------



## Tec

Sidnafilisevil said:


> The bust in Cambodia was big but there was a huge PMK bust in 2006 or 2007 in the Netherlands so that would point to them using it before the drought as Treacle says.



That put what I said to shit then


----------



## packet_sniffer

Sidnafilisevil said:


> PMK glycidate I'm guess is just the term for the form it's smuggled in (powder you say) and easily converted to PMK oil. Then used to make ecstasy.  So by your reckoning it's the PMK stuff that is flat out not as good? While ive only had stuff I can verify I've had safrole stuff on a few occasions when I had it was always a full effect and more energetic.  The bust in Cambodia was big but there was a huge PMK bust in 2006 or 2007 in the Netherlands so that would point to them using it before the drought as Treacle says.  There is definitely still safrole made stuff around I've had it a few times. Based on the effect I remember from  the Manc crew pills I would say the ones in the beginning felt similar to safrole made MDMA but I haven't had the later presses. Also one of the biggest UK suppliers online offers safrole made MDMA. This is all just my theory. It seems very hard to get a definite answer because of the legal issues.


     I haven't had any of the new dutch made MDMA or dutch made pills so I can't really judge the quality of the MDMA. PMK glycidate is a white powder made in China. It makes PMK oil.  The bust in Cambodia hit the market hard. 10 tonnes of safrole oil was destroyed. Basically the worlds supply. Safrole has been impossible to find since the bust. It just doesn't exist.  I honestly doubt there is still safrole made MDMA still being produced anywhere but in Canada these days. I think who ever told you that it was safrole MDMA is a big fat liar.  Vendors lie about the quality of drugs they sell. Online is no different to offline. Dealers like to talk a lot of shit. Most don't know how the MDMA is made. They are just making shit up.


----------



## Tec

Lovely, my Orange Lions arrived. Though I can see the confusion over colour, they're definitely peach coloured but photograph as orange.

Pretty pumped for these :D


----------



## titsupafter2004

packet_sniffer said:


> I honestly doubt there is still safrole made MDMA still being produced anywhere but in Canada these days.



why canada mate ?


----------



## SmokingAces

packet_sniffer said:


> I haven't had any of the new dutch made MDMA or dutch made pills so I can't really judge the quality of the MDMA. PMK glycidate is a white powder made in China. It makes PMK oil.  The bust in Cambodia hit the market hard. 10 tonnes of safrole oil was destroyed. Basically the worlds supply. Safrole has been impossible to find since the bust. It just doesn't exist.  I honestly doubt there is still safrole made MDMA still being produced anywhere but in Canada these days. I think who ever told you that it was safrole MDMA is a big fat liar.  Vendors lie about the quality of drugs they sell. Online is no different to offline. Dealers like to talk a lot of shit. Most don't know how the MDMA is made. They are just making shit up.



The 10 tonnes that they seized was 2 years ago now. Safrass the tree used to make safrole is still growing in areas of North America and East Asia. I agree most dealers online or irl will say anything to sell their stuff but there is still the odd honest guy at the top, who want to make the best product. But isn't PMK originally made from safrass anyway, so there must be some around anyway? 

Even if you look on the markets there is clearly better MDMA available. Just not from the one-stop-shop pills, MDMA, paste type operations. These are the bulk dealers, but the stuff isn't always as refined as it could be. A quick wash with acetone would probably help a fair bit in most cases. It's funny they all say "highest attainable purity 84%" but then if you wash it you still loose some. So not the highest attainable purity. As someone said earlier I doubt everyone who is actually producing the MDMA is a trained chemist either.


----------



## Treacle

Tec said:


> Lovely, my Orange Lions arrived. Though I can see the confusion over colour, they're definitely peach coloured but photograph as orange.
> 
> Pretty pumped for these :D


I spot new Microsofts, from the Manchester crew. I expect they'll be like Rainbow Drops, but do let us know what they're like, because I believe these are the latest press. It could be a decent batch.


----------



## Tec

Did they release Microsoft's again? Those are the pre-Rainbow Drop ones unfortunately, I only ever took one and posted a very weird trip report on here. Turned out that were 70mg, is that right? I just never fancied re-visiting them. 

The Green Stars though, I need to try these again. I thought they might have been the holy grail ones BlueBull mentioned but (dropping alone) they didn't tick the right boxes.. and are still available as far as I know.


----------



## Limey

packet_sniffer said:


> Has any body lab tested the Lime Green Snapchat's with C.P on back? Sold as 220/250mg MDMA. Reports from strong to weak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they 3D shaped with a cog outline? They are sold as 200/220mg MDMA.
> 
> I'm talking about these http://pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34808
> 
> Lab tested at 206mg MDMA.


Yes those are the ones. 
I didn't get much but a speedy feeling off 3 snapchats, but a friend of mine said he was rolling balls off half ?!?!?


----------



## Treacle

Tec: Yeah, there's a new batch of them out, which I'm assuming are stronger. The first ones felt about 70mg to me...


----------



## Limey

I've just heard from a few friends who said that yellow shells are amazing, they've been tested on checkit as only having 90-110mg of MDMA with a low dose of caffeine 10-30mg (not a deal breaker as there are much much worse adulterants) 
It honestly wouldn't surprise me if they were better than some of the 200mg + pills. 
I'm getting a couple of them as a freebie, so no big loss of they're shit. I'll give an honest report on those too. 

On Friday I did half a hello kitty and about 200-300 mg of mediocre MDMA. Wondered if it was a tolerance issue (lost the magic as the yanks say) 
However Saturday proved this not to be the case as I had a great time on one capsule which was advertised as 0.1g of 88% pure MDMA (made in the USA)
A friend who hadn't taken ecstasy since the 90s thought it was excellent too! There's definitely good MDMA around it's just rare and losing the magic seems like a lame excuse for shitty MDMA to me.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

^

Yes. You give me an '89 Dove or a '95 Playboy and I dont think I d show you any magic lost.


----------



## MiniNapalm

^
A '95 playboy - severe case of goosebumps just thinking of that. Best time of my life.


----------



## packet_sniffer

Limey said:


> Yes those are the ones.
> I didn't get much but a speedy feeling off 3 snapchats, but a friend of mine said he was rolling balls off half ?!?!?



Yes the Pink 3D Audemar Piguet's are being sold as 200/220mg MDMA. They come from the Netherlands. Not tried them myself.

And thanks for information on the Lime Green Snapchat's. I've heard mixed reports from awesome to shit. Not sure what to think.

I doubt they contain 250mg MDMA like the vendor said. The pill only weighs 315mg so I expect it to contain some where around 150mg MDMA mark.

Anyone lab tested or taken a Lime Green Snapchat with C.P pressed into the back like to comment on the quality?


----------



## packet_sniffer

.Blue 3D shaped Adidas. 3D shaped Adidas logo. Strong MDMA smell. These are going around London. Dutch pills. Original batch. Picture below.







Anyone tried them?


----------



## Digger909

The adidas originals were going around yorkshire over xmas/ny 2014/15.

Typical dutchie, heavy hitting but no love n hugs.


----------



## ferrett1979

The original Peach dutch lions and the Lime green rolls royces r by far the nicest mdma pills to come out of the dam this year imo, closely followed by the blue Instagrams (which were slightly stronger than previous mentioned). The blue dutch lions were weaker and not the same batch of mdma. The dutch yellow (peachy) coloured RRs r good and the Red heinekens certainly pack a punch. Didnt rate the hello kitties at all nor the Teslas. Some of the mdma has been surprisingly impressive, although there's a lot being of brown crystal doing the rounds which looks the part but has a very distinct non mdma chemical smell which is a RC of some sort 
Forgot about the white Bacardis... only had a few of these and loved em 
I must admit i candy flipped with a dutch lion and 1plsd (a decent tab luckily not the shit ones around now) and it was of the most euphoric nights ive ever had


----------



## packet_sniffer

Digger909 said:


> The adidas originals were going around yorkshire over xmas/ny 2014/15.
> 
> Typical dutchie, heavy hitting but no love n hugs.



Thanks for the feedback. Heavy? No love? Doesn't  sound that good. Anyone else used the Dutch Blue 3D Adidas? Sold as 200mg MDMA pills.


----------



## Fishface

ferrett1979 said:


> . . .closely followed by the blue Instagrams (which were slightly stronger than previous mentioned)
> 
> Didnt rate the  the Teslas.



Another thumbs up for the blue instagrams - though also found the blue Teslas rather fine - all so subjective!




> I must admit i candy flipped with a dutch lion and 1plsd (a decent tab luckily not the shit ones around now) and it was of the most euphoric nights ive ever had



Nice one! Good to see you round and about, Ferrett


----------



## Tec

What's a good way to combine 2CB and MDMA? Was thinking dropping 20mg then a Lion about 30 minutes after? On a relatively small stomach.

My friend and I tried 2CB last night for the first time, dropped 15mg then stupidly snorted another 15mg after 90 mins as it wasn't doing a great deal. Obviously a huge mistake that, reality bending at points... head was fucking ruined. :D


----------



## Treacle

I found both together to be the best. Some people prefer to space them out.


----------



## flashbak1

Does anyone have a list of test centre results sites e.g. saferparty? 

There's always loads of results on partyflock that never pop up on SP. I know that the Dutch can just walk in to a test centre and get them checked personally, but it makes sense that there would be a cohesive list somewhere, e.g. from the specific test centres themselves, if they are allowed to publish that is.


----------



## BlueBull

flashbak1 said:


> Does anyone have a list of test centre results sites e.g. saferparty?
> 
> There's always loads of results on partyflock that never pop up on SP. I know that the Dutch can just walk in to a test centre and get them checked personally, but it makes sense that there would be a cohesive list somewhere, e.g. from the specific test centres themselves, if they are allowed to publish that is.


Bogman started compiling a list of things like that, made it a sticky


----------



## Josh

Tec said:


> What's a good way to combine 2CB and MDMA? Was thinking dropping 20mg then a Lion about 30 minutes after? On a relatively small stomach.
> 
> My friend and I tried 2CB last night for the first time, dropped 15mg then stupidly snorted another 15mg after 90 mins as it wasn't doing a great deal. Obviously a huge mistake that, reality bending at points... head was fucking ruined. :D



I find that the 2c-b / mdma combo works best if you're already up on your pill before you take the 2c-b. If I take both together they seem to cancel each other out a bit. Maybe I need to up my doses though.


----------



## Sprodo

Tec said:


> What's a good way to combine 2CB and MDMA? Was thinking dropping 20mg then a Lion about 30 minutes after? On a relatively small stomach.
> 
> My friend and I tried 2CB last night for the first time, dropped 15mg then stupidly snorted another 15mg after 90 mins as it wasn't doing a great deal. Obviously a huge mistake that, reality bending at points... head was fucking ruined. :D



I've only done it twice, but both times dropped 20mg of 2cb about 2 hours into the MDMA. Don't redose either, but you should get a good 6 hours


----------



## SmokingAces

Josh said:


> I find that the 2c-b / mdma combo works best if you're already up on your pill before you take the 2c-b. If I take both together they seem to cancel each other out a bit. Maybe I need to up my doses though.



I find that too, no need for a large dose to start with the MDMA maybe 140-160, then when that levels out 20mg 2c-b. The other thing is 2c-b takes a while to hit, and I always found it annoying taking it first then waiting to take the MD. Did both together before and it seemed to take some of the "enlightened" vibes I got off 2c-b away from the experience. Everyone's different ,I know a lot prefer the 2c-b first as it lasts longer.


----------



## packet_sniffer

No word on the Lime Green Snaapchat's? No lab test results? If no one has tested them by the end of the week I will send one in to Energycontrol in Spain.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

packet_sniffer said:


> No word on the Lime Green Snaapchat's? No lab test results? If no one has tested them by the end of the week I will send one in to Energycontrol in Spain.



http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34951


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35283


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=34953

Lots of reports if you check pill reports.net!!


----------



## bogman

pretty fucked up Green Grenade https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3907


----------



## Gdk

Downloaded TOR again. If anyone wants to recommend a few nice things via pm, i would really appreciate it. If this post is in violation, lemme know and ill delete instantly.


----------



## MiniNapalm

bogman said:


> pretty fucked up Green Grenade https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3907


! If ever there was a case supporting testing, this is it.


----------



## flashbak1

BlueBull said:


> Bogman started compiling a list of things like that, made it a sticky



Thanks. Yeah I saw that before and knew most of them but they more or less just share the same results. Hardly any of the ones mentioned on partyflock show up.

Does anyone here have an account on partyflock that they can use to ask the members if any more exist?


----------



## packet_sniffer

flashbak1 said:


> Does anyone here have an account on partyflock that they can use to ask the members if any more exist?



I was born in the Netherlands but live/work in London now. I have an  account on partyflock. I'm on the forums now. What do you need to know?


----------



## flashbak1

packet_sniffer said:


> I was born in the Netherlands but live/work in London now. I have an  account on partyflock. I'm on the forums now. What do you need to know?



Magic.

Can you ask in the drugs forum, if the results that they post are listed anywhere (on websites), or if they are just individual results that they each have been given personally by testing centres and PL is the only place that they report the results.

Stands to reason that there might be somewhere collating the information e.g. on the actual testing centres websites. If so, can they provide links please?

Thanks


----------



## SmokingAces

packet_sniffer said:


> I was born in the Netherlands but live/work in London now. I have an  account on partyflock. I'm on the forums now. What do you need to know?



I'd also like to know what people are saying are the best pills. Also I'd like to known what our Dutch friends opinions are on so many of us UK users finding so many of these high dose Dutch pills underwhelming in terms of empathy. Yet still some of the pills getting praise (Lions, Instagrams, Androids), and have any of the Dutch partyflock members tried the UK presses like the ninja turtles, UFO's, rainbow drops etc and what did they think of those compared to the pills they're used to. Many thanks dude.


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

any one tried the green microsofts yet?


----------



## MiniNapalm

flashbak1 said:


> Magic.
> 
> Can you ask in the drugs forum, if the results that they post are listed anywhere (on websites), or if they are just individual results that they each have been given personally by testing centres and PL is the only place that they report the results.
> 
> Stands to reason that there might be somewhere collating the information e.g. on the actual testing centres websites. If so, can they provide links please?
> 
> Thanks


I suspect not - check out the Trimbos notification on this PR page: http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=region_home&region=2

Seems to imply that formally collating results online from Dutch test centres is frowned on.


----------



## flashbak1

MiniNapalm said:


> I suspect not - check out the Trimbos notification on this PR page: http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=region_home®ion=2
> 
> Seems to imply that formally collating results online from Dutch test centres is frowned on.



I think it means that naming the actual test centres where the results came from, is prohibited. If results were completely banned then there would be no results on PF or SP as they could easily be traced back to the people who took the pill in to check.


----------



## packet_sniffer

I have some answers to the questions that were asked.

There is no  central website that collects all test data in the Netherlands. You  submit a pill/powder/tab and the test center gives you a number to call  back.

Best pills in the Netherlands at the  moment would be Yellow Phillip Plein, Red Wolves, Blue Instagram, Black  Dice, & Orange Magnets.

No one would take UK made pills in the Netherlands. They only take the homegrown made MDMA and pills.

I  will ask about MDMA quality and not feeling empathy while on the Dutch  MDMA & pills. I will get back to you with an answer mate


----------



## packet_sniffer

Purple Tomorrowland's. 3D Shield Shaped. Dutch. Lab Tested 168mg to 234mg MDMA.

I've just been offered some. Anyone had these? Are they any good?


----------



## Treacle

I have some Tomorrowlands. I'll be trying them ASAP.


----------



## flashbak1

packet_sniffer said:


> I have some answers to the questions that were asked.
> 
> There is no  central website that collects all test data in the Netherlands. You  submit a pill/powder/tab and the test center gives you a number to call  back.
> 
> Best pills in the Netherlands at the  moment would be Yellow Phillip Plein, Red Wolves, Blue Instagram, Black  Dice, & Orange Magnets.
> 
> No one would take UK made pills in the Netherlands. They only take the homegrown made MDMA and pills.
> 
> I  will ask about MDMA quality and not feeling empathy while on the Dutch  MDMA & pills. I will get back to you with an answer mate



Thanks

Are they rating on strength or effect? 

It's been brought up recently about which precursors are used to make MDMA and the difference in quality present by using the different methods. Can their test centres differentiate between production methods? Or do they just test as mdma?

Out of that list, I've tested the Pleins and the Instagrams. Very strong reaction on the Pleins but found the Instagrams to be quite slow reacting and there was a LOT of binder that wouldn't break down, so passed on them.

Going to try red lions for Dj Sneak tonight and Pleins for Halloween on Sat. Will report back.

Tanned 1.5 peach Lions Sat night/Sunday morning (lovely obviously) then took half a green Heisenberg about 1pm the next day. Didn't like the interaction between the 2 2bh   and wish I hadn't Lot's of K involved by that point so could be the reason though.


----------



## packet_sniffer

Red MasterCard's, Orange Owls and Lime Green/Yellow Minion's are also popular at the moment in the Netherlands. 

Orange Owls are lab tested at 240mg MDMA. MasterCard's & Minions are lab tested at190mg to 200mg MDMA.  

They are rated for strength and effect. People are describing these pills as very heavy and hard hitting.  

But if you start with 1/2 a pill the desired MDMA effects are present. The love is still there. 

 Test centers can test for left over precursor chemicals in pills. But I don't think they can differentiate between different production methods. 

  I know 95% of MDMA that is being made in the Netherlands is being made with Chinese PMK oil. 

There is a precursor to PMK oil that has been found and is being used. It is a pure white powder and easy to smuggle in through Dutch ports.  

Anything else you would like to know?


----------



## flashbak1

packet_sniffer said:


> Red MasterCard's, Orange Owls and Lime Green/Yellow Minion's are also popular at the moment in the Netherlands.
> 
> Orange Owls are lab tested at 240mg MDMA. MasterCard's & Minions are lab tested at190mg to 200mg MDMA.
> 
> They are rated for strength and effect. People are describing these pills as very heavy and hard hitting.
> 
> But if you start with 1/2 a pill the desired MDMA effects are present. The love is still there.
> 
> Test centers can test for left over precursor chemicals in pills. But I don't think they can differentiate between different production methods.
> 
> I know 95% of MDMA that is being made in the Netherlands is being made with Chinese PMK oil.
> 
> There is a precursor to PMK oil that has been found and is being used. It is a pure white powder and easy to smuggle in through Dutch ports.
> 
> Anything else you would like to know?




Thanks.

Do they know why the Peach Dutch Lions were so different (i.e. what was in them, which precursor was used, which presser they came from etc) compared to all the other pills floating around? 

I take in halves anyway and the lions are definitely different to others.

How have the red Lions been received? Are they from the same presser or a copycat? 

Is there a direct lineage from known pressers or is it just random what is available?

Take it you mean PMK glycidate which was mentioned a few pages back? Which do they prefer as a precursor?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## packet_sniffer

Peach Dutch Lions are 159-175mg according to Dutch test center. I think  these are made by a smaller syndicate in Netherlands. This crew pump out  smaller batches of pills.

There are Green, Yellow, Orange, Peach  & Blue Dutch Lions. I think they are all from the same presser. I  think yellow is 2CB. Green is 4FMP. Orange/Peach/Blue is MDMA.

No  copycat batches around. Copycat's usually come from the original  pressers not other syndicates/groups. They just water down the MDMA  content for bigger profits.

Yes there is a direct lineage from  known syndicates/groups. The big syndicates/groups will make a new press  every 1/2 weeks. Smaller groups stay with a couple of presses.

The big syndicates/groups can pump out 200KG of MDMA every day in superlabs. Smaller crews run from 10KG to 50KG batches a day.

PMK  glycidate is the main precursor used in MDMA production in the  Netherlands. 50KG of PMK glycidate powder makes 30 liters of PMK oil.  PMK glycidate is cheap in bulk.

If you would ask a Dutch chemist  I'm sure he would say they would like to work with Safrole Oil. But it's  almost impossible to get these days. MDMA made from Safrole Oil produces a more stoned body high.


----------



## Tec

packet_sniffer said:


> But if you start with 1/2 a pill the desired MDMA effects are present. The love is still there.








I appreciate your insights onto this thread, but please don't spread this sort of mis-information. 

We all know the score, the above statement is completely rubbish. If this is what people actually think in NL then the scene is doomed lol.

And that's as polite as I could be


----------



## Tec

Josh said:


> I find that the 2c-b / mdma combo works best if you're already up on your pill before you take the 2c-b. If I take both together they seem to cancel each other out a bit. Maybe I need to up my doses though.





Sprodo said:


> I've only done it twice, but both times dropped 20mg of 2cb about 2 hours into the MDMA. Don't redose either, but you should get a good 6 hours





Sid said:


> I find that too, no need for a large dose to start with the MDMA maybe 140-160, then when that levels out 20mg 2c-b. The other thing is 2c-b takes a while to hit, and I always found it annoying taking it first then waiting to take the MD. Did both together before and it seemed to take some of the "enlightened" vibes I got off 2c-b away from the experience. Everyone's different ,I know a lot prefer the 2c-b first as it lasts longer.



Cheers for the responses. 

Does the 2CB effect re-dosing with MDMA? Sorry to ask on this thread but I trust you guys more than Google results


----------



## SmokingAces

I used to like just riding the positive vibes just after the peak of MDMA into acid or 2c-b trips. A redose is nice and I often did it just not as mega as I would dose the MDMA on its own so it didn't override the 2c-b. Beautiful combo man you'll love it.


----------



## smik2

What's the deal with yellow Rolls Royces? There's a report on PR saying they're PMA but no test results and plenty of people saying they're clean.


----------



## Gdk

packet_sniffer said:


> Red MasterCard's, Orange Owls and Lime Green/Yellow Minion's are also popular at the moment in the Netherlands.
> 
> Orange Owls are lab tested at 240mg MDMA. MasterCard's & Minions are lab tested at190mg to 200mg MDMA.
> 
> They are rated for strength and effect. People are describing these pills as very heavy and hard hitting.
> 
> But if you start with 1/2 a pill the desired MDMA effects are present. The love is still there.
> 
> Test centers can test for left over precursor chemicals in pills. But I don't think they can differentiate between different production methods.
> 
> I know 95% of MDMA that is being made in the Netherlands is being made with Chinese PMK oil.
> 
> There is a precursor to PMK oil that has been found and is being used. It is a pure white powder and easy to smuggle in through Dutch ports.
> 
> Anything else you would like to know?



Are these the Minions you are referring to?





These have been goin round Copenhagen for a while. But they are no where near 200mg. Id say maybe 100mg at best. Mellow pill. Chatty and social. But i drop 5 of them on a night and they do in no way compare to the blue instagrams for instance. Maybe these are copies i dunno.

Also these have been goin round. Pill weighs 200 mg and again i estimate these at around 100mg.





Stay Safe


----------



## MiniNapalm

Gdk said:


> Are these the Minions you are referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These have been goin round Copenhagen for a while. But they are no where near 200mg. Id say maybe 100mg at best. Mellow pill. Chatty and social. But i drop 5 of them on a night and they do in no way compare to the blue instagrams for instance. Maybe these are copies i dunno.



It's likely these are the ones being referred to - altogether different press: http://www.pillreports.net/index.php?page=display_pill&id=35294


----------



## next wave

uniqlo2015 said:


> Been lurking for a little while, thought I would join in as good discussion.
> 
> Anyone here tried Silver Bars from NL? Interested to hear others' experience, I enjoyed them but quite a serious pill, quite strong without much "fun". Tested on WEDINOS just incase and came back as MDMA.
> 
> Be great to here others' opinions, a few friends who had them couldn't keep half down and made them vomit pretty quick.



A stalker turned talker here - I had a silver in ibiza, granted after a couple of light blue 'Y' stamped pills (which were low-med dose mdma i'd say) but i thought the silver was very good (for a dutch pill). I did it in 2 halves half and hour apart and when it kicked in it took me into a much more energetic, happy, euphoric state, not mongy. I did feel a bit burpy tho. From then on it was more y's and crystal and it got messy.

I agree with most people on here that the peach lions are great pills. Best for me since the white mitzis that were around at the same time as the turtles. (Just to mention, the turtles i had were definitely adulterated with some sort of psychadelic stimulant, alot of us felt aweful the next day as well, hearts pounding unusally fast).

Packet sniffer, thanks for the insight, would you be able to shed any light on why glycidate synth produces inferior mdma to safrole? I read somewhere before that the more process the precursor goes through the less superior the product. Could this be because it effects the isomer ratio? Or does more process create a weaker bonded mdma molecule (this is my uneducated theory)?


----------



## Purpledaisies

Anyone with experiences of red or blue rolls royce? Can't find much info! Cheers


----------



## MiniNapalm

smik2 said:


> What's the deal with yellow Rolls Royces? There's a report on PR saying they're PMA but no test results and plenty of people saying they're clean.


The ones I had (no 2.0 on the back) were not PMA - I tested fully, incl. mandelin. They were good, clean, euphoric and probably about 180mg. 

That said, there are lots of different batches about, so do be careful.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

smik2 said:


> What's the deal with yellow Rolls Royces? There's a report on PR saying they're PMA but no test results and plenty of people saying they're clean.



Mixed view on these. I've done the peach orange colour ones now four times. 
Sold as MD high around 180 mg.
Other users have personal reports of great only take half etc. 
Tested with all reagents and appear ok. 

1st - 1/4 pub a very little tickle (test) 
2nd - 1/2 home long come up but ate 1 hr b4 very mild effects virtually none. 
3rd - 3/4 club strong come up in an hr eyes all over place followed by 1/4 then 1/2 loads of energy easy come down ? Mate had 1/2 and anihilated for an hr on come up. 
4th - worrying about mixed results previous and possible wide dose range crushed 4 pills together and made 1/2 pill bombs. Ate 3 hrs before drop light meal. Drop 1/2 nothing 1hr 30, drop another 1/2 low effects, 2hrs 30 drop another 1/2 medium MD high but not much euphoric. Didn't bother with anymore that night as it felt like it was just going to continue as the same. Same Mate who previous did 1/2 felt nothing after 2 hrs redosed 1/2 and got medium effects. The comedown was actually lovely, went straight to sleep woke up next day I felt euphoric and full of empathy, went to a protest rave and didn't feel the need to take anything as I was still full of energy. Danced for 4 hrs!!!

In all very unpredictable pills and possible wide dose range. 2 out of 4 occasions come up around 1hr 30  / 2 hrs to even feel anything. 

They were reported toxic by plod but absolutely no reason and they say same for high or wide dose. Usually if adulterated they state it. 

I now assume all Rolls Royce are gonna be similar. If I had dropped full or higher on that initial 3rd drop thinking they were crap from 2nd time then can see why the warning is there. 

Be careful don't do more than 1 per drop and wait 2 hrs before considering it's a low dosed one you got. 

PMA? If so then the high of PMA is nice and very similar to MD. certainly no high temps or horrid effects just variable.


----------



## stereo mic

anyone else had the black Dom Perignon pills? I had one at the weekend gave one to a mate who then halved it. Of all the Dutch pills I've had this one seemed the best, had ups's, Instagrams and I had a yellow Rolls Royce Wednesday evening ( wasn't expecting much from it, high tolerance and I'd heard they weren't brilliant), the Black DP was awesome, I don't know if it's the amount of md in them or the synth or combining it with speed and acid. I still didn't get all loved up, like back in the day, but I was getting tingles up and down my spine and I was talking shit to anyone who'd listen.

If I can get more I'll do a pillreport on them, there isn't one for the black ones, but on ecstasy data one has been tested around the 240mg. Did I manage to get 2 of the first strong batch and if I get more they could be weaker...?

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## uniqlo2015

Packet Sniffer - thanks for all the Dutch info!

Maybe you could a weekly summary of whats happening over there for us english language speakers 

Obviously takes up too much time, but would be great to see more info cross - language, I wonder what Germans are posting etc?


----------



## Treacle

packet_sniffer said:


> MDMA made from Safrole Oil produces a more stoned body high.


That's a load of shit. Safrole MDMA is far more energetic and uplifting. Also, as has already been stated, PMK has been used since the '90s, and right up until the drought, which means PMK is not the issue. Someone else has already commented on your 'the love is there' comment, so I'll refrain from doing so.


----------



## SmokingAces

I'd have to agree with treacle about that one. I had a consistent hook up for stuff that was supposed to be safrole synth a while back pills and crystal and it was like a cleaner high less mongey and more loved up bouncing about the dance floor.

Packet_sniffer has posted some good information here though since he/she joined. What's your theory about the mix of isomers? ive read that d-Mdma would be more energetic and l- more mongey. According to phikal its racemic most people would prefer but maybe some of us would rather the energetic stuff.


----------



## Treacle

Shulgin said that even though one isomer is more energetic, that ideal effects are when its racemic, so you get a bit of everything. I tried my 'safrole' MDMA last night, at a rave, with two mates. I did us 130mg each, then I topped up with half a Dutch Lion and most of a Rainbow Drop. The MDMA didn't seem very good, at all. I've had a month or more off, so I would have come up quite noticeably. There was no discernible come up, and I didn't get particularly loved-up, just spaced out. I'll be trying Tomorrowlands in a couple of days. The hunt continues...


----------



## Gdk

Oh i see. Thanks for clearing that up.
And thanks to Packet Sniffer for all the info. Been offered Purple Dominos, Pink Pumpkinheads and Yellow Batman pills. From what i can gather, the Dominos are supposed to be around 140mg, but anyone have any experience with either of these pills?

Stay Safe


----------



## Grassman

I've heard the black Dom Perignons are good. Anyone tried them?


----------



## MiniNapalm

Grassman said:


> I've heard the black Dom Perignons are good. Anyone tried them?



Check out stereo-mic's posting from a page back - they sound the business.


----------



## Tec

Treacle said:


> Shulgin said that even though one isomer is more energetic, that ideal effects are when its racemic, so you get a bit of everything. I tried my 'safrole' MDMA last night, at a rave, with two mates. I did us 130mg each, then I topped up with half a Dutch Lion and most of a Rainbow Drop. The MDMA didn't seem very good, at all. I've had a month or more off, so I would have come up quite noticeably. There was no discernible come up, and I didn't get particularly loved-up, just spaced out. I'll be trying Tomorrowlands in a couple of days. The hunt continues...



Unlucky mate, crystal isn't worth it any more. Unless you have the most honest and knowledgeable dealer in the world.

It's enough to make you want to synth :D


----------



## Treacle

Tell me about it. If the proper precursors were available, I'm sure I'd have tried it!  If that stuff I took was synthesised from safrole, 130mg would have been perfect. As already stated, it's wise to expect lies from vendors, just like street dealers. I'm trying Tomorrowlands in the next few days, so I'll report back. Let's hope they're special.


----------



## ScotchMist

I've seen quite a few people mention the smell of aniseed being a marker for saffrole synth and quality. I don't think the aniseed smell indicates a thing, certainly not quality and im not sure Saffrole either.

I've had loads of mongy dutch pills that reeked of aniseed, shite and mongy. Does the different synth route create the smell? Do they add an essence of aniseed to dupe us? 

MDMA, sooo many questions. Not many answers. I think I might email some of the darknet bloggers/journos and ask them to reach out and see if they can get an interview with a producer or someone involved and get some answers and put _some_ of these questions to bed..


----------



## SmokingAces

Most MDMA smells of aniseed. Good idea ScotchMist. That might answer some questions. Would be interested to know if anyone's sent any of the lacking stuff to Energy Control in Spain? This only occurred to me after reading a reddit post which I am dubious to put faith in, because it's reddit. Which said a top U.S. Or Canadian vendors stuff was tested twice at 51% and 57%. Maybe the problem is simply the purity is not good with a lot of it.


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Maybe we should cook some us between us lot lol8( I'm sure theres enough knowledge and dedication for the wanting of the nice energetic loved up MDMA ... Any how I've been shopping and some blue dutch lions , black DP's , supposed 'saffrole' MDMA and some of the Canadian MDA its been over 3 months since my last time so I'm hoping I'm gunna be a drooling mess of euphoria but we will see. 

Everyone have a good Halloween?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Treacle said:


> Tell me about it. If the proper precursors were available, I'm sure I'd have tried it!  If that stuff I took was synthesised from safrole, 130mg would have been perfect. As already stated, it's wise to expect lies from vendors, just like street dealers. I'm trying Tomorrowlands in the next few days, so I'll report back. Let's hope they're special.



Sorry if I'm being lazy and not rechecking your posts but did you test the crystal? If so what was your reaction time and colour? Those tommorowlands look very much like a Dutch press. How does the reaction time and colour differ from the crystal to the pill? I'm thinking you could be in for more of the same ?. I got my hands on some UK press tomorrowlands couple of years ago. They went straight to dark purple then black not overly strong reckon about 120mg Max but they were the business for empathy energy and love. My next press after that was Allstars. They were similar but not as clean high, still better than all Dutch I've had since. I'm waiting for a few weeks but got some supposed UK press partyflock, yes they are copy but apparent reports sound good but........... Enjoy the Dam dude!!! You lucky sod. Went for ADE and it was amazing.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

Had sum weak mda recently, didn't live up to expectations but didn't get you wiped to the heavens, just was little trippy shit going on


----------



## piranha510

Are the blue Dutch Lions as good as the Peach ones?


----------



## flashbak1

Not tried the blue ones, but the red are very strong!


----------



## flashbak1

packet_sniffer said:


> Peach Dutch Lions are 159-175mg according to Dutch test center. I think  these are made by a smaller syndicate in Netherlands. This crew pump out  smaller batches of pills.
> 
> There are Green, Yellow, Orange, Peach  & Blue Dutch Lions. I think they are all from the same presser. I  think yellow is 2CB. Green is 4FMP. Orange/Peach/Blue is MDMA.
> 
> No  copycat batches around. Copycat's usually come from the original  pressers not other syndicates/groups. They just water down the MDMA  content for bigger profits.
> 
> Yes there is a direct lineage from  known syndicates/groups. The big syndicates/groups will make a new press  every 1/2 weeks. Smaller groups stay with a couple of presses.
> 
> The big syndicates/groups can pump out 200KG of MDMA every day in superlabs. Smaller crews run from 10KG to 50KG batches a day.
> 
> PMK  glycidate is the main precursor used in MDMA production in the  Netherlands. 50KG of PMK glycidate powder makes 30 liters of PMK oil.  PMK glycidate is cheap in bulk.
> 
> If you would ask a Dutch chemist  I'm sure he would say they would like to work with Safrole Oil. But it's  almost impossible to get these days. MDMA made from Safrole Oil produces a more stoned body high.



Great info again!

What's the average age of forum members? Is there a lot that were around in the 90's when pills were usually spot on, who would know the difference in lost empathy in most of today's pills?


----------



## chojek

How about the Orange Dom Perignons guys?


----------



## flashbak1

chojek said:


> How about the Orange Dom Perignons guys?



Great pills. Very strong.


----------



## Grassman

Can someone tell me what the blue Instagrams are like?


----------



## Digger909

Grassman said:


> Can someone tell me what the blue Instagrams are like?



Same mdma as the blue tesla. Just a lower dose.


----------



## Fishface

Hmm - not those I had . . .

Thought the Teslas fine (got told off for saying 'bangin'' before  ) pills but found the Instagrams lovey-er, feely-er and slightly stronger . . .


----------



## MrPorter

Has anyone had the green dollar bills? 
Some friends tried them and weren't mad about them, despite claiming to be 200mg+


----------



## Digger909

Fishface said:


> Hmm - not those I had . . .
> 
> found the Instagrams lovey-er, feely-er .




Maybe they felt like that because it was a lower dosage. They came from same mdma stock as teslas. Honest!


----------



## Fishface

Warreva . . .


----------



## Small_town_casual

Grassman said:


> Can someone tell me what the blue Instagrams are like?



Blue Instagrams were bang on, how are people still getting blue Instagrams and orange don perignons? They back date a few months, mind you I suppose some stock up, at the minute it's red supremes, yellow snapchats and philipp pleins... Think the minions and mastercards are landing soon.

Still have saved a few RR 2.0s 2 peach lions and then an Adidas cut out 

Should really post up a picture of my collection so far, probably on a good 40+


----------



## packet_sniffer

I would not trust online vendors or street vendors. They don't know the purity of the drugs they sell.

 It is just a wild guess in most cases. Drug dealers are also huge liars. I do not trust anything that comes out of a drug dealers mouth.

Truth is most vendors are at least 2 or 3 steps away from the production of the pills/MDMA. On the street it can be 8 to 10 steps from production.

I would only trust the test center results from the Netherlands. 

There is also the spread that occurs between batches of pressed pills. This can sometimes be from 120mg per pill to 270 per pill. Dangerous!

Most labs in the Netherlands do not know how to correctly press pills. Most are amateurs using cheap Chinese pill presses you can buy on eBay.

There are a few syndicates who know what they are doing. very professional. Low spread and high quality pills.


----------



## Sosick801

Anyone heard of red go fasts? Newer press rumored to be around 220mgs


----------



## Sosick801

http://www.mdmateam.com/image/131091318741


----------



## chojek

flashbak1 said:


> Great pills. Very strong.


 Similar high to the Red UPS or even better? I've heard they're from the same crew. 

I personally think this Partyflock crew is pretty decent. The Red UPS for example aren't nowhere near as nice as the Dutch Lions or Orange Teslas, but still really euphoric and get you there, no mongyness, for me anyway.


----------



## SmokingAces

In the beginning of this resurgence of good pills there were 2 main crews. The ones pressing the orange Q-Dance and Defqon's, and the crew making the Speakers/Nintendo's.

From my own findings I remember the Q-Dance/Defqon crew had better feeling pills. Those first orange Q's and Defqon's weren't mongy for me. Maybe packet_sniffer knows which presses these 2 teams are coming out with now? I'd guess the Speaker/Nintendo crew are behind the Red Supreme's and other similar ones. Are the Q/Defqon people behind the tomorrowlands?

I don't think the Lions are anything to do with either? I'm planning a session on Saturday but cant figure out what to go with. I thought the Red UPS were pretty average. I tried them in the pub and in a club just halves, wouldn't complain about being mongy but the UFO's/other UK pills were definitely better. Thus making me think I shouldn't gamble and just buy the rainbow drops. I've seen Treacle say they weren't as good as other UK presses but at least his first trial of them he seemed impressed. I'm betting they are still better than most of these other ones being mentioned.


----------



## chojek

Sid said:


> In the beginning of this resurgence of good pills there were 2 main crews. The ones pressing the orange Q-Dance and Defqon's, and the crew making the Speakers/Nintendo's.
> 
> From my own findings I remember the Q-Dance/Defqon crew had better feeling pills. Those first orange Q's and Defqon's weren't mongy for me. Maybe packet_sniffer knows which presses these 2 teams are coming out with now? I'd guess the Speaker/Nintendo crew are behind the Red Supreme's and other similar ones. Are the Q/Defqon people behind the tomorrowlands?
> 
> I don't think the Lions are anything to do with either? I'm planning a session on Saturday but cant figure out what to go with. I thought the Red UPS were pretty average. I tried them in the pub and in a club just halves, wouldn't complain about being mongy but the UFO's/other UK pills were definitely better. Thus making me think I shouldn't gamble and just buy the rainbow drops. I've seen Treacle say they weren't as good as other UK presses but at least his first trial of them he seemed impressed. I'm betting they are still better than most of these other ones being mentioned.


Red Supremes are from Checkpoint, same presser of the Orange Teslas and Snapchats. This is why you see CP on the back of the Snapchats, probably on the Red Supremes too. This MDMA is definitely different for me, it's way more lovey and euphoric.


----------



## erbaviva_girls

hi guys, has anyone had experience with the silver bars? I read that contain 223 mg of mdma , but I read that are commercial tablets are not good because they contain other substances in them, some more information about these pills ?

http://41.media.tumblr.com/66e6df8908c62c6b0a3b9a232abcc454/tumblr_np0t71imNG1smghnuo1_1280.jpg


----------



## Sosick801

erbaviva_girls said:


> hi guys, has anyone had experience with the silver bars? I read that contain 223 mg of mdma , but I read that are commercial tablets are not good because they contain other substances in them, some more information about these pills ?
> 
> http://41.media.tumblr.com/66e6df8908c62c6b0a3b9a232abcc454/tumblr_np0t71imNG1smghnuo1_1280.jpg



Silver bars are good beans and contain a high dosage of mdma 
Start with halves


----------



## Gdk

Blue Insta´s are amazing. Best pill i had this year.

Stay Safe


----------



## Gdk

Sosick801 said:


> Anyone heard of red go fasts? Newer press rumored to be around 220mgs



Saw some yellow go fasts advertised as 300mg today.

Stay Safe


----------



## doctordetox

MDMA is one on the few neuro toxic agents/drug that can permanently kill neurons and circuits with minimum use


----------



## Sosick801

Gdk said:


> Blue Insta´s are amazing. Best pill i had this year.
> 
> Stay Safe



I can cosign this blue IGs are a go!


----------



## flashbak1

chojek said:


> Similar high to the Red UPS or even better? I've heard they're from the same crew.
> 
> I personally think this Partyflock crew is pretty decent. The Red UPS for example aren't nowhere near as nice as the Dutch Lions or Orange Teslas, but still really euphoric and get you there, no mongyness, for me anyway.



Haven't tried a red yet. 

I tested the red and yellow UPS, brown instagrams and orange and green Dom perignons at the same time. 

Dom's had the best reaction. 

I've taken the Yellow UPS (ok) Instas (average) and Orange and Green Dom's (which were great) but still have a few of each left to try at some point, including the red UPS. 

What didn't you like about them?


----------



## SmokingAces

Red UPS were alright I had them in a few different situations not so mongey and a nice glow off them. Not as good as the UFO's which were around at the same. 

When you say best reaction from the Doms in what way? Purple then black?


----------



## flashbak1

I use spot trays 

http://sciopticgeo.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/p/o/porcspotplate.jpg

so I can check multiple samples (if I have a few different ones) at the same time and compare them easily.

Makes it easy to see what's the best by colour, reaction speed etc.


----------



## dalek1983

Anyone tried any of the blue London Underground pills?


----------



## BlueBull

doctordetox said:


> MDMA is one on the few neuro toxic agents/drug that can permanently kill neurons and circuits with minimum use


Wut? Source?


----------



## Tec

Anybody off to Trancecoda this Saturday?

I'm fucking hyped, can't remember the last time I had a bit night out with some good pills. :D


----------



## chojek

flashbak1 said:


> Haven't tried a red yet.
> 
> I tested the red and yellow UPS, brown instagrams and orange and green Dom perignons at the same time.
> 
> Dom's had the best reaction.
> 
> I've taken the Yellow UPS (ok) Instas (average) and Orange and Green Dom's (which were great) but still have a few of each left to try at some point, including the red UPS.
> 
> What didn't you like about them?


The only thing I don't like about them is the slightly shorter duration, but otherwise I think they're amazing. The Dutch Lions and Orange Teslas are just in a different league though.


----------



## chojek

Tec said:


> Anybody off to Trancecoda this Saturday?
> 
> I'm fucking hyped, can't remember the last time I had a bit night out with some good pills. :D


 If I was still living in the UK I would've been going. I'm extremely envious.


----------



## jtrance9

Is there dif batches of the original orange Teslas going around? You don't see many reports of them in Europe. Are they a mostly usa based pill? How do the orange teslas compare to the recent Dutch Lions?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

The tesla press is compromised. 

Easy way to check any press is to see what the Chinese offer as pill stamps. 

Then you can pretty much assume they have a ready market for them and by logic you know anybody can press a stamp and you can be sure there are copies in circulation and therefore ONLY way to know quality is test it. Irrelevant if some dude on here gives glowing recommendation or their is some report on pill report saying good to go.

Trust no one and only what you know to be true by scientific proof


----------



## Bruin

Lions have arrived. If these don't do the trick, I'm knocking the mdma on the head. For me everything post drought, bar one batch of crystal, has been sub-standard.


----------



## jtrance9

Friend just picked up a lot and def legit. Just kinda blown back as they have been around for months now. They look identical in color as the batch we got prob mid summer. 



Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> The tesla press is compromised.
> 
> Easy way to check any press is to see what the Chinese offer as pill stamps.
> 
> Then you can pretty much assume they have a ready market for them and by logic you know anybody can press a stamp and you can be sure there are copies in circulation and therefore ONLY way to know quality is test it. Irrelevant if some dude on here gives glowing recommendation or their is some report on pill report saying good to go.
> 
> Trust no one and only what you know to be true by scientific proof


----------



## SmokingAces

Bruin said:


> Lions have arrived. If these don't do the trick, I'm knocking the mdma on the head. For me everything post drought, bar one batch of crystal, has been sub-standard.



Keep us updated mate would be interested to hear your opinion as I've had similar thoughts. Is it the blue lions you have?


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

jtrance9 said:


> Friend just picked up a lot and def legit. Just kinda blown back as they have been around for months now. They look identical in color as the batch we got prob mid summer.



Colour and shape will be the same! The press stamps are identical. All you have to do is get the pigment match with the binder job done. 

Chinese copy press stamps will be based on the real thing. 

Test. 

If you can not test (not hard TBH) and have access to scales and there is a weight report from say safe party or similar test site then you may be able to determine a copy by weight difference. Unless the binder is identical on specific gravity / density then it's quite hard to get bang on same weights. 

Food for thought -a UK ban maybe coming in on RC. Now if I was a complete twat and wanted to get rid of bucket loads of dodgy Chems that will become illegals and Noone would want id be tempted to get a good well known press stamp and start pressing pills to look exactly like a well know press. Perhaps I'm smarter than the average bear but if I think of that some shoddy money grabber will already be doing it. So for me even more so now it's a tests only policy for any press no matter if I've had before or someone says they are the real deal.


----------



## Bruin

Sid said:


> Keep us updated mate would be interested to hear your opinion as I've had similar thoughts. Is it the blue lions you have?



No, peach. Will post up some views once they have been sampled.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

Itsgoneundertheboa said:


> Colour and shape will be the same! The press stamps are identical. All you have to do is get the pigment match with the binder job done.
> 
> Chinese copy press stamps will be based on the real thing.
> 
> Test.
> 
> If you can not test (not hard TBH) and have access to scales and there is a weight report from say safe party or similar test site then you may be able to determine a copy by weight difference. Unless the binder is identical on specific gravity / density then it's quite hard to get bang on same weights.
> 
> Food for thought -a UK ban maybe coming in on RC. Now if I was a complete twat and wanted to get rid of bucket loads of dodgy Chems that will become illegals and Noone would want id be tempted to get a good well known press stamp and start pressing pills to look exactly like a well know press. Perhaps I'm smarter than the average bear but if I think of that some shoddy money grabber will already be doing it. So for me even more so now it's a tests only policy for any press no matter if I've had before or someone says they are the real deal.



After I'd produced my pills I'd then put a report on pill reports saying they are great and highlighting some proper test results. I'd also hit up forums saying how great they are too. Perfect I Just made myself a mint at all your expense thanks job done.


----------



## Purpledaisies

Some extremely dodgy 'mdma' going around north...Leeds, Sheffield, east yorks  area. Stupidly didn't test as from a 'trusted' source. Won't make that mistake again! 
Myself and my friends (some of which bought from several different  sources)all experienced similar effects: intense confusion, no real come up. Just uncomfortable stimulation, tense muscles, gurning like mad. Crazy dilated pupils, insane word vomit making no sense at all.
Comedown was hellish. Intense paranoia, muscle spazms, open and closed eye visuals. My friend was vomiting bile all night. Heart palpitations. No sleep at all. 

Dropped on Friday night and by Sunday I still hadn't got a wink of sleep, felt like I was going insane. Eyes still huge. Blood pressure and pulse sky high. Horrible sense of impending doom. Ended up in a and e but luckily nothing seriously wrong.. Awful anxiety the next 3 days had to get diazapam from doctors to get me through. Finally feeling normal almost a week later!

I suspect it could be bzp? How can I send this to be lab tested? Seriously wouldn't wish that experience on my worst enemy... scary stuff.


----------

